# Fight club body pics every major change



## Brutus_G (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey all I've just gotten into body building seriously and decided to start a journal and save myself paper(I hate writing my shit down on paper but have till now). The plan of attack is to get to 145 and keep to 6-8% body fat then cut to maybe 4% then gain more lean muscle till i get to 160 then revalue myself.
Goals-
*Get to 145 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*never stop striving for improvement
*get bigger shoulders
*get bigger chest
*get bigger thighs 18.5 inches
I will post pics if i feel I've had a good deal of improvement this could be 1 week or 4 but no longer than a month. My current stats are
Weight 136 (battled a eating disorder i used to be 140 5% but i just kept cutting till i got to 122 yea. but I'm over it and am glad to be around others like myself, we do what it takes and more to get lean or gain muscle.)
suprailliac-1.5-2 mm
chest-1.5-2 mm
Bench 140 my chest is very strong squat 135 dead lift no clue don't have enough weight at home lol.
Current training is
Mon-chest,tris,and forearms 30mins mod inten cardio after weights 
tues-off
wed-quads,lats,and forearms 30mins mod inten cardio after weights 
Thurs-off
Fri-calf's,bis,and shoulders 30mins mod inten cardio after weights 
sat-lower back,traps,up abs very heavy weights 30mins mod inten cardio  after weights
sun-off
I stretch full body everyday and if very sore do light weights with whatever muscle.
Cals workout days 3800 20prot 50carbs 30fats none workout days cals 3200 20prot 50cars 30fats(you'd be surprised how much you actually need to eat,check out this link http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/masseating_1.htm
any questions just ask any suggestions please tell i'am always trying to learn. 
Sorry for my spelling and grammer.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 16, 2006)

*March 17th friday 4:30 in the morning*

Hey all i'am ready to kic some ass(Brutus stares at the barbell and says "You and me bitch")       
w=136
superalic=1.25-2 Chest=1.5-2
feelings-ifeel good and sore from weds
sleep-7-8 hours of good restfull sleep
supps-norm (which is whey protein fish oil caps about 7 calcium vit c vit e multi vitamin 1-2 green teas.)
GOALS-for myself
*Get to 145 pounds
*stay lean
*give my worout a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Calories -3800 20%protein 50%carbs and 30% fats(mostly fish oil olive oil flax oil and nuts)
Worout- note my actual worout will be at 6:00 till then i pump myself up watching(cough porn cough,heavyrock,and others weightlift) so what im 17 lol.
Today my workout was great Calf raises 55X23,20,18,15 (i've been to hell and back )
Closegrip bench 55X17,14,8,5 after the 2nd time i did them diff it worked well.
Forearm curls 79X21,15,17,12 these i don't even mind.
After weights 30 mins mod inten cardio i read magazines during this time but i still give it a good effort.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2006)

weight=136 superallic=1.5-2mm chest=1.5-2mm
Feelings- I feel great still sore from squats and now my calfs burn
Sleep- 8-9 i can't say how pumped i am
Supps-Norm 1 tea
GOALS-For myself
*get to 145 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout- Dead lifts 121X13 11 9 8      Barbell curls 44X 12 11 10 And up ab crunches 77X 16 15 12 ( may seem like a lot but it's not try it just put weights on a pillow on your chest.) A excellent worout i gave 98% to dead lifts 90% to curls and 85% to crunches. Did 30 mins mod inten cardio after.
Cals-3800 20% prot 50% carbs 30% fats(thats about a box of oatmeal and half a jar of peanut butter lol I better start buying stock now.) Pics coming soon


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 18, 2006)

Just curious what your weekly workout regiment is and why you have picked those macros?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey man. My weekly workout is-
Monday-Clean and press,Bench press,and shrugs
Tuesday-off
Wednesday-Squats,latpulldowns,and forearm curls
Thursday-off
Friday-Calf raises,cg bench,and r forearm curls
Saturday-Dead lifts,curls,and weighted up abs
Sunday-off
30 mins of moderate intensity cardio after each weight session. i get 3.2-3.3grams per kg of bodyweight in protein, always get 30% fat and rest is in carbs for workout days. As for why it's like that on off days you'll have to ask chuck . 1Kg= 2.2 pounds


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey all i feel great...and very hungry. 
Weight-136(gonna have to up my calories damn)Superallic-1.25-2 chest1.5-2
Feelings-Feel good and energetic. Nice and sore from dead lifts.
sleep-6-7 i woke up and couldn't fall back asleep.
Supps-norm and 1 tea(added sesame seeds to diet for nutrient partitioning benefits.)
Workout- todays off
Goals-For myself
*get to 145
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay lean
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
Calories -3200 20%p 50%carbs 30%fats probably will be upping my cals by tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 19, 2006)

weight-138.6 .....lol superallic-1.25-2 chest-1.75-2
Sleep-7-8 hours of good rest back is still sore like a mother.
supps- norm 1 tea
Feelings -i feel pretty good
Goals-for myself
*Get to 145 pounds 6.4 left baby
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Calories- keeping it the same 3800 20p 50c 30f
Workout- What a easy ass workout it was so fun and exciting. I tried some new shit this week, powerlifting style with olympic lifts. I'am really trying to get my shoulders and quads to grow.Wide bench no cline 88pounds 7X3  Snatch fast acceleration 35X 5 5 4 4 3 4  Shruggs 79X 18 15 14 12  and 30 mins mod inten cardio. Any questions please ask.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2006)

I think I would go batty if I weighed and did my bodyfat every day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2006)

It helps me and allows me to not revert back to my eating disorder. By seeing I'm gaining muscle. It may seem stressful but for me it prevents stress. On a happier note I'm feeling strong. Also could you please tell me how to post a pic from a camera? lol i know pathetic.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey all i feel so sore i can't believe it I'm definitely gonna keep the strength training up.
w=138.6 super=1.25-2 chest=1.75-2
Workout- none just a stretch
Goals-for myself
*GET to 145 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Sleep-7-8 good restful hours
Supps-norm 1 tea and i might add creatine soon
cals-3200 20%p 50%c 30%f
I can't wait squats tomorrow  (yes I'm a little bit of a self sadist.)


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 22, 2006)

OK everyone I'm pissed so fucing pissed.
Weight=138.6 super=1.5-2 chest=1.75-2 that's why I'm pissed i mean if i had gained 2-3 pounds that would be cool.
Sleep-7-8
supps-norm no tea(I wanna see how it will effect my insulin sensitivity.)
Goals-for myself
*get to 145
*stay happy and positive(i wont say anything or be pissed now on)
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay lean
Workout it was great and challenging. Squats 110X4 3 3 3 121X 3 3 3 3 god it was good i love squating pull ups legs on benchX 9 10 8 pretty good but i still struggle to do them forearm curls r 53X17 14 14 really felt the burn.
Cals- read any of my posts and you should know by now lol.
I have pics of me at 122 and 136 when someone tells me how to post them i will.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I have pics of me at 122 and 136 when someone tells me how to post them i will.



Quote a post, then under 'additonal options' click manage attachments. then browse , get your pic and upload it. (The picture may be to big so you'll have to resize it in Paint).


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 22, 2006)

bow: Thank you. You are my hero. It says the image is to big is there a way to downsize it in paint? first two are at 122  the 2nd two are at 136 I'm 138.8 now. For the leg Nazis i will have some up soon


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 22, 2006)

Ya my pics are usually always too big .. so what I do is I double click on the picture, and chose the 'edit' button thing which takes me into paint. Then at the top Choose 'Image' And then 'Sketch/Skew' and from there play around with the Horizontal and Vertical Stretch until your pic is resized properly. Then just re-save it.

Hope that made sense  LOL sorry I'm really bad at computers.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok I'm one happy sob today guys!! 
weight=138.8 yes super=1.5-2 chest=1.5-2 yes ( i took peanuts out of my diet, i must have a allergy.)
Sleep=7-8 a little tired but fine also sore as fuck.
supps= norm no tea
GOALS-for myself
*get to 145 6.2 pounds left
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort i have always 
*stay happy and positive
Workout=just stretched 2 times today for recovery,flexibility,and ripping the strong muscle bands. 
cals look at my first entry 3200


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2006)

Weight=141.2 damn... super=1.5-2 chest=1.75-2
Sleep=7-8 good restfull hours
supps=norm no tea adding creatine and bcaas by monday
workout= Man i had the most amazing worout ever today i iced ass in everything. deadlift123X 13 12 9 9 yea  Arm curls46X 13 11 10 great pump baby Crunches81X17 16 14. Man it was so good 30 mins mod inten cardio.
GOALS= for myself
*Get to 145 almost there 
*Stay lean 
*stay positive and happy
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
Cals= 3800 20p 50c 30f


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2006)

Weight=142 super=1.75-2 chest=2 ugg
Sleep=7-8 good hours
supps=norm and i bought the creatine starting it on Monday 3gs after my workouts. This is what chuck wants me to do. Dietsbychuck.com he's a fucking genius. Any questions email me at L3allingbasket1544@yahoo.com.
GOALS=for myself
*Get to 145 
*stay lean
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
Workout= it was really good Calf raises 77X 16 16 14 13 beat all my rep goals Cg bench 66X 14 10 8 8 great Forearm curls 110X 8 8 6 damn this hurt. I'll replace forearm curls with rows next week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry for the late update but i haven't had a chance to update like i would like sorry again.
Weight=142.2 super=1.75-2 chest=2 abdomen=3(2 inches to right of belly button.)
sups=norm i got better fish oil caps and will take creatine today. (It's now Wednesday i gained 1.2 pounds from the creatine and feel more energetic and can flex better.) taking 3 g of creatine.
Sleep=7-8 hours of good sleep
Goals= for myself
*get to 145 
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay positive and happy
Workout= it was great Wide grip bench press 93.5X3 4 4 3 4 4 3 damn it was intense and today I'm one sore mother. Snatch fast 35.2 6 7 5 5 6 6 it was excellent. Shrugs.2 20 15 14 14 man it hurt and i feel it today.
Cals=3800 20%p 50%c 30%f


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2006)

Weight=143.2 today (thrusday it's actually 143.6) super=1.75 chest=2 abdo=3
Sleep=8-7
supps=norm with the creatine 3 grams once after my workouts in pwo nutrition.
Goals=for myself
*get to 145
*stay lean
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
Workout= boy was this one intense. Leg press(yes i know it's not squats but i have done squats for 3 months now i need to change for 2 weeks at least inmy opinion.) 110 10 sets of 10 gvt baby! Pull ups i pushed up on a bench with my legs and let myself fall down slowly. Today i'm so sore i can't raise my hand above my head i swear this is the worst doms i've ever had not even my squat doms has ever been this bad even my biceps are extremly sore. X 9 8 8 One arm rows my aim being to feel it in my mid back not the lats so much 17.6X8 13.2X 8 10. I'm very sore and tired today and i will take friday off no deadlifts and i'm sleeping an extra hour for 5 days at least i feel slightly overtrained. The hardest part for me is staying out of the gym.
Cals= by god if you don't know by now lol look at my first 3 posts. Sorry about the bad spelling i have to type this fast.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm also taking Saturday off i awoke on Friday to find the best constructed and hardest leaning tower of Pisa staring back at me and today the same (OK maybe it's a Little immature but i like to be honest and well i feel great and have noticed every hot girl in my school on Friday.) My t levels are up i feel it I've gained weight very quickly on the 2 days off more than normal. I still feel sore as a %*)*%!@. No matter what i will be back in the gym by monday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 3, 2006)

Man today felt great it was a real challenge.
weight=144.6 so close super=1.75-2 chest=2 abdo=3
Sleep=9-8 i'm getting an extra hour of sleep from now on
supps=norm with creatine after workouts. I'm adding extend for inworkout drink 10g and sesamin 1500mg a day
Goals=For myself
*stay lean
*get to 145
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
workout= leg presses 50k 21 20 18 14 damn that burned cg decline bench presses 35k 7 6 5 3 shit that was hard calf raises 35k 15 14 12 man i couldn't keep my legs strait caus eof the leg presses. Sorry for the bad spelling i'm in a rush and need to go now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2006)

weight=145.5 goal met but I'm not even slightly surprised by this. By the way I'm still very sore in my lats and arms. I switched my lifting schedule around some for a change. My legs and triceps are a little sore. I will go back to squats finally and get really fucking sore. My new goal is to get to 160 no cut. I will then cut at 160 to 155 or so. I'll post the pick of me at 145.6 on the front page. My bad i cant


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2006)

The first pick is at 122 just a comparision for you guys.
Man today i felt a rip in my hams not like a big muscle tear but i felt the tearing that's how intense today was. man green tea before a workout really helps!
Weight=145.4 super=2 chest=2 abdo=3
Sleep=8-9 woke up before my alarm went off
supps=norm and 1 tea
Goals=for myself
*get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout=Dead lifts straight legged on platform 97X 19 13 11 9 6 damn i almost threw up I'm dead serious ha get it dead..yea i know that was bad.Leg curls now i used 2 legs to curl it and let it back up with one this is were i felt the tearing i really believe that doms is the key to muscle growth.Leg curls 55X 6 6. Leg raises hanging from a bar no weightX 12 10 10 damn i could flex really well after that.I finished early so CrunchesX 16 16 i was very shaky in the abs and lower back after this one and well i hope i fell the doms tomorrow. Of course 30 mins on the stepper i read during these.
Cals=3800 20%p 50%c 30%f Chuck may be changing it soon
The one body part i really feel exceptionally proud of is my legs this might explain why leg day is my favorite day. I will be adding extra volume to my quad ham chest and shoulder workouts. I will remove bicep curls and forearm curls reverse or normal so i can fit this extra volume in i want to make mainly these body parts bigger but i will work other body parts like traps, biceps on back work, back upper and lower, triceps, forearms get worked almost evry workout,glutes on ham and lower back workouts, and calves. If i missed anything you get the idea. I will make it a point to take weeks off. I may even workout twice a day with the second session just light pump weights. If i feel overtrained i will take a week off. Lets see how this goes shall we?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2006)

The doms in my back and my hams is a bitch
weight=146.2 super=1.8-2 abdo=3-3.5 chest=2
sleep=7-8 had no choice i would've liked to get 9
supps I've gone over this many a time. The extend will be sipped during my workouts i will takes sesamin 2 times a day. 3g of creatine after my workouts and 24g of bcaas.
Goals=for myself
*get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
workout= Bench incline wide grip 40kX14 50kX4 45kX7 rest pause at 45k X1 damn I'm so sore today(Saturday this workout was on Friday) Flys incline bench 5kX9 couldn't do anymore. Forearm curls 17KX 20 21 21 Squats ass to grass wide stance 45KX 14 11 88 didn't go to failure but Monday i will. 30 mins mod inten cardio. I've Incorporated several iron man ideas into my program and may eventually switch to that but i first will see what i think of it for like a week or two.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2006)

Weight=146.6 super=1.8-2 abdo=3-3.5 chest=2
sleep=8-9 man i felt better
supps=same i feel great with the creatine
Goals=for myself
*get to 160 pounds 
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout=Mission kick my shoulders ass. Cleans with a push press then let it down in a reverse clean 22.5kX 10 10 9 6. Want some more u bastards? Snatch o style 22.5KX9 10 9 the shoulders were to failure cause i feel so pumped! Shruggs barbell45kX 22 22 21 i don't have enough weight here next time i will make it 55k and see if i can get the reps lower. 30 mins cardio. Damn what a good workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2006)

weight=148 super=1.8-2 abdo=3-3.5 chest=2
sleep=8 woke up and couldn't get back to sleep
supps=bcaas(extend sipped during workout), creatine, sesamin,and the other essential stuff vitamin c whey so on.
Goals=for myself
*get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*increase shoulder size
*increase chest size
*increase leg size
Workout=Damn this is the most intense workout I've ever done. I mean damn superman can suck my dick(hopefully there isn't Simone on this board with the name superman Lol.) Squats ass-to-grass complete failure 121X 16 12 8 i just now noticed that it went down by 4 each time hemm at least I'm consistent right? My mom had to help me get the weight on my back i don't have a squat rack only a bench,barbell,and dumbbells lol i find it funny. Cg bench board presses 99X 12 10 9 man this was hard. Step ups i wish i could've done them on a steel box 2 feet in height but i compromised and used my door step 99X21 21 this is really 21 21 21 21 but i only did 2 sets of 21 for each leg. I really feel the extend helped and i feel so much better after my workout. that said it tastes ok but it's not grape soda. This stuff like the creatine really makes a difference!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2006)

workout has changed cause after Reading iron man's ideas and then reading and rereading cow pimp's sticky on a split i think this should work best. Oh i also stole an idea or to from beast and Layne my heroes.
Mon-legs,chest/triceps,and shoulders Heavy day to fail(3-5 reps 10-5 sets
Tues-off
weds-hams/lower back,calf's,and lats/bis heavy day to fail
Thurs-off
Fri-legs,chest/Tris,and shoulders light(reps 10-20 3-5 sets) not to fail
sat-hams/lower back,calf's,and lats/bis light not to fail
sun-off
Off and on days i stretch each body part and some core ones. 30 mins of cardio follows every workout at a moderate intensity i will be sipping bcaas Thur my whole workout to prevent metabolism. I take creatine right after my workout is done with food and my antioxidants.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm a dirty indecisive kid lol. The workout routine has changed again lol.
weight=148...gonna tell Chuck abdo=3-3.5 super=1.8-2 chest=2
sleep=8and a half hours i woke up energetic
supps=The list is long but i digress Extend,whey,creatine,fish oil ,vit c, vit e,calcium, multi vit,ginkgo,and green tea i might of missed something.
GOALS=for myself
*get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout= Man it was tough shit today but it also was fun . I wanted to do pull ups but i don't have a pole at home but i will be doing them soon.

Dead lifts 132X 16 12 12 9 man my 1 rep max is 211!!!! yes

Calf raises 88X32 99X24 21 the first one was to light but it was perfect in the other two.

1 arm rows lying face down on a bench 11X 14 14 12 felt it more in the post delts than anything but hey that's good i need to bring those up.
Evening workout-Charles Poliquin wrote about i thought why not i'm off school for 2 weeks. 
Pull overs 14X12 11 10
Reverse curls5.5X14 16 7.7X 12 damn that checked my ego lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2006)

Man that was tough.
weight=149 super=2 abdo=3-3.5 chest=2
Sleep=9 hours
supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi
GOALS=for myself
*get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout= I'm pissed about the squats. 
Squats 126.5X17 12 121X8 7 my form was just not right with 126.5 pounds

Wide grip bench 99X15 8 6 rest pause 3 these were very good 

Flys 11X9 6 i felt the ripping  lol
Evening workout= A very good workout
Snatch59.5X 12 10 9 7

shrugs132X18 15 18? lol i'm not complaining or anything.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2006)

Chuck is gonna set me up on a new program soon. His nick name is Chuck the ripper as quincy Taylor can attest to. The goal is 160 then to cut to 5-6% body fat, my focus is supreme nothing can stop me.
weight=151.6 super=2.2-2 abdo-3-3.5 chest=2
sleep=8 hours my times for eating was off yesterday.
supps-creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi yes i did paste that lol.
GOALS=For myself
*get to 160 pounds 8.4 pounds left
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort man today was a bitch
*stay happy and positive
Workout=Like i said today was tough i mean wow!
Stiff legged dead lifts 121X 21 15 14 tempo was 512
Reverse hypers X 20 14 15 i then proceeded to curse the gods for their cruelty.
Step ups 22X14 14 will increase weight 
Evening workout=
Leg raises
Pull overs 15.4X


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2006)

Evening workout=
leg raisesX14 12 10 
1 arm rows 22X14 13 12 I'm really try to bring my back up to snuff


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 16, 2006)

How oldand how tall are you by the way?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm... Total cals look alright, but 20% protein? That seems too low to me. It may be better to try 40/40/20 p/c/f for now. Do you have a reason for 50% carbs?

If you weigh around 145-150, you should try and get around 200-250g protein if you're training to gain lean mass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree totally guys. But Chuck says to just stick with it. Also note the 24grams of protein I'm not counting from extend during my workout. Chuck also doesn't count incomplete proteins ie beans,pasta,oats,and well you know. I eat so many nuts almonds and pumpkin seeds mainly that gives me extra protein. I get at least 35grams of protein from the nuts but Chuck doesn't count that ether. I'm 17 years old and about 5 foot 9 and a half. I true fully am glade I'm this height makes lifting much easier for me. I will ask Chuck if i should raise the protein. He's gonna change some things i suspect by next week ie workout,diet,and supps. Chuck does total cal needs. Then protein needs then makes 30% of cals fat and the rest is carbs.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 16, 2006)

Who's Chuck?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 16, 2006)

www.dietsbychuck.com
A few of his clients
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=291881&d=1144099483
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=293254&d=1144497492
http://www.quincytaylor.com/home.html
Anyways he's my dietician and man he's good. I'm learning so much shit from him.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2006)

Man i feel so pumped. I didn't go to failure today and i just feel so much better now. Pics as soon as i get to 160 pounds.
Weight=151.8 super-2-2.2 abdo-3.2-4 
man i can't wait till i can cut. this may seem odd to others but i don't like eating to where I'm full. I feel best when I'm hungry and running alot. lol
sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi 
GOALS-For myself
*GET TO 160 POUNDS
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout- Like i said damn i feel to refreshed and ready to go
Lunges 99X11 11 9 To mix it up. I don't wanna burn my CNS out on one set pattern.
Barbell curls 66X6 6 5
skull crusher 55X10 8 9 My triceps are weaker so my chest takes over the bench press making close grip board presses still rather useless to me.
Leg extensions 66X14 14 I don't think that isolation machines are good but for a burn at the end of a workout when the body part has already been burned out i believe they are cool.
Workout in evening=I could'nt do it today but this is the only one i will be missing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2006)

My workout when last changed now looks like this. I will do my best to keep it steady with one program for at least 2 months! I give all credit to Ironman and will adhere to his program except on 3 instances. Squats will be done first on a upper body day. I will deadlift. I will go heavy on mon and weds and go lighter on fri and sat. That said and done he knows his shit and you gotta respect his knowledge.
Mon-Chest,tri,bi,quads,and lats
tues-off
weds-Lower back,hams,calves,shoulders,and traps
thrus-off
fri-same as monday
sat-same as weds
sun-off
I will go to failure on fri and sat, and on mon and weds i will stop one rep shy of failure(or try i usually push it so i will refrain from doing it in favor of have a higher sex drive and energy levels, meaning not being over trained.) i will stick to two exercises maybe three at most per body part. By this i mean i usually will just do squats for quads but maybe every 3 weeks i will add in like lunges or leg presses


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey man, from someone who has also suffered from an eating disorder, you really need to stop the constant weighing and b/f checking. You're going to gain from fat, it's inevitable. I know that right after mine my metabolism was crazy high and I gained a bunch of water weight. yeah, it was scary, but if you're constantly letting your mood be decided by your weight and bf for the day, you'll never get any better.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 17, 2006)

and all that "feel better when eating less and running" is something I used to feel. You get that feeling when you're really full, that you're gaining fat, right then and there, and that if you're not active every 2 seconds you're getting fat. You gotta stop that, I suggest cutting out cardio, if you're doing any, for a long time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2006)

I am working my way down to once a week. i used to take it every day lol. But now i just take it on training days and cause seeing my body weight go up every day i train really inspires me. Like i said i will get it to one time a week and i know body fat gains will happen. Did you have one to? Do you think that bodybuilding may encourage it? Your right I wont let my body fat decide my mood i thank you for your advice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2006)

Lol you know me somehow. Well i just do the cardio cause chuck wants me to but it's not extremly intense or anything ie 30 min fast paced walk or stepper.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol you know me somehow. Well i just do the cardio cause chuck wants me to but it's not extremly intense or anything ie 30 min fast paced walk or stepper.


 
i know cause i've been there. I had anorexia. At my lowest I was at 95lbs. It started out as Atkins and after getting to 160, I wanted to lose more, becuae my abs weren't showing. Well I started eating less and less and that's how I got there. It's been 2 years, and I'm still not mentally ok. I can't let myself eat unlcean, but i'd never relapse, because I want to be HUGE.  It's hard tho, because I gain some fat and see myself getting huge agian.  

I know the feeling that if you're not always active you're getting fat. I just recently coaxed myself to stop all cardio. If you ever need any help or someone to talk to about it man(non-fruity, LOL), just let me know.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks man. Strangely you are the forth bodybuilder i met who has had an eating disorder. Man how tall are you? I was dead skinny at 122 pounds 98 must've been skeletal. The whole reason my started was also for the abs. But like you i also have a goal of being huge 200 pounds at 5% body fat,nothings gonna stop me. On a side note i think i look better now at a higher % body fat??? lol and well bodybuilding is all about the aesthetic.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 18, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thanks man. Strangely you are the forth bodybuilder i met who has had an eating disorder. Man how tall are you? I was dead skinny at 122 pounds 98 must've been skeletal. The whole reason my started was also for the abs. But like you i also have a goal of being huge 200 pounds at 5% body fat,nothings gonna stop me. On a side note i think i look better now at a higher % body fat??? lol and well bodybuilding is all about the aesthetic.


 
I think a lot of the people who get in to this, start out the same. They all have body image disorders and/or eating disorders. When i was in 2nd grade I didn't like how I looked and thought about it even then. That's over 10 years of not liking my body. 

I'm 5ft 8 to 5ft 9.  Yeah it was disgusting. I tell you what tho, you now have the ability to help people, and inform people of what it's like, and stop others from making the same mistake.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2006)

omg i did'nt like how i looked in 2nd grade ether... Did you go through a doing 200 situps a days phase to get six pack abs also in middle school?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey all. Ok just to get my daily rant off my chest(or should i say lower back and forearms.) I need straps my forearms gave out when i had 3 dead lifts left in me. In total i lost about 7 dead lift reps  I'll be getting some straps today ,and I'll still use my forearms to grip the bar just when they give out i will let the straps take over. Also Chuck said I'm fine i actually get 215 grams on training days of protein(not counting nuts or incomplete proteins) and off days i get 180g.
Weight=? Bf%=? It was hard but i put the calipers down lol from now on it's strictly mondays.
Sleep=9 hours
supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi 
GOALS=For myself
*Get to 160 pounds
*Stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout=well as i said i'm both relaxed and pissed about the dead lifts. But as one of my goals is to not get angry i wont let it bug me,anyway today wasn't a failure day today.
Dead lifts 143X15 12 10 i know it should've been 17 14 12 oh well

Calf raises 104.5X 26 21 21 i feel sore even now about 1 hour later(damn tommorow will be fun lol)

1 Arm rows 33X9 22X14 14 i bite down my ego and really felt it in my lats
Evening Workout=
Clean with push press 66X 11 10 9
Shrugs 132X21 19 18


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

yo

What kind of workout do you have going on? Like your split or routine and what not. 

Before you buy the straps I would like to recommond that you do static holds with dumb bells, they helped me out a crapload with grip. I haven't failed my grip on deadlifts since I started doing them. I usually do three sets of holding two dumb bells for 25-35 seconds. Straps are good too I supposed for building your muscles beyond your grip power. I suggest strengthening your grip with weights along with using straps in moderation.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Apr 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> omg i did'nt like how i looked in 2nd grade ether... Did you go through a doing 200 situps a days phase to get six pack abs also in middle school?


 
LOL yup. I remember all through out 6-8 grade I always did them, thinking it would melt away my stomach fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm following Ironman's workout routine with 3 changes to it. I do 4 workouts a week one for upper one for lower then repeat. Oh on the deadlifts i scrapped my shins today several times...I'm so proud now i'm like an offical Iron junkie.
Mon-up
tues-off
wed-low
thrus-off
fri-up
sat-low
sun-off
The changes are i do squats/thigh exercises on up days. I do deadlift. Last I do one day heavy one day light. I can't go heavy on deadlifts though i only have like 145 pounds. Hey reel with have alot in common man. Is squating your favorite exercise? I bet you like apples and peanut butter sandwiches?


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I'm following Ironman's workout routine with 3 changes to it. I do 4 workouts a week one for upper one for lower then repeat. Oh on the deadlifts i scrapped my shins today several times...I'm so proud now i'm like an offical Iron junkie.



Torn shins from deadlifting is a sign of leetness.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 19, 2006)

Lol i'm hoping you mean elitness and not somthing bad


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Lol i'm hoping you mean elitness and not somthing bad



leetness is a good thing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2006)

OK MAN TODAY WAS BALLS TO THE WALL
weight=? bf%=?
sleep=8.5 hours
supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi
GOALS=For myself
*Get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout= Damn i love squats
Squats atg 126.5X 15 9 6 4 that was oddly satisfying

Dumbbells bench press 33X8 6 5 4 I really had to lower the weight...Guess i'll do this one to work on my stabilizers.

Flys 11X9 8
Evening workout=
Barbell curls 60.5X 9 6 4 rest pause 1
Skull crushers 60.5X7 9 9 ? don't ask me


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2006)

Man i set some new highs today!
Sleep-8 hours
supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi
Weight=?
GOALS=For myself
*Get to 160 pounds
*Stay lean
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
Workout- Man i did great today no amazing. I CAN DEADLIFT 215 POUNDS!  Excuse me while i go wash my scratched shins
Dead lifts 145.2X17 14 12 9 added 2.2 pounds and 6 reps total yea baby!!!  
Rows barbell 55X10 9 8 well i don't feel it in my back but i Will check will Cp funk and Ironman to see if anything is wrong.
Calf raises 110 X25 22 21 21 same reps 5.5 more pounds yea!!! 
Im just so pumped on how well i preformed today. 
Evening workout- Since today was a balls to wall day and i don't feel i need an evening workout i wont.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

Congratulations on the deadlift PR! 215 lbs is def. something to be proud of. A x2 bodyweight pull isn't that far off either. 

When I did rows I had trouble feeling them in my back muscles when I first started. Try to start the movement by retracting your shoulders and the pulling with with your elbows. Just think of your hands as just hooks holding the barbell and concentrate on pulling with your elbows while squeezing your back tight.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2006)

Yea i really need to work on that and i appreciate the advice. From your experience do you think rows are good for the lats? I really need to bring the lats and biceps up. Conversely i probably could bench press water bottles and my chest would grow. man i could stand up and experience thigh  and lower back growth lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 22, 2006)

I find a good mixture of pullups/pulldowns and db/bb rows are great for the lats. Rows are def. one of the best movements for lats IMO, especially with the proper form.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok first off let me say i feel great today. I'll be back Home (america) in 2.5 months yes!!!!!!
Weight=153.6 ok only 6.4 pounds left, i'm so close. Super=3 damn i think i'm gonna cry abdo=4 ok that's not to bad
Sleep=9 and i feel recharged not to mention today is a one rep shy day.
Supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi
GOALS=For MY self
*Get to 160 pound almost there baby
*stay lean
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout= Man it was so easy today
Leg press 176X 7 7 7 7 how can i keep up it..? i just stopped one rep shy if this was squats i know it would be 7 6 4 4 or something like that,
Rows 22X15 12 10 really did my best to feel it and pull from the elbows thanks guys for your advice and info.
Pulldowns with arm extended to front 27.5X4 16.5X12 22X6                 
http://www.bodyresults.com/_iexer/back_pul-23.jpg
I can't do an evening workout cause i gotta do school shit.... lol but i'll get it in on tuesday i really just felt the back needed more attention than the chest right now(over powering and can shade the women and children.. ok maybe i kid, but still one of my 2nd best body part.) so i focused on it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

That's good that the rows are working out. What are your thoughts with creatine, how is it working out for you?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2006)

I wouldn't call it the miracle supplement but I've def noticed an improvement in recovery. Plus i get better pumps and can lift heavier loads longer. Along with fish oil and extend it is the most bang per buck supp I've used. I don't feel it should be loaded, just take 3-5grams after every workout. You use the stuff?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call it the miracle supplement but I've def noticed an improvement in recovery. Plus i get better pumps and can lift heavier loads longer. Along with fish oil and extend it is the most bang per buck supp I've used. I don't feel it should be loaded, just take 3-5grams after every workout. You use the stuff?



I have used it in the past. I haven't used it in about 3 1/2 months now. I'm going to start using it again soon though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 26, 2006)

OK today was such a good day and it really was relaxing. I do notice a diff when i don't go to failure so i may stop all together i don't know yet but i do plan on upping the volume. Ok i have a confession i feel like i've sinned lol. I missed one meal i could'nt drink my shake during this guy's presentation in school yesterday boy was i pissed i wanted to go tell him to fu(k himself.
Sleep=8 hours i feel tired...but relaxed and good like i said.
supps-creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
GOALS-For myself
*Get to 160 pounds so close
*stay lean
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive this was effortlessly easy today
Workout- Man i was so  utterly in the zone today not goingto failure really helps, try it if your tired or have a low sex drive. I basically walk around trying to cover my pants the whole day(so many hot girls in our school) But onto the lifting
Dumbell incline 35.2X7 5 3    30.8X5 I really felt this
Millitary presses Bumbells 22X15 26.4X5 6 6 4 22X7 Sorry this is messy and if confused just ask me. I then supersetted this with dumbell side raises
Dumbell side raises 8.8X7 5 4 man let me tell you that was tough ego checked.
Calf raises 115.5 X18 14 10 i don't know why raise it by like 10 pounds had such an effect but i will keep it here and bring that shit up. I feel really strong and will be posting pics soon less than one week i guess then Chuck is gonna set me up to get cut  I love looking lean baby!!! then after that i will go to 175 Pounds the cut is supposed to get me to 5% body fat so i wont lose to much maybe 5 pounds at most but Chuck says i probably will gain muscle(weight and lose fat) and he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah you really shouldn't be going to failure too much. I used to quite a bit but I stopped it and it is definantly a better way to train. It does have its place sometimes though. Why would you want to cut? You are already really lean aren't you?

Don't worry about missing a meal. It happens and it isn't going to ruin your gains, you can always make up for the calories later in the day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 26, 2006)

Well when i post pics and reach my current goal (1 week or less) you can judge my leanness and tell me if I'm being to cautious. But I've been bulking for like 4 months to have gained about 33 pounds. I just feel if you bulk to long the body becomes insulin resistant. Plus I've read places that the less bf you have the less likely the body will store your excess food as fat. If my honesty comes out i like to be able to grate cheese with my stomach lol. But getting to 5-6% bf isn't very painful or time consuming but any lower is tuff shit. So my gaining wont be off put for more than 1 month at max i bet more like 2 weeks. On a side thought damn shoulders that never get sore  have to kill them to feel it i have no shoulders soreness at all....*brutus pulls out a gun*


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Well when i post pics and reach my current goal (1 week or less) you can judge my leanness and tell me if I'm being to cautious. But I've been bulking for like 4 months to have gained about 33 pounds. I just feel if you bulk to long the body becomes insulin resistant. Plus I've read places that the less bf you have the less likely the body will store your excess food as fat. If my honesty comes out i like to be able to grate cheese with my stomach lol. But getting to 5-6% bf isn't very painful or time consuming but any lower is tuff shit. So my gaining wont be off put for more than 1 month at max i bet more like 2 weeks. On a side thought damn shoulders that never get sore  have to kill them to feel it i have no shoulders soreness at all....*brutus pulls out a gun*



I guess it depends on how you bulk. I just bulk slow. What is you bf limit that you don't want yo go ovre?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 27, 2006)

Well probably 9% at max. Chuck has me on a fast bulk. Like 3 pounds a week fast. This may seem excessive but i trust the guy. I went from like 5% at 122 to 8-9% at 156 so i've gained 9.5 pounds of bf and 24.5 pounds of muscle. Sound good? Oh i got lungeing and squats tommorow yes! It's gonna be volume to the max i'm gonna throw up or fall over when i'm done.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Well probably 9% at max. Chuck has me on a fast bulk. Like 3 pounds a week fast. This may seem excessive but i trust the guy. I went from like 5% at 122 to 8-9% at 156 so i've gained 9.5 pounds of bf and 24.5 pounds of muscle. Sound good? Oh i got lungeing and squats tommorow yes! It's gonna be volume to the max i'm gonna throw up or fall over when i'm done.




Well 24.5 pounds of muscle is awesome. 

Be careful on those lunges, it is easy to get sloppy. Remember to keep the shoulders back and chest up doing them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks and i will be careful, wait till you see my 15 set volume for legs i wont be going to failure(except on pull ups)


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thanks and i will be careful, wait till you see my 15 set volume for legs i wont be going to failure(except on pull ups)



rut ro raggy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok well i did'nt realise i would only have 1 hour to work out which is 30 mins to lift so i did'nt get the volume i wanted in time or good rest but i think i did a good job ,considering it is still hard to stand up like 4 hours later.
Sleep-9 hours
Supps-creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
GOALS-For myself
*Get to 160 pounds
*Stay lean
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout- Ok this was intense i had like 1 min rest intervals on everything. 
Lunges 110X 11 10 9 PR on all!!! I got sloppy lol but cuaght myself on the last reps of the last sets.
Squats slow 110X 7 6 5 i then went down again slowly waited for 10 secs in squated position and came back up.
Rows 26.4X 14 12 10 i felt it this time thanks guys 
Sat i plan on trying the high volume on my chest and mod on back.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

Congradulations on the PR's. Sitting in the hole for squats is loads of fun. Are you doing lunges with barbells or dumbells?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2006)

Barbell i don't have enough big weights to fit on the DB lol. i Mean soon I'm just gonna have to squat with my mom on my back. I only have 155 pounds.You got any ideas man cause i be needing help.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh and thanks man. Lunges+me=one sore ass. Do you get this when lungeing?


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

You could always buy more plates. 

Yeah my glutes usually get sore from both squats and lunges.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You could always buy more plates.
> 
> Yeah my glutes usually get sore from both squats and lunges.


Lol smart ass But your right i'm gonna have to bite the bullet and by em.
I'm pissed and happy. I will keep the happiness to myself. I'm pissed because of my deadlifts...I felt like i finished my warmup when my grip gave out i am getting straps and seriouly i will start to squat my mom i can't get new weights right now.
Sleep-9 hours
Supps-creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
GOALS-FOR MYSELF
*Get to 160 pounds
*stay lean
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout-Ok well i will consider this a maintinance on the deadlifts. Actually looking back it was comical. I got so pissed i started curseing,punching my bag,and trying to tie the bar to my wrists somhow. I will try ductape next time(i'm serious). I went to failure except deadlifts.
Deadlifts 148.5X17 10 8 I know i could've gotten 21 15 14 easy I really do know. 
Incline Dumbells 35.2X 8 5 5 4    22X8 8 i kinda cheat on the last set to get 8
Barbell curls 60.5X 10 6 4


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 30, 2006)

OK guys here's what i plan on doing. I will take today off and just rest with some stretching.
I weigh.4 pounds right now and the goal is 160 pounds. After reaching this i will cut to 5-6% bf then i will get to 175 pounds then another cut if i need it or till i get to 10-9% bf.
weight=158.4 super=3.8 which puts me at 10-10.5 %bf(I'm so ready to cut)
sups-creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
sleep-8 hours i woke up tired today.
GOALS-For myself
*GET to 160 pounds
*Stay lean
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout-Stretching for 20 mins. My next workout is on weds. I will after this week follow Iron man's program completely with the exception of the rep ranges. I'm gonna post those pics as soon as i get to 160 i promise, I'm so excited I've never been past 160 pounds. Once i get cut i will get to 175 pounds and feel like superman!!! My long term goals are to get to 275 pounds naturally and if i can't i may consider roids but that's way in the future and I'm only 17 right now so I'd have to wait at least 4 years to take roids. I want to fucking huge and ripped. well lets see how the Iron man program works now that I'm following it right(man i just wanna go workout, i don't know if i can stand this 3 days a week working out.).


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

how tall are you?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2006)

5'9 and happy i actually wish i was like 5'7-5'8.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2006)

OK I'm at 161 pounds today, I've been weighing myself everyday for 5 days straight I'm so pumped!!! Looking back when i could only squat 124 pounds and now it's like 185 i just can't describe how proud i am of myself. Don't get me wrong on this I'm not bragging on about a 185 pound squat but I'm just so happy. I'm taking the pics after my bath which is after my last meal of the day, so I'll have em up in like 2-4 hours. Lets hope i can see some amazing differences in the before and afters. Chuck is getting my cut diet set up i bet it will be done by weds or Thursday lets do this. The new goal get from 10% bf to 6% any lower than 6 takes alot of effort and time which i don't mind doing but right now my main view point is to try and get bigger. So to get bigger i must cut. The leaner you are the less fat you will gain on a bulk. I wont spend more than 2 months doing this even if i must lose some muscle. So goals get to 6% in 2 months or less,keep strong,and if possible don't lose any muscle and gain muscle. Let it begin


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

60 lbs increase in a squat is great.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2006)

Thanks man i plan on catching up to yous lol. Chuck says to start my cut on Monday so I'll just continue to bulk till then.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

kekekkeke


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2006)

Comments about week and strong points is greatly appreciated. I'm at 159.6 for today.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

I def. see big improvement. Your body looks fuller in the new pics. Good work, keep it up.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2006)

Sleep=9 hours still a little tired today
Supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
GOALS=For myself
*get to 175 pounds
*Get to 6% body fat(starting Monday)
*Keep as much muscle and gain muscle if possible(starting Monday)
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout=OK i had a tough one today. I did Iron man's true routine and implemented extreme stretching (Dc's stuff).
Romanian deadlifts154X 11 5 6 stretched for 1 min
Squats 132X 7  121X7 3  110X10 then i almost cried on the quad stretch 1min
Calf raises 121X 15 14 11 held for 7 secs i then stretched 1 min almost in a split 2 inches off the ground(yes i'm smug about that lol.)
Pull up let downX 6  i would've done more but i could tell it was enough. 1min lat stretch. You should see the blisters on my hands from the dead lifts today i did the hook grip ,i just got so pissed at my grip giving out but i plan on using this once every like 3-4 weeks so my grip stays really strong. I will start my cut on Monday.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2006)

Sleep=9 hours
Supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
GOALS=For myself
*Get to 5-6% bodyfat
*Keep as much muscle as possible
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workouts= It was a pretty intense workout. I very sore in my chest and extending or flexing my arms hurts my triceps they are probably more sore than my chest. My shoulders arn't sore  they never get sore .
Incline DB bench 35.2X10 5 4
DB presses overhead 24.2X6 22X6 4 did'nt realise how heavy it was.
Skull crushers 55X10 7 5
Negative glute ham raisesX 10 6


----------



## Brutus_G (May 8, 2006)

Ok today starts my cutting.
weight=162.2 super=4mm
sleep=9 i had the best dream very"exciting" 
Supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,and a multi.
GOALS=Formyself
*get to a 2mm on super like 6% bodyfat
*keep or gain much muscle as possible
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout= Man my triceps are still sore form friday. It is difficult to walk after this workout. Exercises done in this order
Squats 126.5X 9 4 2 lol that was some short breaks then 99X6 I may change this to leg press i haven't seen any progress in two workouts,but i have been sore after it...? Any feedback would help on this guys. I'll ask ironman and p-funk and cowpimp.
Romanian deadlfits 154X 13 8 7 i owned this sob man
PullupsX 8 4 last 4 were sloppy
calf raises 132X11 9 7 i stretched at the bottem for 12-15 secs then came up that is why my reps are lower than last time.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2006)

I incorperate squats and leg press in the same workout sometimes. Are your rep ranges the same every week for squats?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 8, 2006)

I usually go for 6-15 reps on squats. It doesn't always work like that but that is my goal. Actually i think i improved on the squats marginally. Man my thighs,calfs,hams,lower back,biceps,abs,traps,butt,triceps,and my lats hurt*Brutus hobbles away*

Oh my cut diet is 2652 cals 41% prot 18% carbs and 41% fat carb up days its
3127 cals with 130g extra carbs and 30g fat extra. I actually am eating about the same volume of food on Chuck's cutting diet lol.


----------



## bigw8 (May 9, 2006)

great work man keep it up


----------



## Brutus_G (May 9, 2006)

Thanks man. I appreciate it


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I usually go for 6-15 reps on squats. It doesn't always work like that but that is my goal. Actually i think i improved on the squats marginally. Man my thighs,calfs,hams,lower back,biceps,abs,traps,butt,triceps,and my lats hurt*Brutus hobbles away*
> 
> Oh my cut diet is 2652 cals 41% prot 18% carbs and 41% fat carb up days its
> 3127 cals with 130g extra carbs and 30g fat extra. I actually am eating about the same volume of food on Chuck's cutting diet lol.



When I started doing squats I found this really helped me alot. Week one - rep range 3-6 with high intesity. Week two - rep range 6-10 moderate intensity. Repeat. After only squatting 3 1/2 months I was squatting 225 lbs for 10. That little squat mehtod worked great for me, maybe it can work for you. I know you are doing Ironman's thing and all but I thought I would let you know.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 9, 2006)

I'll give it a try next leg day how many sets? rest time? I'm actually doing a similar rep range on my chest.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try next leg day how many sets? rest time? I'm actually doing a similar rep range on my chest.



RI's were like 90-120 seconds. 4 working sets is what I did.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2006)

Ok i'll try it. So to make sure Reps 5-8 rest 2-1.5 mins and do 4 sets? I'll do these tomorrow and give it like 4 weeks to see if it works for me. Thanks man for the idea


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Ok i'll try it. So to make sure Reps 5-8 rest 2-1.5 mins and do 4 sets? I'll do these tomorrow and give it like 4 weeks to see if it works for me. Thanks man for the idea



well you do that every other week.
one week- 6-10 reps moderate 90-120 seconds
next week 3-6 reps heavy RI 120-150 seconds
repeat


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2006)

Ok i was very rushed this morning but now i can fully fill in my routine and everything else.
Sleep-8 hours 
Supps-Same and Chuck told me to add in Glutamine to preserve muscle so i will.
Goals-For myself
*Get to a 2 mm super
*gain muscle
*get to 175 but not at the expense of getting lean
Workout-Ok well i tried you workout fufu and man i just bitch slapped that squat lol i was just unbeatable. My deadlifts also improved. Before i was doing rack deads now a bit lighter like 5 pounds less i'm doing full deadlifts for the same reps and some lol.
Squats 154X6 3 143X6 4 PR
Deadlifts 148.5X13 10 8 PR
Rows 77X12 10 8 Pr i think i got that back but i'll know tomorrow wont i lol.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

how is the cut going?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

Pretty good man i'm getting stronger and gaining about 1-.5 pounds a week while loseing bodyfat. I'll actually measure it on sunday and i will take some pics after about 2 weeks.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2006)

I forgot to post a workout on weds so here it is.
Workout=
db incline press 39.6X7 5 4  26.4X7 Man i raised the wieght by 4.4 pounds on each db and got high reps man i can't wait till next workout i really felt inspired on these.
Db overhead press 22X6 6 6 damn i'm now realising that it is this number lol.
Skull crusher with db 17.6X6 5 5 i would've used a bar but my gym doesn't have one and i can't change gyms since it is a class.
Db Shrugs 48.4X21 19 16 my gym doesn't have heavier db so thats why my reps are so high.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I forgot to post a workout on weds so here it is.
> Workout=
> db incline press 39.6X7 5 4  26.4X7 Man i raised the wieght by 4.4 pounds on each db and got high reps man i can't wait till next workout i really felt inspired on these.
> Db overhead press 22X6 6 6 damn i'm now realising that it is this number lol.
> ...





Db Shrugs 48.4X21 19 16 

Does this mean "three sets of db shrugs, 1st - 21 reps , 2nd - 19, 3rd 16?"

How do you go about choosing reps? Do you have a set reps before you even start your workout or do you just do whatever you feel like?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2006)

Your right on the shrugs man. I usually have a number that i wish to beat,but sometimes i will just wing it if i don't do a certain exercise at least once a month(leg press, tricep kick backs lol,chin ups,and good mornings.) But i will be following your rep scheme advice for my legs. And if you were asking why my reps are on odd and even numbers it's cause i just go to failure,which working out 3 days a week allows me to do. My moms going to Paris lol today with my sister.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Your right on the shrugs man. I usually have a number that i wish to beat,but sometimes i will just wing it if i don't do a certain exercise at least once a month(leg press, tricep kick backs lol,chin ups,and good mornings.) But i will be following your rep scheme advice for my legs. And if you were asking why my reps are on odd and even numbers it's cause i just go to failure,which working out 3 days a week allows me to do. My moms going to Paris lol today with my sister.



I used to go to failure alot and get stronger but it doesn't work so well for me anymore. But if you are getting results, then go ahead by all means.

Paris eh? Tell them to stay cautious, you never know about those Frenchies!

It is a really nice place though.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

Hey FuFu if i were to do heavy weights like on Monday for upper(2-5) and lighter weights on Friday(8-15) do you think this would help me get stronger while getting more muscle at a decent rate? My main goal is to get big but the more i read about power lifting and o lifting it seems that lifting heavy is better than lighter for muscle growth. So by devoting one day to strength and the next to hypertrophy i think i could gain more muscle. My split is
Mon-up ME
Tues-off
weds-low ME
Thurs-off
Fri-up repeated rep
sat-off
sun-off
Mon-low repeated rep
so on. up and low alternate every day i workout. Workout days are M/W/F
How would you go about deciding your strength day weight? What kind of periodization do you use? Should i be going to failure on heavy days? Rep range and sets? Lol sorry but I'm just am so interested in strength training and well you know what your doing.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2006)

Yeah that looks like a good way to keep it mixed up. Looks good for both strength and size. I used to do something like that. One week I trained strength, the next I did more hypertrophy stuff. I never do ME's though. I don't like maxing out, I like working up slowly and getting PR's for reps. Just what I do though because strength is only part of my goal. 

About going to failure...you are going to have to find a way to gauge your strength to see where you are at, that may include going to failure. Of course if you are training max effort you may end up failing lifts because you are trying to break your record, the whole point of an ME. I am kind of a noob though at this stuff. I wish I could help you more but I think P-Funk and Cowpimp could really explain this stuff alot better to help you.

I do think the routine you set up looks good though.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I used to go to failure alot and get stronger but it doesn't work so well for me anymore. But if you are getting results, then go ahead by all means.
> 
> Paris eh? Tell them to stay cautious, you never know about those Frenchies!
> 
> It is a really nice place though.



Going to failure can help... alot. BUT after 3 weeks or so your CNS becomes so overtaxed your progress completely haults. It's a good shock to the system if you do it for a week or two, but no more because then you'll just be working backwards.

I remember last summer I was singling in all 3 lifts every week for a month straight, ya sure I got stronger, but I overtrained myself so much that I couldnt continue any further. I took time off and lost the strength i gained because when your body is used to a certain load you can take time off and come back and have no problem. But when you set multiple PR's per workout, for 4 weeks straight, your body hasnt been used to that load for much time at all. Making it very easy for you to lose what you've gained.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Going to failure can help... alot. BUT after 3 weeks or so your CNS becomes so overtaxed your progress completely haults. It's a good shock to the system if you do it for a week or two, but no more because then you'll just be working backwards.
> 
> I remember last summer I was singling in all 3 lifts every week for a month straight, ya sure I got stronger, but I overtrained myself so much that I couldnt continue any further. I took time off and lost the strength i gained because when your body is used to a certain load you can take time off and come back and have no problem. But when you set multiple PR's per workout, for 4 weeks straight, your body hasnt been used to that load for much time at all. Making it very easy for you to lose what you've gained.




If i feel fine(actually really good) going to failure and I've be over trained so i know how that feels but i don't feel it now, is it still not a good idea to go to failure? I always hear mixed opinions on this stuff.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> If i feel fine(actually really good) going to failure and I've be over trained so i know how that feels but i don't feel it now, is it still not a good idea to go to failure? I always hear mixed opinions on this stuff.



Well it if works for you, go for it I suppose. 

I just try to avoid it but I probably go to failure at least once when I workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

I think i know what I'll do. Mon weds Fri sat split upper lower over 2 weeks i build up my intensity and use periodization then lower down for one week. I wont go to failure unless being stared at by a hot girl in tight pants or if i get pissed i will speacially on deadlifts which i would consider easy for my body type. Mon upper will be 3-5 reps sets of like 10 Tues will be 8-12 rep lower Fri will be 8-12 reps sets of 3-4 upper sat will be 3-5 reps sets of 10 for my lower body. How does that look please give any sugesstions you guys may have?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 14, 2006)

OK here it is
Weight=163 super=8 chest=8 i realised that it goes by twos so a 4 was actually a 8. I look leaner but this says i havn't lost any bf so i'll tell Chuck and we'll make adjustments. But on a side note i gained 0.8 muscle pounds
Sleep=8 hours i wake up to pee 1 hour before i normally get up this has happened like 3 times in a row lol.
Supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,sesamin,glutamine,anagen,and a multi. I'm trying some new stuff lets hope it really works anagen is for muscle help and recovery glutamin keeps me form getting catobolic.
GOALS=For myslef
*Get to a 4mm readin
*Gain more muscle like 5-10 pounds on this cut
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort.
Woekout-Ok man this was tough
Bench press
132X1 failure
121X2 
88X6 5 4 3 Damn no failure cept maybe last one
CG Bench board presses 110X3 3 3 no failure here
DB shoulder presses 22X 7 7 7 no failure
Lateral side raises 13.2X6 8.8X10 no failure
Rotator cuff rotation 13.2X 7 6 5 failure but its a small ass muscle
Squats this is where i fucked up becuase of that hot girl in tight pants lol
110X4 3 4 failure
I will not go to failure next time i did a decent job since usually i go to failure on everything


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> OK here it is
> Weight=163 super=8 chest=8 i realised that it goes by twos so a 4 was actually a 8. I look leaner but this says i havn't lost any bf so i'll tell Chuck and we'll make adjustments. But on a side note i gained 0.8 muscle pounds
> Sleep=8 hours i wake up to pee 1 hour before i normally get up this has happened like 3 times in a row lol.
> Supps=creatine,whey,extend,fish oil,vitc,vite,sesamin,glutamine,anagen,and a multi. I'm trying some new stuff lets hope it really works anagen is for muscle help and recovery glutamin keeps me form getting catobolic.
> ...



what is "super and chest"?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2006)

Skinfolds of 2 inches from belly button and chest.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 15, 2006)

FuFu i went to failure lol there was ahot girl in tight pants nearby *brutus cries i can't help it*


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> FuFu i went to failure lol there was ahot girl in tight pants nearby *brutus cries i can't help it*



lawl. It's ok, don't worry about it. 

She better have been really hot though.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2006)

Late update 
Sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,whey,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-For myself
*get to 6% bodyfat
*gain muscle
*get to 175 pounds
*stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort.
workout-Wow this is quite alot of volume for me and i felt like i could've doen more easily. FuFu you would've been proud man not 1 time to failure except on squat max which was an accident i know i could've gotten 3.
Box squats 154X2 143X3
Deadlifts from rack121X5 143X3 176X5 3 PR!!!!! man i kick ass on deadlifts lol. i suspect my body is natural made for it and not for squating or curling.
Leg press154X 8 5 110X10
DB Rows30.8X 10 8 7
Calf raises 137.5X15 11 9 the pain from this is equilivant to haveing my bals kicked.
Leg curls i pushed down with two let up with one 66X 6 5


----------



## bigw8 (May 18, 2006)

keep it up bro looks like you are doing great


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2006)

Great workout. Nice job on the squats and deadlifts. Yeah calve raises do suck, one of the most painful movements when done right.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 18, 2006)

OK man today i was on fire not going to failure is hard but it makes me feel like gold.
Sleep-8 
Sups-creatine,whey,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS 101-For myself
*Get to 6% bf or a 4mm skin fold
*get to 175 pounds or maintain body weight
*stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
Workout- I finished early so next time I'll add another exercise in.
Bench press flat 110X10 9 7 5 last time i did 110 it was for 4 reps lololol i didn't even go to failure i know i had 12 in me!!!
Skull crushers 68.2X8 6 4 i love these i hope I'm so sore tomorrow.
Clean and press 68.2X8 6 5 (like it says clean the weight up then do a military pres then let back down in the clean manner slow as i can68.2X8 6 5 OK i was close to failure on this one but i probably one got it once.
Curls bare bell 68.2X 6 66X4 4 ok this last one i actually cleaned it up then let it down lol so i didn't go to failure.
I've been doing my cardio to  cardio is 30-35 mins after weight lifting and Chuck wants me to do it a mod intensity pace.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

gj gj


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2006)

Thanks FuFu
weight=163 the same super=8m the same chest=7 mm 1 lower This puts my bf at7.33% and last time it was 7.64% last time not a huge change. Chuck says it takes 1-2 weeks for the body to adjust and lose body fat. I will give it 1 more week to see if a real fat loss happens if not i will change it. Real fat loss being 1%-.5% a week
sleep=10 hours man i slept good i might just sleep 10 hours a day.
sups-creatine,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS-For myself
*Get to 6-5% body fat
*Gain or maintain my muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort.


Pics will be up later today.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2006)

What is Extend?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2006)

The most use full thing I've ever bought besides creatine and fish oil. It contains a 2:1:1 ratio of branch chained amino acids. leucine,isoleucine,valine,and it has glutamine in it. The first time i took it it tasted like shit. The second time i could actually drink it my workout was amazing never before could i hold the intensity like this. The 3rd workout i actually started to like the taste. Well now it tastes like grape soda. I also add in green tea and this really makes it taste good and pumps me up. It also keeps you from eating your own muscle and makes having to spike your insulin after a working pointless. I take 30g with .75 liters of water. That is done by the time im finished. I would say get fish oil creatine then extend if i had to be honest.

OMG i forgot to fish oil in my supplemts this whole time


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about trying a BCAA supplement. They are fairly cheap I think.

How much is Extend?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 21, 2006)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/sv/xtend.html

It will last 1035/30=34.5/4=8.6 weeks if you use 30grams every workout day for 4 days a week. So like 2 months for 50$ note i use grape i can't say anything for watermelon. It is expensive but i do feel it's worth it for max preference and recovery is it needed? No. Like i said fish oil, creatine, and then extend are the best things I've ever bought.


Oh on a side note once i started taking extend i got leaner


----------



## Brutus_G (May 21, 2006)

OK here they are sorry bout the back pic but that is how i could take it.
any comments good or bad will be appreciate. Squat day yes!


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

You are starting to fill out better. Back is looking good, keep on eating!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2006)

Lol im on a cut to. thks man. Cant wait to see what you look like. probably have legs like a tree trunk squatting all that weight lol.
Sleep-9 hours i keep on waking up at 9 hours i want to get it to 10 but my body knows what time i normally get up at.
Supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS-For myself
*Get to 5-6% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*give my wokrouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
Workout rant- Some ass just stared at me doing lunges today. It wasn't a questioning qureious stare, it was an insulting one. I actually turned to him and said "WHAT"? What an ass well he stopped staring after that and returned to his cheat bicep curls, the bastard lol.
workout-I tried to follow ironman's program and rep scheme but i was thrown off by the leg press and eccentric pull ups. plus i didn't have enought weight for lunges or db deadlifts off a box. i will next time make sure i do it right, sry bought that Ironman.
Legpress
154X18 well i didn't realise i had improved that much
176X8
176X9
Leg raises-realised i had an over powering back so i laid off deads and did some ab work.
  8.8X12
13.2X6
    oX15
Pullups negative part
0X8
0X6
Stifflegged deadlifts on box- man i felt this. I mean damn it was light but dAMN.
96.8X12
96.8X12
96.8X10
Lunges-My butt hurts very badly and my forearms fell much like chop suey
96.8X8
96.8X6

On a side note my carb up is today YES!!!! SWEET POTATOES*Brutus slips off into a daydream*


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

What a dick, he didn't say anything?

I found when I really concentrated on squats, my leg press went up alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> What a dick, he didn't say anything?
> 
> I found when I really concentrated on squats, my leg press went up alot.



No he didn't say or do shit lol. Man i love leg presses,deadlifts and squats these are my favorite exercises in order. I just like the feel of leg presses deadlifts are just easy for me,squats i always see arnold squatting in my mind when i am squatting (not to say say arnold was a nice or knew what he was talking about.) Oh btw he was curling 12.2 pounds BD lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 24, 2006)

OK man i was strong and very sore today. My butt hurts very badly. Biceps and lats feel like they were scrapped with a blade.
Sleep=9hours still can't sleep for 10 oh well maybe my body only needs 9 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS-For myself
*Get to 5% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain current muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
Workout-My bench has just shot up. I think it's beacuse i have a strong chest,and i've been working the rotator cuffs. I really tried to meet the rep ranges of the ironman program, but i did come very close and will have it honed down soon.
DB Incline press I really did great on this one
39.6X12
44.0X6
35.2X10
Millitary press
22.0X8
26.4X5
17.6X12
Calf Raises The pain from this almost made me cry almost
121X17
143X11
132X12
External rotations for rotator cuff This movement is almost relaxing like a rehab movement. You guys should really try this it works great!
13.2X6
8.80X10
8.80X10


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

gj on those incline presses


----------



## Brutus_G (May 27, 2006)

I took off Friday. I will do Cardio 5 times a week for 35 Mins mod intensity.
Weight=163.4  i gained weight!!! super=8 chest=6 thigh=13 so body fat=6.71 i don't know if that's correct but it is consistent so i''l use it till i reach my goal. BTW thats a change of .62% bodyfat and i gained muscle!!! My pants are now falling off my ass lol.
Goals-For myself
*Get to 4-5% body fat
*gain or maintain current muscle
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
Yes i just added that last one give me some time to get accepted into my new school like 3-4 months. Any of you guys know how to blend in a party but eat healthy and look like I'm drinking? Man I'm gonna have to change my sleeping schedule to.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2006)

mmmm beer and whey.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 29, 2006)

Today the act of sitting is tuff but it doesn't actually hurt, i know it will be a bitch tomorrow.
Sleep-9 hours
Sups-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-For myself
*get to 4-5% body fat 
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workout-My posterior chain is much like a weak string right now still shaky after like 4 hours
Squats PL style 
143X5
143X7
143X3
121X9 shaky as hell
Dead lifts from floor
154X17 to light no extra weight so
Stiff legged dead lifts
154X9
154X7
Leg raises I'm getting really good at these
13.2X9
13.2X8
13.2X7
Rows barbell
77X11
77X6 ????
77X11 lol?
All in all a good workout just i wanted to go heavier since today was a power day. I had no choice but still it was a productive workout!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 31, 2006)

Sleep-9-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-For myself
*Get to 4-5% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workout- It was a power day but i just felt like doing hypertrophy.
Inlcine DB Presses Im made to deadlift and bench press i just keep going up in numbers last week it was 44 for 6 now its 11!!!
44X11
44X6
44X6
Shrugs barbell
143X14
143X12
143X8
Calf raises
154X14
154X10
154X9


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

Looks like your numbers are going up nicely then.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 3, 2006)

OK today was a hypertrophy day for lower
Sleep-7 hours
Supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS-For myself
*GET to 4-5% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
workout-Im deloading for a week of two so instead of 4-5 exercises ill do 2-3
Squats bodybuilder style rest paused 15 sec breaks thighs are alittle sore.
132X10 
132X5
132X6
Barbell rows back is very sore 
82.5X14
88X7
88X7
Crunches with weight nice and sore today in abs
88X21
88X18
88X17


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2006)

WEight=163.8 super=9 chest=5 thigh=12 bodyfat%= 6.39% so a loss of .94% bodyfat. I have no clue hwy my super went up but if i did this right i wont bitch. Ill post pics next week.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

Barbell rows took quite a jump from your last workout, gj. Getting pretty close to a 5% bf too, how much longer do you think it will take?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it will take two weeks. I also think im higher than 6.39% but its consistent so i'lll use it. I may just play it by ear and stop when im happy with my leaness. Chuck told me to do 40 mins of cardio mod inten 5 times a week
Sleep-9 hours gfelt great
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOals-For myself
*Get to 4-5% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain muscle
*stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workouts -Upper strenght deloaded
Incline DB press sore
48.4X6
48.4X4
44X6
Rotator cuff sore
13.2X5
8.8X6
Chin ups standing on a bench then falling down. Crying sore
bodyweightX9
bodyweightX6
Leg raises mod sore
13.2X6


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok today was a little messy but i had no choice the gym was crowded and i couldnt use what i wanted.
Sleep-9 hours
Supps-The normal
GOALS- for myself
*Get to 4-5% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workout- I couldnt go heavy like i wanted
Lunges
96.8X10
96.8X6
96.8X5
Pull throughs-i almost shat out my spleen
38.5X12
38.5X11
38.5X9
Shruggs-bent over like a row
70.4X12
70.4X12
Squats
121X6 i know it's sad but my posterior chain had its butt kicked (no pun intended) from the pull throughs. I would appreciate anyone's opinions on pull throughs because today i was told they were dangerous and would like to know more on this subject.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2006)

I would say keep that back neutral and don't do anymore weight than you can handle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok well as u guys know this is deloading week.
Sleep-8
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-For myself
*Get to 4-5% body fat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
Workout- I improved on my benching but next week i will switch it up and make it a bare bell flat i think i might be plateauing. Calf raises i kept on sliding off the block.
DB flat
48.4X9 yea buddy pr like hell
48.4X4 i messed up being i know i could've had 5 or 6
44X7
Calf raises
154X16
154X13 
154X9
rotator cuff man this was an improvement
13.2X9
13.2X7 last time the first one was for 5 so ha lol


----------



## bigw8 (Jun 9, 2006)

post us some more pictures please


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2006)

I promise ill have some up by monday. I usually post em on sunday night or monday morning. I'll also on a side note be returning to ironman training after my deload is done. This could be monday next week or weds i'll play it by feel.


----------



## bigw8 (Jun 9, 2006)

how old are you?
tall?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2006)

17 years about 5 foot 9


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm moving soon in like 2-3 weeks. I will take a full week off starting when i sit down in that plane. I wont be able to reply because I'll be away from my comp till i get it set up. So i may be back replying and posting in 1 week or maybe 5 IDK. I will go out of my way thou to get a post up so just wait a week or 2 after i leave. Weight=162.8 1 pound loss. Super=9 chest=4 thigh=12 total body fat%=6.09 so a loss of .30% body fat. I think i lost more but I'm not going to measure my but and lower back lol. I'll see what Chuck tells me but i suspect my setup will stay the same but who knows.


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> I'm moving soon in like 2-3 weeks. I will take a full week off starting when i sit down in that plane. I wont be able to reply because I'll be away from my comp till i get it set up. So i may be back replying and posting in 1 week or maybe 5 IDK. I will go out of my way thou to get a post up so just wait a week or 2 after i leave. Weight=162.8 1 pound loss. Super=9 chest=4 thigh=12 total body fat%=6.09 so a loss of .30% body fat. I think i lost more but I'm not going to measure my but and lower back lol. I'll see what Chuck tells me but i suspect my setup will stay the same but who knows.



Where are you moving to?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2006)

Baltimore Maryland


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2006)

OK today was the last day of my deload.
sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS-for myself
*Get to 4-5% body fat
*Gain or maintain muscle
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
Workout- man this was perfect weight and rest periods today
Squats-Ass to the grass i ripped my boxers lol I'm serious lol.
143X4
143X3
143X3
Dead lifts from knees 
176X4
176X4
176X3
Leg press- with purposely focusing on quads ie close stance legs positioned
154X10
154X10


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2006)

i know its late and im sry. Cya guys


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2006)

OK I'm slowly getting back into things. No failure for at least 2 weeks.
Sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-for myself
*Get to 4-5% body fat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workout-Man it was so fun and pumped today. Didn't go to failure on my last training session and noticed the difference the next day. Note i went heavy today.
Bench press
126X4
126X3
126X3
Skull crushers
88X3
88X1
Military press
77X6
77X7
77X5
bare bell rows- I'm really starting to favor these.
99X12
110X7
110X6 easy I'll do more next time


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2006)

It's odd i can almost row as much as my bench i suspect ill beat my bench soon. I can almost do a full up and full down chin lol lololol. I know its sad


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-132-training

This is my plan for 9 weeks. I will focus on my shoulders since they are sorta lagging and a little muscle on ur shoulders looks better than any where else.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2006)

Chuck has also cut like 300 cals from my carb up meal mostly honey and sweet potatos. Lets see how it goes guys.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like you are doing things right, numbers are getting up there, especially that bench. 

Have you been measuring you body parts to compare?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2006)

If u mean measuring tape no. I probably should've but it's no big deal. I feels o pumped today going to do another session of lifting today even through i don't have it scheduled. Thks fufu Ur advice on one day heavy then next day being a hypertrophy day is what I'm following(or trying if not able to) so the credit is urs and the not to failure training is making me so pumped*Brutus slaps himself for not just copying fufu*.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 15, 2006)

OK today was short but i want to get used to the 4 days a week lifting
Sleep-9 hours
Supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
You know its very tempting to cut and paste my goals but i refuse to i will always type them
GOALS-FOR MYSELF
*Get to 4% body fat
*Gain or maintain muscle
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
*Do chins for 6 reps
*Squat 200 pounds
*Bench my bodyweight

Workout-Wow i was feeling Olympic after that video of the Chinese kids lol.
None failure workout
Snatch
77X6
77X5
71.5X9
Front squat- Just 20 mins after my quads are feeling it
110X14 to light i was surprised
121X10
121X7 my sister made me laugh
Hypers
22X7
22X9I feel it now like 20 mins after lol
Chin up
bodyweightX1


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

good jorb on that chin up! Nice front squattage too! Are you at your new gym yet?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2006)

Nope one more week. No i lie 2 more weeks im taking a week off after school to totally rest.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Nope one more week. No i lie 2 more weeks im taking a week off after school to totally rest.



Oh I see, aren't you living in England right now or something?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2006)

Yea 2 and  a half years. I really wont miss it even thought the experience was great and i learned alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2006)

OK i was sore today in my traps and in my shoulders but Chad Waterbury's high freq training says to train thru soreness so i did. Im trying to specifically improve my traps and shoulders
Sleep-7 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
GOALS-For myself
*Get to 3-4% body fat
*Gian or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workouts-Man i took off sets from bench and rows and gave them to my shoulders and traps. I even did cleans and jerks and shrugs first.
Clean and jerks
77X14
88X8
88X7
Shrugs barebell in front not en ought weight
143X19
143X12
Close grip barebell on incline wow it went up lol
132X8
132X6 wowowowow
Rows barebell close grip like foot apart
132X9
132X7 i pissed myself when i found out im stronger on rowing then benching lol
Rotator cuff
14.3X2
16.5X1 little to much weight 

Man it was a great workout today. If anyone is wondering what plan I'm following for my shoulders and traps its by chad Waterbury and here it is http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=A4693D0193ABDD0ACC3A8F0854495F14.hydra?id=725763


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 19, 2006)

OK i think this high frequency on my shoulders is paying off they are getting stronger and less sore.
sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-for myself
*Get to 3-4% body fat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*Get laid
Workout- It was crowed ed and i couldn't use the power rack to do deads.
Leg press
176X12
176X9
176X10
DB military press
30.8X10
30.8X7
26.4X8 wow that is such an improvement i hope that i continue to see this level of improvement
Calf raises
176X10
176X8
176X6
154X10


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 20, 2006)

Man i was killing the weights today lol.
Sleep-9 hours
Supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals- for myself
*get to 3-4% body fat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workout-IN this order always do my workouts in the order i list them
Snatch from floor wide grip
77X10
77X10
77X8 well last time it was like 6-3s PR
Under hand bb rows
137.5X5
137.5X4
137.5X5
143X4 !!!! wow prs the whole time
BB flat wide grip bench presses
143X3
143X3
143X3 Pr lol
Push presses
93.5X4
93.5X3PR
As u can see it was a strength day cept snatches. I find i do best with 3-4s none failure for strength training. Rows shouldve been just 143 but ahh well. It was a great day.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, great workout. PR's ftw.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

OK ill post pics this Saturday
sleep-9 hours 1 15-29 min nap
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol) I'm out of extend sesamin so i feel less energized lol
Goals-For myself
*Get to 3-4% body fat
*stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*gain or maintain muscle mass
*get laid
Workout-Upon technical analysis my balls were firmly against the wall.
This order
Dead lifts
176X12 could've had 14-16 but my lungs were just....
187X9
187X8 wow PR PR!!!
Clean and jerk not from floor
99X5
99X5
99X4 Pr
Front squat 
165X5
170.5X3
170.5X3 PR!!~!
Chin ups
bodyweightX1
Shrugs 
170.5X15
170.5X13 ppprrrrrr

So intense today i don't know why but damn.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

You know i bet the reason it was so good was the 15 min nap


----------



## fufu (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn, you just owned the gym with that last workout. Ever think about upping the weight on deads and staying in the 1-4 rep range?


----------



## bigw8 (Jun 22, 2006)

great job bro


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Damn, you just owned the gym with that last workout. Ever think about upping the weight on deads and staying in the 1-4 rep range?


lolololol thanks man
I'm maxed on weights. That was everything i had and a DB bar. I had to fit some 30 pounds of the weights in my book bag and tie it to the bar lol. I have very small weights so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

bigw8 said:
			
		

> great job bro


Thanks man


----------



## bigw8 (Jun 22, 2006)

what is your diet looking like bro?

how long ago did you start this?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

Well it's plain lol.
This is the exact eating plan every day. Basically ever 3 days i have a carbup meal as the last meal of the day right before bed. I know this seems bad ,but it works. Also i dont use the splenda


Pre-Workout ??? 500mg Vit C 

During Workout Shake = 8 scoops Xtend in 20-24 oz cold water

Post workout ??? 500mg Vit C + 400IU Vit E 

Meal 1              6 egg whites         

      1 whole egg       1 ??? Fish Oil

      2 oz grilled chicken       1 ??? Sesamin

      1 cup steamed spinach      1 ??? MultiVit

      2 tbsp peanut butter or 18 almonds or 3 oz avocado    

      8 oz (peeled) ruby red grapefruit ??? splenda packets can be used to sweeten if desired    

            42g protein, 20g fat, 25g carbs 

Meal 2  47g scoop Body Fortress Protein Powder + 10g Glutamine

            2 tbsp peanut butter or 18 almonds     1 ??? Fish Oil

            1 cup steamed Broccoli or asparagus or green beans    

            35g protein, 15g fat, 10g carbs 

Meal 3        6 oz Chicken or halibut or Sirloin fillet or Tuna (albacore packed/canned in water) or LEAN turkey breast   
                 1 cup steamed Broccoli or asparagus or green beans   1 ??? Sesamin

      2 tbsp peanut butter or 18 almonds or 3 oz avocado   1 ??? Fish Oil   
              42g protein, 15g fat, 10g carbs            



Meal 4        6 oz Chicken or halibut or Sirloin fillet or Tuna (albacore packed/canned in water) or LEAN turkey breast                  ½ cup steamed Broccoli or asparagus or green beans   1 ??? Fish Oil

      2 tbsp peanut butter or 18 almonds or 3 oz avocado   1 ??? MultiVit 

            42g protein, 15g fat, 5g carbs       

Meal 5      47g scoop Body Fortress Protein Powder + 10g Glutamine

            18 almonds       1 ??? Fish Oil

            1 cup steamed Broccoli or asparagus or green beans   1 ??? Sesamin 

            35g protein, 15g fat, 10g carbs 

Meal 6        6 oz Chicken or halibut or Sirloin fillet or Tuna (albacore packed/canned in water) or LEAN turkey breast            

1 cup steamed Broccoli or asparagus or green beans or1 cup lettuce, ¼ cup tomato and ¼ cup cucumber

2 oz avocado, 2 tbsp REDUCED FAT DRESSING     1 ??? Fish Oil 
42g protein, 15g fat, 10g carbs    

Meal 7  5 oz Chicken or halibut or Sirloin fillet or Tuna (albacore packed/canned in water) or LEAN turkey breast 

1 cup steamed Broccoli or asparagus or green beans

3 oz avocado2 tbsp peanut butter or 18 almonds    1 ??? Fish Oil 
35g protein, 15 fat, 10g carbs    

Protein ??? 273g = 1092 Cals, Carbs (not including Carb night) ??? 80g = 320 Cals, Fat ??? 110g = 990 Cals

Total Cals ??? 2402 Cals NON-carb night 

Total Cals ??? 2757 ??? Carb nights 

Every 21st meal is carb meal. LAST MEAL and it replaces Meal 7. MUST BE eaten in this order 

      1.  1 cup steamed green beans or spinach = 10g carbs

      2.  ¾ cup oatmeal (measured dry then add water and microwave) 45g carbs

            2 tbsp raisins = 15g carbs

            4-6 packets splenda for sweetening

            18 almonds = 15g fat

      3. 5 oz yam or sweet potato = 30g carbs

  2 tbsp peanut butter or almond butter = 15g fat

            4-6 packets splenda for sweetening 

Carbs = 100g = 400 Cals

Fat = 30g = 270 Cals


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2006)

I started the diet 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2006)

today was not a very good workout.
Sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*get to 3-4% bodyfat
*gain or maintain muscle mass
*stay happy and positive 
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
Workout-
BB rows overhand close grip
143X4 ?
143X4
143X3
143X4
132X4
132X3
Close grip BB bench press flat
132X4>???? it was 143 last time granted it was wide grip
132X3
121X8
Rotator cuff
13.75X3
11X5?
Skull crushers
82.5X4
77X3 i went down in weight...?
I dont know wtf happened but if u can help plz do. I deloaded at most 2 weeks ago so. I dont feel overtrained. I felt good and rested today. I was so pissed and dissapointed i just left after the skull crushers i wanted to do 3 sets for them and then some push presses.


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

Body has it cycles sometimes you have good workouts, sometimes meh. I wouldn't really worry about skull crushers seeing as it is an isolation movement anyways.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2006)

I apperciate it man. Weight=161 Chest=3 Abodomen=7 Thigh=9 total bodyfat%=4.18% really ur supposed to add 3% to calipers to get an accurate reading so 7.18% the change from last time is %2.10??? LOL thats great. I just wish it would come off my abs lol i mean damn 7 weeks and ive lost like .5 on the abs damn its not fair! I'll post pics up later today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2006)

I may go to a 5 day a week split i don't know. I just feel like i can do it. Today was supposed to be an off day but i went anyway.
Sleep-7 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*Get to 3-4% body fat
*gain or maintain muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
Workout- Wow i was surprised today i must've miscalculated last lower day.
Push presses
93.5X8 Pr last time it was like 4 so lol
93.5X7
93.5X6
Back squat
159.5X4 Last time i did back squats i think it was 143X4
154X5 
148.5X5 
148.5X4
stiff leg dead lifts
168.3X10 grip gave out Pr for sldl
168.3X8 my grip gave out lol
168.3X6My grip gave out Turns out this is the max amount of weight i guess i just thought i had an extra 10 kilos on it 10kilos=22 pounds
Shrugs bb in front
168.3X8
168.3X4 grip gave out lol omg I'm seeing a pattern


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

looks like it is time to start doing some grip work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2006)

Lol your right. I dont know its like my grip is my weak link.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2006)

Pics of week 7 weight=161 bf=7%


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2006)

Sry for the long time no see. I still wont be back on till tuesday i think, but im updating from a library comp. Bf=6.86% for week 8. The irony that my abs are gonna be last to lean up is very annoying. My thighs are very lean same with my calfs but my abs look avg.


----------



## fufu (Jul 1, 2006)

God jod so far, you'll get there.


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 1, 2006)

I see no veins at all, You sure youre measuring properly? BF% has to be much higher.

And why are you cutting? Youre plenty lean, start pigging out and put some muscle on.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Just breezed through your journal briefly.  Looks like you've come a very long way.  Excellent work thus far.

Also, when do you move to Baltimore?  Maybe we could grab a workout sometime.  I'm about 40 minutes south of Baltimore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> God jod so far, you'll get there.


Thanks man. Lol i gotta catch you up on your deadlifts you making me look really bad.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2006)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> I see no veins at all, You sure youre measuring properly? BF% has to be much higher.
> 
> And why are you cutting? Youre plenty lean, start pigging out and put some muscle on.




I think im doing it. but ur right i don't think im 7%. 

I just wanna see my abs i know its superficial lol. In 4 more weeks i'll go back to gaining muscle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just breezed through your journal briefly.  Looks like you've come a very long way.  Excellent work thus far.
> 
> Also, when do you move to Baltimore?  Maybe we could grab a workout sometime.  I'm about 40 minutes south of Baltimore.


Thanks i'm gonna have to catch up to you and fufu now lol

I'd like that man. Im finally in Baltimore. Been here for a day and a half. I live in Bel Air. Is it normal for you to l.ose 10-20 pounds off your lifts after a week break? lol man i gotta get my ass back into the squat rack.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2006)

This is todays and yesterdays workouts. I know it's not much and i've lost some weight of some lifts. My goals while cutting lifting wise are 50% muscle gain and 50% strength. I'm doing upper/lower 2 days on 1 day off.
Sleep-8 hours so tired i must need like 9-10
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,and extend(i love extend lol) 
NEW zma it hasnr done much cept make me get more libido but it is susposed to take 6 weeks to take real effect. 
Goals- for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*Gain or maintain muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
*Get job
*get much stronger on compound lifts
Workouts- It really is annoying to lose so much weight off them. stopped on rep shy of failure. i'm kinda following the 5 sets of 5
Rows BB overhand
90...... 
90X6
90X6
90X5 
90X6
90X5
Deadlifts- i now know that useing 45 pound plates limits my range of motion lol
180X5 grip gave out on everyone...
180X5
180X5
180X4
180X4
Push press
90X4
90X3
80X6
80X5
80X5
WOrkout number two i woke up very tired for some reason so i did less than i wanted to. Next time i'll be back
Millitary underhand-Wow i was just mixing it up to prevent burnout amd it hit me change ur grip for variation so i did
80X5
70X7
70X6
Shrugs BB- Grip gave out again lol
160X8
160X7
160X7
160X6
Close grip bench flat
110X4
110X4
110X3
110X3
110X3


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 6, 2006)

I dont understand why you want to just see your abs, then start gaining muscle and have them disappear again?


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

Your lifts still look good. When I took a week off when i started lifting weights it would set me back, but after a few days I would be stronger than where I left off. It'll be good for you in the long run. 

Military presses/push presses seem to be your strongest point thus far. I would start training grip if you finding the bar slipping.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2006)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> I dont understand why you want to just see your abs, then start gaining muscle and have them disappear again?




It allows you to stay lean and gain more muscle. the leaner you are the more muscle in proportion to fat will be gained on a "bulk". Also low carb diets will make you feel better and more energetic after the first 2-4 weeks, reduce joint inflammation,and will raise self esteem by making you look better try it.


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Also low carb diets will make you feel better and more energetic after the first 2-4 weeks, reduce joint inflammation,and will raise self esteem by making you look better try it.




I have, i feel like total shit with bad workouts on a low carb diet tried that last summer, no thanks. Fill me full of rice. 200g a day keeps me happy.

I dont agree with your plan, but i do give you credit for sticking to it. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Your lifts still look good. When I took a week off when i started lifting weights it would set me back, but after a few days I would be stronger than where I left off. It'll be good for you in the long run.
> 
> Military presses/push presses seem to be your strongest point thus far. I would start training grip if you finding the bar slipping.





Thanks for insight man. I hope im like you (in deadlifting and in taking weeks off lol).
It's cool beacuse my shoulders used to be my weakest point, i guess the  high freq stuff from Chad waterbury really works.
It's just that i train grip 5 times a week. I do deadlifts and rows on lower body and i do pullup/chins and shrugs on upper body days. my grip always gives out on the shrugs and deadlifts and it seems like my forearms are always sore. what would you do man?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2006)

nsimmons said:
			
		

> I have, i feel like total shit with bad workouts on a low carb diet tried that last summer, no thanks. Fill me full of rice. 200g a day keeps me happy.
> 
> I dont agree with your plan, but i do give you credit for sticking to it. Whatever makes you happy.



thats cool man thanks. I'm always glade to have ppl look at my journal.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thanks i'm gonna have to catch up to you and fufu now lol
> 
> I'd like that man. Im finally in Baltimore. Been here for a day and a half. I live in Bel Air. Is it normal for you to l.ose 10-20 pounds off your lifts after a week break? lol man i gotta get my ass back into the squat rack.



That's cool.  How old are you?

Sometimes you will lose a little off your lifts; it depends a lot on your training age and state of training when you took off.  If you did, it will come back very quickly though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 6, 2006)

Im 17 and 5'9 i think/hope lol.


----------



## fufu (Jul 6, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thanks for insight man. I hope im like you (in deadlifting and in taking weeks off lol).
> It's cool beacuse my shoulders used to be my weakest point, i guess the  high freq stuff from Chad waterbury really works.
> It's just that i train grip 5 times a week. I do deadlifts and rows on lower body and i do pullup/chins and shrugs on upper body days. my grip always gives out on the shrugs and deadlifts and it seems like my forearms are always sore. what would you do man?



I do things like static holds with dumb bells and gorilla hangs. Atleast I think it is called a gorilla hang, you just grab a bar and hang there for whatever amount of time, weighted or unweighted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok today i feel great
Sleep-8 hours
supps-
Goals-for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*gain or maintain muscle mass
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
*get stronger
workout- well since one of my goals is to get stronger i added in something today i've never done before. I'm not sure if i did it right but my 1rm on deadlifts is 200. I did some speed deadlifts according to Dave tate's recommendations.
Deadlifts speed
80X2
80X2
80X2
80X2
80X2
80X2
BB rows underhand 5X5!
90X5
90X5
90X5
90X5
80X7
SlDl
160X6 ....lol?
160X9 grip gave out
chinups with legs on a bench
X4
X3
X3 I was very happy that the rep range was in here
Millitary presses
90X6 two more than last time!
90X4
90X4
90X3
80X5
Im getting back up slowly and my goal is to workout 5 times a week for 6 exercises and 3-6 sets for each exercise per day.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like your pullups took quite a jump. Military presses are looking great too. I wish I could overhead press as much as I row!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey fufu do you think for max strength that it's best to work up to a 1 rep max>?


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Hey fufu do you think for max strength that it's best to work up to a 1 rep max>?



For sure. I've been doing that with my deadlifts for the past couple months. Basically ill stay in the 2-4 range for a few weeks, then taper off the next week, then the following week for for a 1RM or something.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok well i'm following ur advice fufu on working up to a 1 rep max every 2-5 weeks. Hams and upper back sore like hell.
sleep-8 hours ZMA is really helping me i feel so great and well rested.
Supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
*get stronger
Workout- Ok i did box squats according to westside on everything cept i went 1 inch lower than par.
Bench BB wide incline brought bar doen to upper abs and lower chest
100X11 
100X8
100X7
Rotator cuff
5X12
10X10
10X8
crunches
45X21
45X16
Shrugs
170X10
180X5
180X5
180X6
Box squats 1 inch lower than par
145X10
155X6
165X4
185X2 i would've kept it up but my spotter had to go so next time.

Wow it was a great workout considering i spent an hour before lifting and cleaning out my garage. last time i squated it was 145X6!!! lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 8, 2006)

Awesome squats. They'll just keep getting up there!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## mike456 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice Military Presses!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Lol im ashamed to say thats a BB lol.
Sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-For myself
*get to 3-4% bodyfat 
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*gat laid
*Get stronger
Workout-first off today i got a job!
This is todays and yesterdays workouts
deadlift sumo
145X7
160X5
180X3
190X2
200X1
push presses
100X2
100X3
100X3
Pull ups legs on bench
X3
X2
chin ups
X4
X3
Rows bb over
100X6
100X6
100X5
100X5
100X4
Calf raises
170X18
170X21
170X21
farmers walk after everything else so
180X10 secs
180x5 secs
160X10 secs

Todays workout
crunches declined on bench
35X21
35X20
35x21
snatch from waist
45X7
45X6
45x7
45x7
BB flate bench close grip
125X3
125X2
125X2
95X12
95X9
rotator cuff
10X10
10x10
12.5X4
Shrugs
190X2
190X3
190X3
190X4
190X4
190X3
A great workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok after the front swuats i realized that man oh man i gotta work on my core strength/stability.
Sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*get to 3-4% bodyfat
*Get stronger
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
workout-


Front squats
155X9 PR!
155X8
155X5
75X12
Push press after the front squats i shat out my spleen. My shoulder workout suffered alot i dont know why.
90X7
90X5
75X9
Pull ups feet on bench
0X4  PR
0X3
Chin ups
oX7 PR
0X5
Rows under hand
90X8 PR
90X7
90X5
90X5
Static ab holds. feet on bench and hands on floor
X37 secs
X35secs
X35secs
x35secs
Calf raises
180X18
180x18
180X18
A very good workout and now i know to work on my core and my grip.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice front squatties. The abdominals seem to come into play alot more. I guess since the weight is loaded in front of the body the abs sort of stabilize the spine like the back would during backsquats.

Your shoulders get a decent amount of stress from holding the bar in a front squat, having your shoulder sets suffer isn't suprising.

Good work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks man. My abs are fried today after that.
sleep-8 hours
Supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals- for myself
*get to 3-4% bodyfat
*Get stronger
*Gain o r maintian muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
*stay happy and positive
Workout-
Clean and jerk form waist
65X8
65X6
65X6
Bench press wide grip bb
125X5
125X4
135X2
140X1! pr
Box squat
155X8
175X6
185X4 pr
195X1 pr
200X1 PR man i creamed it
holding BB with a towel. Stealing soem stuff from cowpimp 
165X11 secs
165X5 secs
165X5 secs wow that is very hard with a towel
rotator cuff
12.5X7 PR this may be why my bench went up
12.5X7
12.5X6
A very good workout. I must say building up to a 1 rep max is a very smart thing.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Great workout, you are making progress nicely. Keep things up like you are and you'll be seeing that alot. Looks like you are getting some o-lift stuff in too. Good to see some grip work.  I should try those towel holds sometime.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok bodyfat% for this week is 6.86% that's a change of .32% from last week. I'll post my wieght later today when i get a scale.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 16, 2006)

sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*Gain or maintian muscle mass
*Get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
Workout- I added some more volume but i know i can take it i dont even feel slightly over trained just sore sometimes
In this order 
millitary press
95X7 pr last time it was 90X7 lol
95X5
95X3
75X7 lol
Chins very short range on motion but my chin did go over the bar
X5PR
X4
X3
Row bb over hand grip
110X4 PR
120X2
130X1 
Stiff legged deadlifts
170X5
175X5 PR last time it was 160X9 lol!
175X5
175X5
175X5
1 foot on bench hand sclose together
X41 secs pr
X41 secs
X41 secs
Calf raises
185X21 PR
185X21
185X21
Shruggs
175X5 for grip not really for my traps
175X4
175X3
175X3
A very good workout and alotta new pRs.


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2006)

Good work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 17, 2006)

Sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals - for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*get stronger
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
Workout- In this order of exercises
Snatch from floor
75X3 im gonna get better
75X2
75X2
Bench press bb flat close grip
125X6
125X5
135X2
145X1
150X1 PR last time it was 140X1
Rotator cuff
15X4
15X4
15X3
Shrugs
185X5
185X6
190X6 pr last time it was 185X4
deadlifts sumo
190X4
190x4
190X4 Pr last time it was 190X1
Front squat 
155X9 same as last time so i stopped


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2006)

Sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals - for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*Get stronger
*Gain or maintian muscle mass
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*Get laid
workout-I just started my job so i think it effected me
Box squat
175X5?
185X2?
190X1...? 0k well this sucks
Calf raises
190X21 Pr
190X21
190X20
rows bb under
95X8
95X7
95X6 this sucks
clean and jerk form floor
95X10
95X7
95X6
95X6 my traps and shoulders are very sore today
chin ups 
X3 this sucks i just stopped
I just left in a pissed off anger

workout for today- I did mostly high reps because i felt i needed to shock my body after doing 1-6 rep range for about 3 weeks
Bench press close grip
65X2
65X2
65X2
65X2
65X2
65x2
65X2
65X2 speed reps
Good mornings
115x18
115X16
115X16 also i did high reps because of German body comp 
rotator cuff
15x6 Pr
15X6
15X5
front squats 
135X11 i cant breath on these my abs are completly contracted so i think i need to improve my core work
115x12
115X12
BB holds
185X21 secs Pr
185X31 secs
185X9 secs lol wtf
static ab holds
X51 secs pr
X51 secs
I didnt work my shoulders today because they are so sore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel like i should deload i'm feeling weak. I dont feel overtrained just my lifting is weak right now. i'll pick what to do after tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm currently taking a week off.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 22, 2006)

Thats intresting man. Im just deloading and even then i felt way to good today to go very easy.
Sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*Get to 3-4% bodyfat
*Gain or maintian muscle mass
*give my workouts  a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*Get stronger
*get laid

workout- I went very olympic today.

Jump squats
25X6
25X5
25X5
25X5
25X5
25X5
25X5
Front squats no where near failure for front squats i think i'll just tick to low reps because i can't breath on anything above 6
125X7
135X6
155X5
165X3
175X1 Pr
Snatch from floor
75X2 PR
75X2
75X2
75X2
45X12
65X7 Pr
chin ups
X4 i could've had 5 but im trying to deload lol
X4
X3
BB holds
185X31 secs pr
195X25 secs
195X25 secs pr


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 23, 2006)

My body fat for this week is 5.86% thats a change of 1%. Weight is 160 pounds so i've lost fat and gained more muscle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 23, 2006)

Sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
goals-for myself
*get to 3-4% bf
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*Get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
workout-Been awhile since i did sumos
Deadlift sumo- easy
170X8
180X5
190X3
210X2 Pr can you say i should've had 5
210X1 
Bench press wide
125X6 pr
135X2
150X1 pr for wide grip
push press
85X10 
85X6....
85X6?
good mornings
115X8
115X8
115X7 no way i did 115 for 18 last time...


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice PRs! How are you liking the lower reps?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2006)

I love going heavy. guess i've be around you to long lol because when i get 12 reps i think of it as endurance lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 25, 2006)

sleep-7 hours woke up early
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
goals-for myself
*get to 3-4% bodyfat
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
*get stronger
workout-
millitary presses
95X7 
105X2
110X1
then i did push presses with my legs for negatives on the millitary presses
110X3
110X3
110X2
chin ups feet on bench
X8 pr
X6
X5
box squat
185X7 pr
255X held with slight bend in knees for 30 secs
195X5 pr
265X held with slight bend in knees for 30 secs
205X4 pr
265X held with slight bend in knees for 30 secs
215X2 !!!!PR omg i had 3-4 in me to... fufu you gotta try these static holds just short of lockout.
bb holds
205X10secs
205X12secs
205X12secs
lunges-for glute strength much needed
115X4
115X5
115X3 bad form but intentionally done so as to hit my glutes mainly.
rotator cuff
15X8 pr
15X7 easy


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

Good work and nice squat PR's, they just keep going up! Where did you hear about the static holds on the squats?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Good work and nice squat PR's, they just keep going up! Where did you hear about the static holds on the squats?




Thks man. I read about them from one of my idols Charles poliquin. really u gotta try them


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 26, 2006)

sleep-8 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*GET TO 3-4% BODYFAT
*gain or maintain muscle mass
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
Workout-A very good workout 
Snatch
75X4 pr
85X2 pr
90X1
85X1
85x1
85x1
shrugs
190X6 
190X7 pr
190X8 pr
190X12 used straps here pr
bench cg
130X4 same as last time so i figure it's burnout and i dropped it and wont use the bench for 2 weeks
Bench CG only bottom range of motion(my weak point)
115X4
115X3
115X2
front squat
165X5
175X3
185X2
190X1 PR!!! lolol last time it was 175X1 lol! and my glutes are very sore today so i consider it a great success.
leg extensions light after front squats used as post fatigue for quad hypertrophy
50X14 pr i was 135 pounds last time i did these so it was easy this is with 1 leg
50X14
50X10
a workout that made me proud.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Pics of week 7 weight=161 bf=7%



I don't know, but I really don't think that's 7% BF there... How are you getting that number?


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice front squat PR, isn't it pretty close to your back squat?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I don't know, but I really don't think that's 7% BF there... How are you getting that number?



I dont think i'm 7% there ether. I'm just using the same calculation to be consistent. The calculation actually says im 3% on that pic lol.

Side of abs=7mm
chest=3mm
thigh=8mm


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nice front squat PR, isn't it pretty close to your back squat?



Yea man my max back squat is 215.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 29, 2006)

sleep-9 hours and a 30 min nap
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol) 
Goals-for myself
*get to 3-4% bodyfat
*gain or maintian muscle mass
*Stay happy and positive
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*Get laid
*Get stronger
workout- I didn't workout yesterday from fatigue i took a 1 hour nap i missed 3 hours of sleep that day. Im working my arms beacuse i think i need to get them stronger to get better big movement numbers *plz noone tell me i gotta work on the compound movements i have been doing them and im adding this in to mix it up. *
Skull crushers-
55X6 pr
55X5
55X4
Preacher curls
15X6
20x2
20x2
behind neck presses- i have a weak bnp so im gonna build it up
85X4 pr
85X5
85X3
chin ups almost full range or motion
X3 pr
X2
X2
deadlifts stiff legged
185X5 grip gave pr
185X3 grip...
185X4 grip
185X8....straps *brutus hides his face im shame*
185X6
I will add in the extra grip work again lol. I always add it in when my grip gives out.
leg curls- mixing it up again
50X9 pr
50X8
50X7


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2006)

sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol)
goals-for myself
*get more muscle
*lose or maintian bodyfat
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*get laid
Diet low carbs with a refeed last meal of every 4th day. yes this is a bulk but with a cut diet to stay lean. I will aim for 1-.5 pound gain per week.
workout-
Snatch from floor- wow there really is a learning curve on these after 3 weeks i might be doing 120 lol.
75X5 pr 
85X5
95X2
95X1
95X1 pr
Push presses
100X5 pr last time it was 100X3
100X4
100X4
Real push presses
110X6
110X5
110X4
bulgarian squats- first time doing them
oX7 balance is tuff lol
35X8
45X7 pr
45X8
45X7 I will do much better after a week
Shrugs
200X3
200X2
200X3
200x1 grip gave out but i did'nt go get my straps i gotta beat this on my own.
200X1


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Bulgarian squats take a bit to get used to. I have started doing them in past few weeks, I like them alot. 

Good job with the PR's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2006)

Im gonna start doing two workouts a day . basically my workouts are full body. 2 days on one day off. I'm really trying to get stronger too so low reps are in i really like the 5x5 and 6X3. No muscular failure if poss. When my mom's camera comes i'll take pics. Im at 5% bodyfat on the calipers. Well regardless of bf% i lost 7%bodyfat in 12 weeks got stronger and only lost 3 pounds. I will try a low carb bulk with refeeds and see how it goes.

weight=159
abs-7mm
hams-10mm
calfs-8mm
chest-3mm
thigh-7mm
butt-much much much smaller lol.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks like the diet is working slendid. Have you ever done 2 workouts a day?


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

You gotta be careful doing that, make sure you don't over do it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Bulgarian squats take a bit to get used to. I have started doing them in past few weeks, I like them alot.
> 
> Good job with the PR's.




Thanks man. I really gotta work on my butt strength. I started them because i saw you doing them and im like well he must be doing something right pulling 400+ lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 1, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You gotta be careful doing that, make sure you don't over do it.


I will man. I may just do 9-12 sets on my 2nd workout then work up. I have done them before but i wasn't doing some things like no failure taking bcaas pre and post workout took less fish oil and less vitamin c and creatine with zma helps alot to.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2006)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> Thanks man. I really gotta work on my butt strength. I started them because i saw you doing them and im like well he must be doing something right pulling 400+ lol.



lawl, awesome. I love Bulgarian squats, they do quite a good job of hitting the glutes, especially if you step out a little farther, just make sure you go down low enough. You're making great progress as of now, so keep it up and you'll suprise yourself on how fast you'll be getting 3+plates


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2006)

sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*Get laid
*get stronger
workout1 morning
good mornings
115X12
125X10
135X8
145X6
155X4 pr
calf raises
200X21 pr
200X21
200X19

bottom part of squat
95X5
105X5
125X4
145X3
CG bench press
*130X7 pr last time it was 130x4!!!!*
200X held for 10 secs
140X3
210X held for 10 secs
150X2
220Xheld for 10 secs
155X1
rows underhand chest on bench to prevent cheating
95X8
105X6
115X3 ouch i need to work my back 

workout 2 evening
crunches
90X15
90X17 pr
90X15
board presses
155X6 pr
155X5
155X5
Squats-atg i lost a lung lol
175X11 pr i cant rember when i last went this high in reps
175X10
175X8
behind neck press
75X9 pr i think
75X7
75X5
shrugs- damn forarms 
200X3
200X2
200X2
200X2


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, awesome. I love Bulgarian squats, they do quite a good job of hitting the glutes, especially if you step out a little farther, just make sure you go down low enough. You're making great progress as of now, so keep it up and you'll suprise yourself on how fast you'll be getting 3+plates



I appreciate it man.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice cg pressing you got there. I'm going to be doing some high repping squats this friday, I can't wait.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 6, 2006)

Im gonna skip the usual stuff today
Goals-for msyelf
*get lean gain muscle get stronger and be happy
workout-!!!!!!!!
snatch
75X5
85X4
95X1 PR
85X2
85X2
85X2
pullups
X6
X7 pr
X5
rotator cuff
25X4 PR
25X3
25X3

SUMO DEADLIFT!!!
185X7 easy
205X4 easy...
215X3 old record just got its ass kicked
225X2
235X2
245X1
255X1   PR!!!! This is a 40 pound increASE AFTER DOING BULGARIAN SQUATS 40 POUNDS IN 2 WEEKS    LOL  
bench press wide grip incline
115X3
125X3
135X2
140X2
140X2 PR

evening workout

Bench decline wide grip
105X8
105X7
95X8
shrugs
205X2
205X1
205X3
205X4 pr and i didnt use straps
205X3
205X4
bulgarian squat
70X7 pr
70X6
70X6
military press
95X7
95X3...
95X6


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 6, 2006)

weight-160 1 pound up from last week
chest-3
side of abs-6.5
calfs-8
ham-8
thigh-7
The main diffrence is i dropped wheat and peanut butter this is a huge change in bodyfat in 1 week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 6, 2006)

todays workout
stiff legged goodmornings
125x6
125x5
125x6
125x6
chin ups feet on decline bench(harder)
X3
X3
X3
behind neck press
75X9
75X7
75X7
bent over shrug
95X3
95X10
115X7
115X7
clean and jerk
95X5
105X5
115X3
125X1
125X1
125X1 pr
preacher curls
45X3 pr
45X4
45X4

evening workout
calf raises
135X18
135X17
135X14
post delt work
45X7
45X7
45X7
rows with chest on bench under hand grip
95X10 pr
95X8
95X8
push press
65x14
65X11
65X10


----------



## fufu (Aug 6, 2006)

Good shit. Still feel like you got more on the deadlift?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2006)

I dont know man lol. I hope so. I do think i have a lotta stuff left to give on the box squat. Good mornings,clean and jerks, and bulgarian squats seem to be the key to lifting big weights.

On a side note I'll take a pic tomorrow and hopefully i will be able to post it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been stuck at benching for a while(burnout i think) so i will drop it and just do board presses and speed work for maybe 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

sleep-9 hours
supps-creatine,fish oil,whey,anagen,glutamine,sesamin,vitamins c and e, multi vitamin,ZMA,and extend(i love extend lol)
Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*stay lean or get leeaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid
*beat fufu on bench pressing
Workout- I'm starting to feel the drain i might go another week then do a a deload.

Yesterday
Box squat
190X8 easy
200x6 easy
210X4
220X2
230X1 Pr
clean and jerk
105X5 pr
110X4 pr 
120X1
130X missed but it's ok
Chins on decline bench 
X5 pr
X5
X3
neg chin
X1
X3 sore today lol
CG incline bench
115X3
125X3
135X2
95X11
95X10
good mornings
145X10 pr
145X8
145X8
155X6 pr

evening workout
lunges- regreting it today after the intense glute soreness
135X7 pr
135X6
135X4
Cg bench lockouts
145X6
145X5
145X4
shrugs
225X5 pr very happy with these
225X5
225X4
225X4
225X4
wide grip snatch fingers touching rings
65X4
75X4
85X2 pr
85X1
85X1


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice C&J's, what part of the lift did you miss? PRs everywhere, damn!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

the very top part it looked like i did a shrug olympic style but i couldnt get it. Then i tried again and i got it but i went to low and collasped on my knees.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

todays workout

pullups on decline bench
X4 pr
X3
X4
Calf raises
145X20 pr
145X20
145X19
DB bench press
45X7 pr i have very weak stablizers this must be why my bench stalled
45X7
45X6
behind neck press
65X10 pr 
65X9
65X8
preacher curls
50X3
50x4 pr
50X2
deadlift snatch grip fingers touching the rings
205X2 very hard on my grip and the grip forces you to go low and get a good ROM
205X2
205x1
205X2
205X2

Evening workout
Db rows on bench
45X7 pr
45X6
45X5
Db Oh press
45X1
30X10 pr
30X8
30X8
back squat
185X8
185X8
185X7
leg extensions 1 leg at a time
70X10
70X10 
70X10
incline Db press
45X5
45X7 pr 
45X6
45X5


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nice C&J's, what part of the lift did you miss? PRs everywhere, damn!



Thnks man

Im really trying to work my weak points.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 14, 2006)

Im deloading today


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2006)

On most of my lifts i was working at a 6-7 rep max.
Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*stay lean
*get stronger
*Stay happy an dpositive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
 weight-161
Bench Db press
55X3
55X3
55X3
Db rows
55X3
55X3
55X3
shrugs 
225X3
225X3
225X3
dealifts
225X3
225X3
225X3
pull ups decline bench 
X3
X3
X3
Db oh press this was probably a 4-5 rep max
38X2
38X2
38X2

I left feeling refreshed today and i will be deloading for a week. i gained one pound and am at the same bf%. I've finaly just said screw it i'll try not going balls to the walls all the time. I really do want to get stronger so i guess i gotta do thing i dont like like speed work lol.


----------



## fufu (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't do speed work myself, I've done speed deadlifts once though. It is a probably a good idea to add it in though. If you are making progress the way you are training now you don't really _need_ to do speed work. Don't have to fix it if it isn't broke, speed work certainly wouldn't hurt though. Let's see how things turn out.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 15, 2006)

yea im trying to fix my very weak stablizers on my bench by working with db. After my deload i'll do the speed work. Also have you noticed ive added in more pulling movements? Is it to correct bad posture and imbalances. Yes to some extent but it's mostly because i like the idea of a big back (Traps and lats)and hamstrings.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 16, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*stay lean or get leaner
*out bench fufu
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid

workout- stoped 3-4 reps shy of failure
close stance squats(hard for me)
165X6
165X5
165X6
rotator cuff
20X2
20X3
20X3
decline bench db press
38X8
38X7
38X8
chin ups on decline bench
X5
X5
X4
calf raises
150X15
150X12
150X12
behind neck bb press
45X12
45X10
45X10

left 20 min early and feeling like i did a light walk lol not even slightly hard. It is very hard to not go hard if that makes sense. i think i'll do it so i cycle the effort every 3 weeks except on max effort days. week1 3-4 reps shy week 2 1-2 reps shy week3 balls to the wall. I'll switch my max effort to 2 days a week and will devote at least one day a week to dynamic effort. the rest of the time it will be 10 reps or lower but with the goal of functional muscle mass.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2006)

I havent been able to get to the library recently so this is kinda crammed in.
Goals- for msyelf
*get to 175
*get leaner
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*get stronger
*bench more than fufu
weight=162.8 loade creatine so the extra .8 is prob from that

side-6.5
chest-3
chest2-10
ham-8
calf-7
thigh-7.5
little leaner then last time.

workout-2 days ago
good mornings
175X3
175X3
175X3
oh db press
38X3
38X3
38X2
shrugs behind back
135X7
155X6
155X6
skull crushers
45X5
45X5
45X5
chinups feet on a chair
X2
X2
X2
bb rows over hand
95X3
95X3
95X3

yesterdays workout
romainian deadlifts
225X5
225X5
225X5 pr
bb curls
45X5
55X1
50X2
bulgarian squat
74X4
74X4
74X4
power clean
115X1
125X2
125X2
125X2
125X1 feeling it today 
oh press bb
65X12
65X11
65X10
pullups 1 leg on bench
X2
X2
X2

The pullups hurt my shoulder in a sharp pain. No pain at all on chins of oh pressing or benching... So i will prob stop them all together no big deal. My deload is over and tomorrow i'm gonna bench a bb and set some pr. I'll also add back in my rotator cuff work.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice workout, especially those RDL's. You wanna bench more than me eh? Well good luck and keep at it!

Just look at your numbers now compared to 3 or 4 months ago, huge improvement. Just think where you will by the end of this year. Weight/bf appears to be improving well too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Very nice workout, especially those RDL's. You wanna bench more than me eh? Well good luck and keep at it!
> 
> Just look at your numbers now compared to 3 or 4 months ago, huge improvement. Just think where you will by the end of this year. Weight/bf appears to be improving well too.



Thnks man. LOl i was wondering if youd notice the bench more than fufu goal. Im gonna have to post a pic or two soon. you should see my back thickness now it's a world better. Im still lacking in the shoulders and my inner lower thighs.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Sumo deads and PL style squats rape my inner thighs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get leaner
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu(moved up from last post) 
*get laid

ME yesterday for upper body
bb bench press
125X2 felt heavy im think oh shit
135X2 shit i hope i dont get 155 again
145X1
155X1..
160X1 pr 
165X1 *brutus pisses pants lol* 10 pounds increase in 2 weeks 

rotator cuff on knee
10X12
10x12
10X9

chin ups 1 leg on bench
X5 pr so happy on this
X5
X5
X4
X5
crunches is it functional hell no but it is to prove a point to my mom
50X32
50X31
50X30

DB rows
65X4 pr
65X4
54X3
65X3
65X3
 a great workout and i felt very happy

today ME lower body

Box squat
205X6 pr
215X4
225X1
235X1 pr home alone and didn't want to try 245 even though i felt i could do it.
good morning 
185X8 pr
185X7
185X7

deadlifts SL
225X5 pr
225X5
225X3 grip
225X4

Shrugs
235X5 pr
235X5
235X3
bulgarian squats lost spleen somewhere along the way
81.4X4 pr
81.4X3
81.4X3 
at the end i felt the fatigue i plan to finish this week DE/rep work and may lay off next week. 3 reps shy. then ill go from there.


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, great workout! PR's all over the place for you. Very good squatting, if you can box squat 235 and think you have 245, you can probably get a 265 or so regular - which is about a 1.5 bw lift for you. Starting to lift some heavy weight over all, keep it up. What is your weight at? lawl, what were you trying to prove to your mom?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks dude. My weight is like 163-164 so i finally got a bodyweight bench. My mom thinks i will tone up with 6000 sit ups so i will try and prove her wrong.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

lawl


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get leaner
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*give my workouts 100% effort
*get laid
Accidently left yesterdays workout sheet at home.

todays workout

Jump squats
45X4
45X4
45X4
45X4
45X4
45X4

back squats very narrow stance
185X7
185X7
185X7

deadlifts normal stance i felt like i could've had 5 so i suspect my sumo stance 1 rep max is 275-285 hell it could be 265 but i think not lol
245X3 pr
245X3
245X3

calf raises
150X16
162X15 pr
162X15


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice deads


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

yesterdays workout i think...

bench press
75X1
75X1
75X1
75X1
75X1
75X1

Db bench press
55X4 pr
55X4
55X4

posterior delt raises
10X12
10X11
10X9

rows proinated(correct spelling?)
115X5
115X4
115X4
115X4
115X4

chins
X2 pr very pleased that i now can actually do some lol
X2
X2

easy workout but not a deload i did'nt think it would be so easy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice deads



Coming from you and your 400+ pound pulls that means alot. You know my shirts are starting to get tight and in about 2 months they wont fit. Im trying to add just 1 pound a week. this week i suspect it will be 0.6-0.8 pounds.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Coming from you and your 400+ pound pulls that means alot. You know my shirts are starting to get tight and in about 2 months they wont fit. Im trying to add just 1 pound a week. this week i suspect it will be 0.6-0.8 pounds.



Hey, it is all about progression. About 4 months ago my max lift was 285 lbs. At the rate you are going and the way you are training smart you will be pulling 3 plates in no time. Clothes getting tighter is a very nice feeling. All my standard fit pants are turning into nut huggers! Gj on the pullups too, when I first started I could only do about 3. You really have to keep doing them consistantly to get better, don't give up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, the correct spelling is pronated.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you man and your right about the progression. It's been hard to eat 6 meals with school but im doing it. I gotta get to 175 pounds and a 2X bodyweight squat and deadlift.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals- for myself
> *get to 175 pounds
> *get leaner
> *get stronger
> ...



Lawl!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol i could'nt resist putting that in my goals

OK i dont have time to type out all my workouts but here is some cool stuff thats happened. 
170 bench press!!!
245 Squat!!
225 very close to the floor bb deadlift for 7 that's a pr
10 chins with 2 legs on bench
weight is 160.8.... dman creatine  delaod lol Im trying to gain wieght but i keep loseing it.
130 clean from floor pr
230 legs press for 14
3 chins pr!
iM GOING to a new gym stinks and looks painful yes!
60 Db bench for 3 pr


todays workout

bench press DB 
60X2
60X3
60X2

shrugs
235X3
235X3
235X3
chins 2 feet  on bench
X10
X8
X8
DE bench press i reallt felt it so it mayeb takes like 4-5 workouts to get them right
85X2
85X2
85X2
85X2
85X2
Db rows
60X2
60X2
60X2
85X2


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2006)

Good job on the squats Brutus!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2006)

You've become a lot stronger since the last time I poked my head in here.  Rock on Brutus.


----------



## fufu (Sep 2, 2006)

Great workout. Very good squat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Good job on the squats Brutus!



Thanks i really savor every squat improvement because i just don't seem to be quite as good at them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You've become a lot stronger since the last time I poked my head in here.  Rock on Brutus.



Thank you man. I've been hanging around you and Fufu for to long. im all into getting stronger and bigger now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Great workout. Very good squat.



Thanks man. I almost fell over on yesterdays squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2006)

weight today-162 up one pound same body fat
Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get leaner
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*give my workouts 100% effort
*get laid

Yesterdays workout

sumo deadlifts(my element)
235X3
245X2
255X1 old rec
265X1 wow that was easy
275X1 little hard but westside says to strain
285X1 pr yea
295X0 got 4 inches off the ground then missed i feel confident i could get 290

calf raises here i am giving you a hard time on functional strenght fufu lol
170X14 pr
170X12
170x14
reverse preachers curls
35X5
35X5
35X6 pr
squats wide
205X7 pr
205X6
205X5
205X4....
leg curls
100X5 pr
100X4
100X4

avery good workout yesterday and im pleased to be back to max deadlifting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get leaner
*get stronger
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid

workout-

bench DB- i wnated to do a ME board press but no max effort are allowed in school
60X4 pr i might've had 5 but i did'nt want to do any failure shit
60X3
60X3
Dips body weight
X3 PR i can't belive i can finallay do these very happy about this
X2

shrugs Db
55X14
65X7
65X7

chinups
X3 pr no chair or stool used i walked around the gym like a alpha male chicken lol after that.
X2
X2
X2

Db rows
45X9
45X7
45X7
rotator cuff
15X6
20X3 pr
20X3
20X2

A very good workout and i must say Db benching is one of the best ways to get a big BB bench.


----------



## fufu (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice deadlift! I bet you could've got 295, you did alot of singles beforehand. See, you'll be getting 3 plates in no time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks fufu. I've been copying you and westside alot and it's working. I really must say powerlifting is the best way to get muscle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2006)

Todays workout

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*bench more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get stronger
*get laid

workout-

Deadlifts- i let the bar down on the ground then immeditaly picked it back up, I dont normally do this but i will from now on.
255X3
255X2
255X1... endurance sucks..

squats wide
195X7 less weight than before but, i did these in much better form 
195X5
195X4

calf raises
201X8 pr
201X8

de deadlifts
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X2

preacher curls
45X6
45X3

A really rushed workout I hate working out with a partner


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2006)

saturdays workout-
wide bench press
135X2
145x2
155X1
165X1 pr

cleans
120X1
125X1
130X1
135X1 pr

bb rows pronat
105X4
105X3
105X3
105X3

oh bb press
105X3
105X3
105X3

dips
X4 pr
X3
X3

yesterdays workout-

sumo deadlifts- i corrected my bad technique on these i tend to good morning it up and not use my legs much
265X1
285X1
290X1 really strained 

deadlifts
205X5
205X5
205X5 light

bulgarian squats
BwX8
bwX8
bwX8 light

squats
135X8
135X8
135X8 light

Im deloaded from this workout on for about a week


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 12, 2006)

Man i look so damn skinny... Well im gonna get to 175, 13 pounds and 13 weeks from now. I am proud of my back thickness. fuck it ill post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Put those pics up! Let's see where you are at. Be careful deadlifting quickly, boucning the weight off the ground isn't cool, I don't think you are doing that though. Just be extra wary of your form and grip.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey fufu lol can you tell me how to post pics in my gallery?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 13, 2006)

Wait never mind god i feel dumb


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Your back made big improvement. Everywhere else too, but you can definitely tell the back has improved alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 14, 2006)

Pics are up im my gallery


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea my back thickness is prob my best part.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 14, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*stay happy and positive
*give my workout a 100% effort
*get laid
*bench more than fufu

Deload wednesdays workout-
dips
X2
X2

Db mill press
35X5
35X4
35X4

chin ups
X2
X2
X2

rotator cuff
10X10
10X10
10X10

bench bb 
135X5
135X4
135X4

cleans
105X3
105X3
105X3

Db rows
35X9
35X9
35X9
leg raises
X10
X10
X10

In my weight lifting class we have to lift a certain number of sets to get a good  grade so i'll just do the compound stuff and other usefull exercises and then just use machines or light stuff like rotator cuff work and lateral raises.


----------



## fufu (Sep 14, 2006)

Good stuff. You should be able to impress your teacher.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2006)

I bet i will but He doesn't know shit. Quarter squats are allowed bouncing off the chest is accepted. half rom curls and chins are okay. Im thinking if i did a quarter squat then i could also squat 315 for 3.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*get leaner
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

deload today-
Squats close stance
185X5
185X4
185X4

good mornings
135X5
135X5
135X5
reverse curls
45X5
45X5
45X5

leg curls
95X6
95X5
95X4
95X3

deadlift 
205X5
205x5
205x5
205x4

i LEFT FEELING GREAT. The deadlifts were good to. I really just worked tech on them. On Sunday i'll set a deadlift max and be off my deload.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2006)

Btw fufu the coach doesn't allow deloads so i didnt tell him im deloading.


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2006)

lawl


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

weight-163.2 up 1.2 pounds from last week
Bf% slightly leaner

todays workout- im really gonna be following westside from now on maybe some bodybuilder shit thrown in like calf raises leg extens so on

Warmup- glute bridges x band walks foam roll on hip flexors cowpimp would be proud lol

deadlifts sumo ME
285X1
290X1
295X1
300X1 pr 10 pound increase from last week!@!!!!! im in the 300 club baby i felt i could've had 305 maybe 310 but i dont have anymore weight at home lol

good mornings SL
135X7
135X8
135X8 i went 2 inches below parallel so my weight went way down don't know if ill keep going so low.

glute ham raises
X2
X2
X3 got my tech down
X3 hard

straight legged leg raises
X3
X3
X3 hard

bulgarian squats
75X3
75X5
75X5 pr


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

Congrats on the PR. 300 lbs is big weight. Looks like you gotta go get yourself some more plates.

I don't see the need to go that low on GM's. Be careful rounding the back.

What was the hardest part of the lift on your dead?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

yeah i was really happy to get 300 up! one hurdle jumped
I think i will just go to parallel from now on what do you think fufu? im gonna ask cowpimp what he thinks
the bottem was the hard part i tend to stiff leg good morning up my deadlifts so i really practice using my legs and not pulling with my back so much. If i can break 3 inches on my deadlift it's mine.


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

As long as your keep your back neutral it is no biggy whether you pull more from your legs or back IMO. Some people are predisposed to do it either way. Going just to parellel on GM's is fine IMO, I wouldn't see the point in going any lower. You are doing them for an assistance movment right? When you deadlift does your torso go past parellel? Just my way of looking at it.

Visualization is also a big part of deadlifts. Big mental game.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 17, 2006)

I know you have prob seen it like 5 times but its still cool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS0GGC_LD2U&NR

Your right there is no reason to go any lower on the good mornings


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen it. Great video. I love the Mariusz clip. He blew through the squats like a monster. The 500+ front squat vids are also some of the best parts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 19, 2006)

Goals - for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*bench more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happyand positive
*get laid

todays workout

Bench wide grip
145X3PR!
155X1
165X1... well i would've liked to get more i'll switch to cg floor presses

dips CG
X4 pr
10X3 PR
10X2
10X1

chins
X2..
X2
X1
Chins neutral grip
X3 ill use this one next time guess im just burned out on sup chins

DB rows- every body and their moms where using the seated row it pissed me off. Ill use that next time.
40X10 pr
40X10
40X9

cleans
95X3
95X1
105X1
135X0 i guess im burned out on this to

rotator cuff
20X4pr
20X3
10X14

A decent workout but im kinda disapointed i mean after coming off a deload but hey the rule of 5. I will raise the reps on the other stuff to like 6-10 range for a little while. My elbows hurt a little the dips....?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get STRONGER
*get leaner
*stay happy
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Bench more than fufu
*get laid

Yesterdays workout-
De box squats
105X3
105X3
105X3
105X3
105X3
105X3

Wide stance squats
185X10 pr
185X8
185X7

Good mornings sl par
145X8 pr better form and lower so its a pr
145X7
145X7

pull throughts(this have my hams,butt,and whole back sore)
80X8
80X10
80X10 pr i will keep doing these they are so effective up there next to bulgarian squats

leg extensions
90X10
90X10 pr i think

calf raises
153X11
153X11
153x11


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 22, 2006)

TODAYS WORKOUT-

CG DE bench
85X3
85X3
85x3
85x3
85x3
75x3
75x3

db Bench press
62X4pr
62X3
62X3
45X9

rotator cuff
15X12
15X11
15X10

skull crushers
65X8pr
65X7
65X7

Db reverse flys
10X7
10X7
10X7
pullups
X2
X3
X3


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy an dpositive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

Todays workout- time was short i wanted to do two more exercises

Box squat 1 inch below parallel
225X1
235X1
245X1
255X1 pr 10 pound improvement i felt i couldve had 265 but my dad was freaked out. I will save up to buy a power rack.

straight legged leg raises
X8 pr
X7
X7

bulagrian squat
70.5X7
70.5X8 pr
70.5X5

hyperextensions
25X8pr
25X8
25X8

a pretty good workout but im kinda mad i felt i shouldve had more. Its so much more ego satisfying to work deadlifts on a ME.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2006)

todays weight is 165.8 pounds up 2.6 from last week... slightly leaner im  very happy with this result and will keep following my low carb diet
measure emnts of body fat is
chest1-9
chest2-3
sideabs-6
calf-5
thight-6
ham-8


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

lawl, where do you workout?


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 24, 2006)

Usually at my school gym. But that workout was on saturday and i only have a bench power rack hybrid which can only support 300 pounds and has no safety bars so i kinda get freaked out on squats.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2006)

Ohhh I see I see.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*give my workouts a100% effort
*never give up
*bench more than fufu
*stay positive
*get laid

workout- yesterday

3 inchs off chest done in power rack so i started with no stretch shortening
155X1
165X1
175X1PR and no stretch

Db bench press
65X3pr
65X2
65X2

Lateral raises
20X5
12X14
12X9 lol

cleans - technique work i feel like i did really good speacially on the drop
95X3
95X2
95X1
105X2
105X2

V grip chin ups
X2
X2
X2

seated row finally it was open
110X6 pr
110X6
110X6
110X4

A great workout with me nailing my cleaning tech and i made a 5 pound improment in my bench. Sigh speed work tomorrow lol i wanan set a pr oh well only a few days left


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 26, 2006)

Gpp for today

pullups 2 feet on bench 
X8 pr i think
X7
X7

1 legged squats hard and humbling
X3pr
X3
X2


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 27, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and very positive
*never give up
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

Sick today and i only got 5 hours of sleep last night because i was sick.

Todays workout-

De box squats
115X2
115X2
115X2
115X2
115X2 

deadlifts close stance
265X2
265X3pr next time i do these i will check my form the last one was a very rounded back
265X1

1 legged squats
X4 pr
X4
X3

staright legged leg raises
X14 pr
10x9
10x7
10x6

back extensions
25X10 pr
25X10
25X10

Good mornings
185X4

bulgarian squats
60X3
60X4
60X3
Man the bulgarian squats where way below my usual but besides that im happy with this workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 29, 2006)

Goals- formyself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*GIVE MY WORKOUTS A 100% EFFORT
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*Bench more than fufu
*Get laid

Todays workout-
de bench
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3

Db bench 
50X9 pr
50X7
50X7

chins feet on a stool
X5 pr
X3 
X3

dips
X2
20X2 pr
20X2

face pulls
70X12
90X9

cleans
115X3
125x1
135X2 pr

seated rows
120X4 pr
120X4
120X3


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger 
*stay positive and happy
*get leaner
*never give up
*give my workouts a100% effort
*bench more than fufu
* get laid

todays workout-

box squat 1 inch below par
230X1
245X1
255X1
260X1
265X1 pr 10 pound increase from last week!!! 

Sl good mornings
115X12
135X10 pr
135x10 
135X9 

terminal knee extensions 
BwX10
BwX12
BwX12

roller abs with a barbell on knees
X4
X4
X4

1 legged squats
X5 pr
X5
X4

I had a excellent workout today i can't wait till next week's ME squat i know i couldve had 275 today. the abs and good mornings where the hardest parts.


----------



## fufu (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice box squattage. Are your 1 legged squats like pistols or something different?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 30, 2006)

Dedication!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks fufu. For the 1 legged squats i just use a bench of chair in a power rack and go ass to the grass i just barely hold onto the power rack i always start with my left leg and do what it can do with my right.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks crash man i do try


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

specific strenght goals that i have had for about 3 weeks are

bench 225 50 pound improvment from current

squat 325 60 pound improvment

deadlift 425 100 pound improvment

chins 12  9 rep improment

dips 15 9 rep improvment

And id like to be at 175 pounds same or less bf


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 1, 2006)

weight -165
side abs-5.5
chest1-3
chest2-10
thigh-6.5
ham-6
calf-4 
bf slightly lower than last time


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than fufu(close) 
*get laid

Today's awsome workout

Floor press ME
135X2
145X1
155x1
165X1
175X1
180X1pr
185X1 pr
190X1PR!!!! 15 pound improvment in one week baby yeah

Chins two feet on a bench
X11 pr
X8
X7

DB bench press
72X1 
72X2 pr
72x1 next time ill use 70s for just 2s and 3s
30X15

Behind neck press
90X4 pr i think
90X3
90X3
45X15

BB row prongrip
85x10 pr i think
85X7
85X7

Everything clicked today it was so perfect. I'm looking to bring my behind the neck press up to a 121.5 1rm  and my rows really need to be brought up maybe a 125 1 rm lol. The light 15 rep stuff was to help my shoulders heal up ive never had so much weight on them so they were kinda hurting not bad but the stress was there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2006)

Gpp for today

gorilla hangs towel wrapped around bar
X21 secs
X20 secs
X6 secs..

1 handed holds
BwX7 secs my right ahnd is way stronger then the left so i start left handed and match it with my right.
BwX4 secs
BwX3 secs

rotator cuff
14X11 Pr

Cleans drop
115X1
115x1
115X1
115x1
115X1
115X1 pr really worked tech my 1 rep max is like 140-145


----------



## fufu (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice w/o's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice w/o's.



Thanks fufu. You better watch out im coming for your bench lol. Btw what is your 1 rep max on bench?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Good stuff man, I'm really impressed with the progress you've made over the last 6 months. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Good stuff man, I'm really impressed with the progress you've made over the last 6 months. Keep up the good work!



Thanks alot i have a long term goal of 230 pound bw at 5 9


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2006)

Goals -for myself
*ge to 175 pounds
*gert stronger
*get leaaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*bench more than fufu
*Stay happy and positive
*get laid

Todays workout-

De box squats
125X2
125X2
125x2
125x2
125x2
125X2

front squats
165X3
165X3
165X3

Good mornings
160X8 pr
160X7
160x6

Pull down abs
100X10
100X14
120X12 getting the feel for it

1 handed gorilla holds
X21 secs pr
X18
X7

leg press
275X5 pr forced to do this for the class but it was a nice change for the day.

I was very happy with this workout dispite not setting any great prs. I must admit i'm happy about the 1 handed holds and good mornings. I really was working on the arch and going to parallel which only recently i have been doing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2006)

Today's GPP work

Lunges
125X3 pr
125x3
125x3
125x2

Kneeling squats
125X16
145X12 pr

Dorsiflexor work 1 legged
BwX9
BwX12
BwX8


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2006)

Goals -for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*give my workouts a100% effort
*neve rgive up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

workout-

De bench
95X3
95X3
95X3
95x3
85X3
85X3

Db bench
65x2
65X3
65X2 burn out i wont do these for a while

Dips
X5 pr hell yeah i was very pleased with this pr couldve had 6
X3
X3

Db rows
50x10 pr
50x7
50X7

Seated rows
120X6 pr
120x5
120X5
120X5

cleans
105X5 pr omg i hate doing o lifts for more than 2-3 reps
115X2
115X1
115X1
115X1


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2006)

Gpp for today

Chins
X2
X2 burn out

Pull ups 2 feet on bench
X8
X7
X7

behind neck press
95X4 pr
95X3
95X4
45x14


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice past workouts. Everything looking good here.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

Is that 125 on your lunges 125 lbs. DB's. Or 125lbs on a BB?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice past workouts. Everything looking good here.



Thank you. Maybe i might start posting my diet just for like 1 day?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Is that 125 on your lunges 125 lbs. DB's. Or 125lbs on a BB?



125 DBs  na jk its 125 on a bb. My main goal is to lunge as wide as possible because i tend to cheat on lunges and bulagrian squats.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I was going to say 125lb Db's is pretty good. I hope to be there in a few months.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*never give up
*give my workouts a100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

workout for today-

ME box squat
235X1
245X


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

What happened to the workout?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*never give up
*give my workouts a100% effort
*Stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

workout for today-

ME box squat
235X1
245X1
255X1
265X1
270X1 pr
275X0

roll abs on knees
X6 pr
X5
X3

sl good mornings
135X12 pr
135X12
135x12

Back squat close stance
215X4 pr 15 pound improvment
215X3
215X3

bulgarian squats
74X4 pr maybe
74X4
74X3


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> What happened to the workout?



LOL i got bored


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Thank you. Maybe i might start posting my diet just for like 1 day?



You could, I just started doing mine because it was harder to keep track what I was eating at school.


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL i got bored



Nice box squat! Not so far off from 3 plates on your squat either.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 7, 2006)

I really wanna get 3 plates on my squat. Today when i did the 215 close stance squat it felt amazing i made it so the plates would clang together


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2006)

Sundays measurements

weight-167 up like 1.5 pounds
chest1-3
chest2-7
side abs-  5-6
ham-7
thigh-6
calf-4

Leaner and heavier then last time yeah baby.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 10, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*get leaner
*stay happy and postive
*give my workouts a 100% effort 
*never give up
*Bench more than fufu 
*get laid


today's workout- Deloading this whole week light if poss

Squats close stance
195X5
205X3

Db bicep curls yeah the pump 
25X6
25X5
25X4
25X4

leg raises
X14
X13
X12
X12

calf raises
220x8
220X7
220X9

gorilla hold pron grip
X21
X15
X7

pretty easy stuff


----------



## KelJu (Oct 10, 2006)

WTF dude, "get laid" was on the bottom of the list. You really have to get your priorities straight.


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like you are making some progress congrats bud.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2006)

KelJu said:


> WTF dude, "get laid" was on the bottom of the list. You really have to get your priorities straight.



  lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Looks like you are making some progress congrats bud.



Thanks double d  after this deload week im gonna come back with a vengence.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 13, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*bench more than fufu
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

workout for yesterday was piss easy just did mostly machines and the pump i got form the pec deck was nice .

lat pull down
90X6
90X6
90X6
90X5

seated rows
70X10
70X9
70X10
70X10

Db rows
50X4
50X3
50X3

BB OH press
95X4
95X3
95X3

wide grip bench press
95X10
95X9
95X9

peck deck
70X10
70X9
70X9
70X9  it did feel good i may just do machine sonmy deloads for some fun. I will be taking off 4 days now completly and then on monday its on


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Good workout Brutus. Looking strong.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks double d I'm gonna be doing some front squats and CG bench press as my ME for next week. I can't wait to how much my front squat has gone up it was 190X1 like 4-6 weeks ago and i havent done a cg bench me for 5 weeks.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

I never like close grip bench on my ME days. Its either floor presses, board presses, rack presses, incline press, or plain old bench for me. 

"Different strokes for different folks"


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe i could do some board presses then. How many inches would you use?


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

No close grip bench is fine theres no problem with it. I just dont really like it to much. It is good however. But I like a pretty steep incline and do close grip inclined presses. But again its just my personal preference.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2006)

Todays weight-169.6 up 1.6 pounds from last week prob more like a pound but the creatine tends to make gains look bigger for me. i GAINED SOME BODYFAT NOOO. Maybe it is some water retetntion from the creatine. My carb up was yesterday.

side-6
chest-3
chest2-8.5
thigh- (8-7)
ham-7
caLF-4

Todays meals
2grams of fish oil is added to each meal for a total of 12g
meal1
7 ounces of green veggies in salad (peppers and onions are included)
3 ounces lean ground turkey
1.5 scoops protein powder added 5g of BCAA
14g of nuts
3 Tblp of flaxx seeds ground up
2 cups of water

1 cup of Green tea

meal2
10 egg whites 4 yokes
3 ounces veggies in omellte
1 grapefruit ruby red
half scoop protein powder added 5g of Bcaa


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2006)

meal 3
1and a half cup of blueberries (160g)
7oz of lean ground turkey
6oz of varies fiberous vegtables
5g of bcaa 1and a half cups of water
4tblp of natty peanut butter (61g)


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Good looking diet. Looks much better than mine at this point.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good looking diet. Looks much better than mine at this point.



Yea but it drives my mom crazy lol. If nothing else i would make sure you get lean protein ,avoid sugar ,and eat vegetables or fruit at each meal.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

How old are you? Yes I know all of this. At one time I actually competed. But that is clearly a thing of the past with kids and all.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm 17 and 5'10  What was your comp weight and your best body part?


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Whenever I competed it was about 6 years back and I did it around 173.2lbs. My best bodypart now is my chest, then it was my legs. To be specific my hams.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 16, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*bench more than fufu
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

today's workout-
front squat ME
185X1
195X1
200X1 pr 10 pound improment from last time.

sl good morings
155X12 pr
155X10
155X9

ab pull downs
150X10 pr
150X9
150X8
150X9

lunges db
60X4 pr
60X4
60X2

leg extensions
70X13
90X10

back extensions
35X10 pr
35X8

preacher curls
65X3 pr
65X2
65X2
65X1


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2006)

PR's all over the place, good job. What style of front squatting do you do?


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow buddy, those numbers are going up! Congratulations, there isnt anything that feels better than that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> PR's all over the place, good job. What style of front squatting do you do?



I appreciate it man. I do the Olympic style it seems to own my traps like a dead lift and it seems easier to balance


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Wow buddy, those numbers are going up! Congratulations, there isnt anything that feels better than that!



thank you man. Your absolutely right the feeling is amazing...well my glutes and hamstrings may object its hard to walk up the stairs now.


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

Brutus just did lower body today and it is hard to even move. As you know in westside its not so much just legs its ALOT of lower back as well, with some ab work! But like we just said it does feel good!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get stronger
*get to 175 pounds
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*benhc more than fufu
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

today's workout-

me wg incline
115X9 pr
135X5
155X2
165X1 pr but i wish it was 170 i must admit i wished it was a lower body day.

DB bench
45X10
45X7
45X8

dips cg
X2...
X7 lol pr
X3...

T bar rows- these hurt my left shoulder so i will drop em
70X5
70X7 pr never done em so
70X6
70X7

seated rows
100x12 PR
100x10
100x9

Pulldown Wg
80X10 pr
130X3
110X3 yet i weigh 170 and can do at least one pullup...

rotator cuff
12X12
20X6
20X4
20X3

I had some prs but i did'nt have that great of a workout i feel. The pr were mainly cause i've never done such high reps. The low reps just did'nt click today so i did some high rep stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Brutus just did lower body today and it is hard to even move. As you know in westside its not so much just legs its ALOT of lower back as well, with some ab work! But like we just said it does feel good!



We'll hobble together!


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

Just keep pounding away. Those numbers will be a thing of the past and your PR's will be through the roof!!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2006)

Yesterday's GPP

power snatch
85X2
85X2
85X2
85X2
85X2
85X2pr

pullups 2 feet on bench
X7
X7
X6

Dip WG
X5pr very happy with this result
X4
X2...many the endurance sucks lol

I had a good gpp workout. It was like i knew i fucked up the firstworkout that day and i did'nt want to fuck up the gpp. It clicked


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 19, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 
*get a 220 bench get a 350 squat get a 400 dealift
*get leaner
*never give up
*giev my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

todays uhhh warmup lol

front squat
185X2
185X2
185X2 pr could've had 3

leg lifts
25X10 pr maybe
25X8
straight legsX30

leg extensions
100X9pr
100X8

could'nt do any ham stuff at all they still hurt really bad.


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

Where are you at on your 1rm for bench?


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice front squatting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Where are you at on your 1rm for bench?



You know i really don't know I've done 170 cg then a put up a easy 190 on cg floor press 165 for a hard 1rm on incline wg. My bench seems to be the hardest to improve. I would say on cg flat bench 175.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice front squatting.



Thank ya my hams hurt to much to do any type of dead or good morning. I'm still really sore today. you know its weird i used to get very sore quads but now i never get sore quads


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

Goals -for myself
*get to 175
*get a 220 bench get a 370 squat get a 400 deadlift
*get leaner
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

today's workout-
power Snatch
90X2 pr
90X2
90X2
90X2

CG bench press 2 finger on smooth part
145X2 pr?
140X3
140X3 shoulder pain left side
45X15
45X15 helped a little

chin ups 2 feet on bench
X13 pr yeah
X10.. damn
X8............... lol i take 2 min breaks

BB rows sup
95X6 pr
85X7
85X7
85X7
85X7
85X7
45X15 some shoulder pain also...

i put this last see how my shoulder was feeling
Floor press cg elbows tucked i tend to flare i know its bad and im gonna stop.
165X3 pr
165X2
165X2 slight shoulder pain

stretched hard for 15 mins after pecs lats shoulders rotator cuff. guess i see what the next workouts like if it hurts ill stop pressing or just really up my pulling and stretching. A good workout


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

My shoulder feels good right now after some stretching and upper back tensing.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

Good that it is feeling better, don't be afraid to take your next upper workout off just in case.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good that it is feeling better, don't be afraid to take your next upper workout off just in case.



You think i should take it off?
It will give me an excuse to do some more squats


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

weight- 169.6

chest1-3
chest2-8
side abs-6
thigh-6.5
ham-6.5
calf-3.25

leaner than last time weighing less but i stopped my creatine load so.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Test the waters. Start off really light and if there is still pain then stop otherwise you ought to be fine. Just be sure to keep perfect form and all should be ok.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You think i should take it off?
> It will give me an excuse to do some more squats



Messing around with shoulder discomfort isn't a good idea. I'd take the day off just in case.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Well Fufu, yes and no. I mean if its just a little stiff you ought to be fine and thats why you just give it a shot with light weights. If all feels well then go ahead and continue if you have any pain at all give it a rest for a week and go from there. Far to many people use a little shoulder pain as an excuse not to work out. With that said precations still need to be taken.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

I think I'm gonna take a week off from upper body stuff. It hurts to do side laterals and if i raise it in front in a very certain position it  hurts also. I think the t bar rows and or the snatches messed it up. It was instant pain on the t bar rows i should've stopped but i did like 4 sets. I'll see what cp and funk say.
New split lower body 3 days this week. BTW i can touch 1.5 inches above the basketball rim! All this butt work is paying off I also have had a groin pull , but it doesn't effect my training so i haven't mentioned it. I'm falling apart!


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah if there is pain definitly dont do anything it isnt worth it. What you got sounds like what happened to me a few years back. My shoulder had the exact same thing. However it didnt hurt doing bench, just shoulder press and any kinda raises.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*Heal shoulder
*get stronger 220 bench 370 squat 450 deadlift
*get leaner
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu ( on hold for a week you caught a break man )
*get laid

today's workout-

me front squat
185X1
195X1
200X1 easy i felt like 210 was mine ,but im gonna try and ride it out like funk talked about.

Back squat wide stance
195X10 pr 10 pound increase
195X8
195x6... i have the endurance of a cat

good mornings SL
165X10 
165X11 pr 10 pound increase from last week 1 rep less
165X11

roll abs on knees-hard 
X6
X8
X10 pr by like 3-4
X10

Step ups
35X7 pr
35X7
35X5

A very good workout. Whenever i take a week off the first week back sucks then its like i experience the supercompensation the 2nd and 3rd weeks. Groin no pain today wore tight spandex boxers and they really help. Put some balm on my shoulder and it's working great. I'll try some light high rep stuff no trouble and see how it is but nothing over the bar weight itself.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah if there is pain definitly dont do anything it isnt worth it. What you got sounds like what happened to me a few years back. My shoulder had the exact same thing. However it didnt hurt doing bench, just shoulder press and any kinda raises.



Did you hurt yours pulling also? Its weird i always tried to balance my horizontal pulling and pressing


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

No mine was hurt doing shoulder presses.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice back squats. Don't be too discouraged about not hitting the higher reps on the last sets. Squatting for high reps definitely takes some specific training for.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice back squats. Don't be too discouraged about not hitting the higher reps on the last sets. Squatting for high reps definitely takes some specific training for.



Thanks fufu. Your right i should'nt let it bother me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2006)

Going to try biotest powerdrive tomorrow. I've also bought flameout, zma , and protein powder. I think these along with Bcaas and creatine are very important result producing supplements.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*never give up
*get stronger
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*fix shoulder
*Bench more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
* get laid

todays workout-

Close stance squat
205X5 pr
215X3 old pr
220X3 pr by 5 pounds

pull throughs
90X12 pr
100X10 pr 

lunges db
45X9 pr i think
45X6 rushed to leave

Db hex holds
25X15 secs
25X10 secs
25X8 secs

Deadlift
215X3 testing
235X3 still testing waters 

I had some back discomfort after the squats lower back left side near the pelvis felt around no disk hernias.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Man I just cant get into those pullthroughs. 

By the way I like the last goal!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

Gpp for today

deadlifts
255X3 pr no back bending at all i now on will terminate a set if even slight back bending.
255X3
255X2

Bulgarian squats
85X2 pr maybe
70X3
70X4
70X3

BB holds
225X21 secs
225X19 secs
225X14 secs

This workout was great! I was happy about the 3 rep deadlifts and my 3 rep squat prs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

Double D said:


> Man I just cant get into those pullthroughs.
> 
> By the way I like the last goal!



Yea it kinda pulls you off your feet at first but they seem less stressful than hyperextensions and make you super sore.

LOL my last goal is very important but youll notice i always put it last maybe im crazy .


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

I always think I get more out of hypers. Besdies thats all westside preaches! And I am pretty positive they know a thing or 2.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

Dave Tate rants about pull throughs . Not to take anything from the direct ball grinding loading of the hyper i also use that. One thing i do want to try is the reverse hyper.


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Ya I know the feeling. I simply feel I get more out of hypers, you know how it goes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 25, 2006)

First workout today also had 
leg lifts
25X12 pr
25X8
25X8
25X8


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2006)

Just skinned a cat today... im tryng not to look at my avi.

Goals- for myself
*get to 175 
*get stronger
*get leaner
*heal shoulder up
*never give up
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

today's workout-

Deadlifts trap bar
270X3pr
250X5pr easy on the trap bar

Ab pulldowns
150X10 pr
150X9
150X8
150X8

tricep press downs
100X10
130X4 pr
130X3
130X3

leg curls
60X7
80X2 pr felt like my hams were gonna rip
70X3

calf raises
220X10 pr
240X8
240X8
220X8

bulagrian squats went deep today
45X7
45X7
45X6

I decent workout i never realised how easy trap deads were and there is no spinal bending.


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

A few PR's in there, nice work. I really hate isolation movements however. Seems like theres about half of those. I am into all the mass lifts, but its cool for someone who is simply trying to bodybuild.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> A few PR's in there, nice work. I really hate isolation movements however. Seems like theres about half of those. I am into all the mass lifts, but its cool for someone who is simply trying to bodybuild.



Im not trying to simply body build i was trying to give my legs a break from 4 days a week of lower body workouts. Ok well maybe i do do the bodybuilder stuff on deloads .


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2006)

Bodybuilder stuff can be fun now and then. I do it pretty often.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 28, 2006)

Goals-formyself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*get leaner
*bench more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*give my wokrouts a 100% effort
*get laid

todays workout-

CG bench
145X3 pr 5 pound increase from last week
145X3
145X3

power cleans-
125X2 pr 10 pound increase
125X2
125X2
125X1 worked on tech
125X1
125X1
125X1

chin ups
BwX2 

pull up two feet on a bench
X9 pr 2 more reps
X8
X7

Db rows
60X6 pr
60X4
60X4

rotator cuff 
20X3... i swear 20 was my 6-8 rm
20X2
20X2

A good workout i had some fun and am proud of the benching ,cleans, and the pullups.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2006)

Good stuff, congrats on the PRs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good stuff, congrats on the PRs.



Thanks fufu. Im thinking about posting some pics. You think i should im up 10 pounds?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 29, 2006)

Goals- formyself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*never give up
*get leaner
give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*Bench more than fufu
*get laid


todays workout-

Front squat
185X1
195X1
200X1
205X1 pr 5 pounds up

back squat wide stance
200X10 pr 5 pound increase
200X7
200X6.... god lol

deadlift
260X3 pr 5 pound increase
260X3
260X2

roll abs done diffrently than before
X6 pr
X5
X4

static BB holds
230X21 secs pr 5 pound increase
230X18
230X15

bulgarian squats
X5 pr 1 extra rep
X4

A good workout today i was very please and beat PR from last week by 5 pounds.


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

Good stuff, PR's looking solid. Good job especially on the 200x10 squat.


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

Glad to see those PR's in there. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*get stronger
*keep shoulder healthy
*get leaner
*stay happy an positive
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

todays workouts

bench cg
135X5 pr
145X2
150X2
150X3 pr barely made it

Seated rows
130X5
130x5
130X5

power cleans
95X2
110X5 pr easy
125X3
125X3pr

evening workout

CG bench 
125X7 pr
115X8..
115X7...

BB row pron
85x11 PR
85x10
85x9
85x8

WG pullups 2 feet on bench
X4 pr
X3

skull crushers
65X5
65X4

eccentric wg pullups
X6
X6

I got some shoulder pain again god %&*)$&. I hate this shit. I guess its another week off well at least this coincides with my 3 on 1 off week schedule. I don't get it I'm stretching the pushing muscles and am doing equal or more pulling per workout.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Again alot of PR's. Looking good. Best of luck with that shoulder. I know what you are going through. Best of luck and hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Again alot of PR's. Looking good. Best of luck with that shoulder. I know what you are going through. Best of luck and hope for a speedy recovery!



How would you go about it? Im iceing my shoulder rightnow. Stretching all the pushing muscle also.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Ice and heat, Ice and heat. I would take a week or 2 off. Be sure its 100% and then come back. I dont think you should be stretching at all. If you want to go and do all of that go to a doctor and start some physical therapy or something, leave that to the professionals.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

You probably got a point. I just wish it would go away I'll avoid the stretching this week and see how i feel.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah I wouldnt try and do ANYTHING to strenous. Theres no reason to.Give it a week or 2 to get better then ease yourself back into it. I used to have a slight pull in my shoulder for a while and it went away for good then the other shoulder decided it wanted to go to shit (maybe for compensating for the bad shoulder from before), so I figure it does nothing but hurt you in the long run if you dont stop and realize shoulders are very fragile and have to be super carefull with them. Matters fact most people dont even bench correctly, you may want to look into that....


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm assuming your talking about not flaring the elbows and not using a wide grip? I really think mine is snatch or t bar rowing related.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Well no. I am talking about the direction in which you push the bar up. You ought to lower the bar right above your upper abs and below your nipples and then push directly up, using your triceps and chest and alot less of your shoulders. By letting the bar go over your upper chest or over your face whenever your around lockout it very hard on your shoulders. Not to mention it shuldbe easier to push the bar straight up from your upper abs/lower chest and keep it in a straight line up. Compared to doing something like most people do. Did I lose you? I have read this several times off of the westside barbell site.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Not to mention I have always practiced that myself since I have had that shoulder injury. And havent had a problem since.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well no. I am talking about the direction in which you push the bar up. You ought to lower the bar right above your upper abs and below your nipples and then push directly up, using your triceps and chest and alot less of your shoulders. By letting the bar go over your upper chest or over your face whenever your around lockout it very hard on your shoulders. Not to mention it shuldbe easier to push the bar straight up from your upper abs/lower chest and keep it in a straight line up. Compared to doing something like most people do. Did I lose you? I have read this several times off of the westside barbell site.





No your making sense.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Not to mention I have always practiced that myself since I have had that shoulder injury. And havent had a problem since.



I just did a quick bench with the bar and it is right on the upper abs. Man i wish i knew what the problem is.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

And you are pushing directly up, and not bringing the bar at a resting position over your chin or so? Because the bar should stay in a straight up postion. Almost like it is on a smith machine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> And you are pushing directly up, and not bringing the bar at a resting position over your chin or so? Because the bar should stay in a straight up postion. Almost like it is on a smith machine.



Yep straight up.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Alrighty, well it is probably something else. Shoulder press has done me in a time or 2 also. But if you are doing t-bar rows with alot of jerking and things like that it could also mess with your shoulders to.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice workouts.

Your shoulder injury could likely be from the snatches like you mentioned. That is a really complex movement like P-Funk has said. I tried some with the bar, and I don't really have it down, I don't want to mess with it, not unless I have a coach. I might cool it with that, you want to be safe. Another idea could be an overuse problem from your 2 a day workouts. Just be careful, keep on icing it too and take some ibuprofin. I would think you could still keep with the pulling movements for now if they don't bother your shoulder. There have been some times in the past where I have to take a week off or so from upper body pushing stuff, or all together. I'm reminded of func's sig, "accept the fact that you must take 1 step back to take 2 steps forward", or something like that.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Fufu I agree with almost all you said. Ibuprofin is fine as long as you are not intended on lifting with it. Dont do anything if taking some kind of pain med simply because it can hide something that is there. And then you go on like nothing is wrong, just to find out that the med was hiding the pain and you went through it and cause greater damage. While I am sure Fu isnt talking about taking a pain med while lifting I want you to be aware.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Fufu I agree with almost all you said. Ibuprofin is fine as long as you are not intended on lifting with it. Dont do anything if taking some kind of pain med simply because it can hide something that is there. And then you go on like nothing is wrong, just to find out that the med was hiding the pain and you went through it and cause greater damage. While I am sure Fu isnt talking about taking a pain med while lifting I want you to be aware.



Right right, I agree with you on the masking the pain. That will only solve the symptom, not the underlying problem, you'd probably end up in worse shape after using a painkiller or something of that nature to workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't intend to use any pain killers it isn't that bad. I could(not that i would) train threw it. The most pain is felt when i do a front raise. All i know is i wont ever do t bar rows again. I think i might have torn my rotator cuff or at least pulled it. I'm off to ice it like you guys said and i will take a bot bath later today with some magnesium salt. Hot cold shower at the end. Taking glucosamine and chondrotin.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Well best luck with the shoulder, seems like they never completely heal!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well best luck with the shoulder, seems like they never completely heal!



Are you serious....shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm gonna post some pics up tomorrow. because I'm up like 10-12 pounds and the current ones make me look like the poster boy for albino Ethiopians.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah man I still have some slight pains in my shoulder now and then. But nothing serious. But be sure you are ready before going at it again. Its not worth getting hurt seriously.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

weight today-171.6

chest1-3
chest2-8
side-6
thigh-6
ham-7
calf-3.75
same body fat as last time
Me
bench 170...
squat box 270
dead lift sumo 300
chins 3

Pics are up in my gallery


----------



## fufu (Nov 5, 2006)

New pics? They say they are from sept 13th.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Lies no one listen to him 

I dont have enough space so i have to go and delete my current ones


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok i think i got them up now.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking good, man!

You should have a friend take a shot of your back for you. Twisting around ruins it.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

How much you say you weigh? 

Looking good buddy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Looking good, man!
> 
> You should have a friend take a shot of your back for you. Twisting around ruins it.



Thanks alot DOMS . I think i might have someone take my back pic tomorrow. I actually have lats now lol!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> How much you say you weigh?
> 
> Looking good buddy.



Thanks D. I'm 171.6 next goal is 175 then i may cut or keep bulking depending on Body fat%. It may sound weird but i think all of the 10 pounds i gained went to my thighs, lower back, and lats


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Good weight those 10lbs?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good weight those 10lbs?



Yep. I actually lost some fat.
Btw this is my cals for my diet

324g protein
180gfats
75g of carbs veggies,fruits, and nuts

calories-3218 gaining about 1 pound per week

carb meal on 5th day 
1and a half cup oats or 21oz of sweet potato if feeling hungry
1 medium apple or 1 serving of fruit
200g of veggies
3oz protein


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks like a fantastic game plan, nice work. I like this alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Looks like a fantastic game plan, nice work. I like this alot.



Yeah i found out a while back low carbs are best for me in fat loss or in muscle gain even mentally i feel better.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh and stick with that avatar, much nicer! Very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh and stick with that avatar, much nicer! Very easy on the eyes.



You got it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh and stick with that avatar, much nicer! Very easy on the eyes.



You got it. I may change it later to catwoman.


----------



## Double D (Nov 6, 2006)

Well as long as its a hot catwoman!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well as long as its a hot catwoman!



Ok ok but only for you D


----------



## Double D (Nov 7, 2006)

Stoppin in to say hey. No workouts posted huh? Alrighty have to check back in later.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha i couldnt stay off for more than 5 days.

Goals- for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder!
*get leaner
*benhc more than fufu
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and postive
*get laid


Todays workout-

sumo deadlift
255X1
275X1
295X1
305X1 pr 5 pounds i think i bet 310 was mine i just didnt wanna go to failure on a ME if that makes sense?

Close stance squats
185X10 pr no clue by how much
185X8
185X6 hard breathing on these but wide stance is easy?

static bb hold
240X21 secs pr 10 pounds i think
240X12

roll abs
X3 
X3
X3

step ups made sure i didnt jump off ground gonna lower  the load next time
35X3 cheat
25X2
25X3 pr

reverse hypers
10X4 
bwX8
bwX10
bwX10 pr


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

Goals for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*never give up
*get leaner
*dont fuck up shoulder
*bench more than fufu
*give myh workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-
power cleans
125X2
135X2 pr 10 pounds up
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X2
135X1

lunges
130X3 
130X3
130X3
130X3
140X3 pr 10 pounds up

calf raises
195X15 pr
195X13
195X13

A good slightly short workout but it was hard and i was very happy with my PRs.


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

I am very happy with your PR's as well. Good work there. So whenever you bench more then Fufu, is your goal going to be bench more than me? Haha.....Its a good person to shoot for however. Hes a very hard worker and his nutrition seems to be pretty good. Everytime I read your goals I like the get laid one. I think its every mans goal, but none post it. BTW nice solid lunges. And congrats on your PR's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am very happy with your PR's as well. Good work there. So whenever you bench more then Fufu, is your goal going to be bench more than me? Haha.....Its a good person to shoot for however. Hes a very hard worker and his nutrition seems to be pretty good. Everytime I read your goals I like the get laid one. I think its every mans goal, but none post it. BTW nice solid lunges. And congrats on your PR's.



Thanks D. I think you will end up being my next target. I should probably aim to squat more than fufu to  I dont know man my bench hasn't done much since i gained the 10 pounds I've gained 30 pounds on my squat and 50 on my dead lift my bench got 2.5 .... My power cleans are looking strong. I think my bench hasn't gone up because i stopped my speed work for it while speed box squatting didn't do much for me i feel that the o lifts are my lower body speed work and are much more effective. Did you ever get anything out of upper body speed work?


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I havent did to much of it. I think my big bench is contributed to all the rows I do. I do very heavy rows and I think it has everything to do with it. What does fu squat for a 1rm? My 1rm used to be fairly good, but I havent did those in so long. I dont have a squat rack at home so I dont do them heavy. I do speed squats, but thats it. My former 1rm for squats was 420. But thats was lon ago. I think like 3 or 4 years ago. I have always wanted to squat 450 with a 500 dead and a 350-400 bench. However right now my bench is my main focus. I want 405lbs! 4 Plates!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well I havent did to much of it. I think my big bench is contributed to all the rows I do. I do very heavy rows and I think it has everything to do with it. What does fu squat for a 1rm? My 1rm used to be fairly good, but I havent did those in so long. I dont have a squat rack at home so I dont do them heavy. I do speed squats, but thats it. My former 1rm for squats was 420. But thats was lon ago. I think like 3 or 4 years ago. I have always wanted to squat 450 with a 500 dead and a 350-400 bench. However right now my bench is my main focus. I want 405lbs! 4 Plates!



LOL i just want 2 plates. You know i will start a rowing speacilization. Maybe i'll start with 6-8 reps. with a 3 to 1 pull /push work ratio bench will be higher reps 8-10


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

The rowing I do is 2 times a week. 6-10 sets of DB rows a week and 6-10 sets of bent over laterals a week. I do worry about perfect form with my rows, the heavier weight I can hoist the bigger the bench imo. My bak normally doesnt grow with weights of 90-100lb DB's. Its simply to light. I have to absolutly kill myself with those 125lb DB rows. Do lots of tricep work as well. Normally 6-10 sets a week of that as well.  On my ME Bench day I like doing Close grip bench, but on mt DE bench day I like doing Close grip bench.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice power cleans. I have stopped doing cleans for the time being because I started to develop from over-use symptons in my knee.

I read up there asking what my 1RM for squat is, I will find out this weekend.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice power cleans. I have stopped doing cleans for the time being because I started to develop from over-use symptons in my knee.
> 
> I read up there asking what my 1RM for squat is, I will find out this weekend.



Thanks fufu and im sorry to hear about your knee. I bet you can squat alot.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals- for myself
> *get to 175
> *get stronger
> *dont fuck up shoulder!
> ...


hey...looks like Brutus and I have some similar goals!
Of course..I'd like to get DOWN to 175...er..maybe 185...


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd like to know as well Fufu. I got 370 yesterday. I bet you do more than that.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> I'd like to know as well Fufu. I got 370 yesterday. I bet you do more than that.



Eh, I doubt I could get 370 right now. According to a calc I can hit 380, but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey...looks like Brutus and I have some similar goals!
> Of course..I'd like to get DOWN to 175...er..maybe 185...



LOl yeah 185 is probably better.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Eh, I doubt I could get 370 right now. According to a calc I can hit 380, but I highly doubt that.



You dead lift like 400 something right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 9, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*get leaner
*give workouts a 100% effort
*nevr give up
*bench more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays pulling workout-
power Cleans
120X5 pr up 5 pounds
130X3 pr up 5 pounds
130X3

db row
60X6  
60X5 1 rep more than last times 2nd set.
60X4

seated rows
130X6
120X6
120X5
120X4

Wide grip pulldowns
80X10 pr i think
80X9
80X8

Db bench press
50X11 5 pound pr i think
50X9
50X6...

reverse flys
15X6 pr
10X10 pr 3 more reps
10X10

Today seemed like a very good workout i was pleased set some prs I'm very happy with the clean Pr's. My shoulder didn't give me any trouble. I think i will only DB bench for higher reps for a little while. My pull to push ratio is 5 to 1


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice progress you are making. Gj on the WG pulldowns, those are way harder to me than a close grip.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You dead lift like 400 something right?



last PR was 425, pretty confident I could hit 435-450 though.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Good strong workouts, constant improvements


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> last PR was 425, pretty confident I could hit 435-450 though.



You  know what this means now gotta post a vid


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice progress you are making. Gj on the WG pulldowns, those are way harder to me than a close grip.



Thanks fufu. Yeah on cg pulldowns i can do 110X10. Im also gonna be doing some more eccentric pullups and chinups from now on i would like to be able to do 5-7 normal ones by a month or two. Im gonna back specialize for a while.


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> You  know what this means now gotta post a vid



lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good strong workouts, constant improvements



Thanks D. I think your right on the rowing and back work Ive been neglecting my back strength wise and haven't been doing much lat work.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Great goals hehe, I need to do a few of those things myself.  

Good lookin workouts too!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Great goals hehe, I need to do a few of those things myself.
> 
> Good lookin workouts too!



Thank you Fatcat(i know you would'nt be talking about getting laid lol.)


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Thank you Fatcat(i know you would'nt be talking about getting laid lol.)


 
Nooooo not me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

weight-172.6 up one pound
chest1-3
chest2-8
side-6.543255785
thigh-6.5
calf-3.75
I gained one pound and some bodyfat. Shit happens.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 12, 2006)

Goals- for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder 
*get leaner
*NEVER GIVE UP
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat  more than fufu
*bench more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*get laid by a girl in a cat suit

Todays workout-

snatch
95X2
100X2pr messy
95X2
95X2 i really wasnt feeling these

speed CG bench
85X2
85X2
85X2
75X2
75X2
75X2 liked these alot

BB row sup
105X5
105X5 pr
105X4

1 handed neutral grip bb row( like a t bar)
35X6 pr
35X5
35X5
35X5
35X5 really liked these really!

chin ups 2 feet on bench 10 pounds in my lap
10X3 pr
10X3
10X4 really liked these also

eccentric chins stopped for 2 secounds near the bottem
10X6 pr
10X6
10X4 i liked these also

I had a amazing workout i was on i think it is because of my will and the powerdrive. I was worried at the begining the snatches seemed like i was gonna have a bad day but instead i kicked ass!  Fuck snatches(dont tell Funk)


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

I hate snatches as well. I dont do these to often, theres other things that do just as well. Just not one of my favorite lifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> I hate snatches as well. I dont do these to often, theres other things that do just as well. Just not one of my favorite lifts.



Good to see im not alone on the snatches. My shoulder is feeling well and the rowing heavy and alot is fun. I'll keep trying this. How long you think i should go till testing my 3 rep max on bench? 4 weeks?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> The first pick is at 122 just a comparision for you guys.
> Man today i felt a rip in my hams not like a big muscle tear but i felt the tearing that's how intense today was. man green tea before a workout really helps!
> Weight=145.4 super=2 chest=2 abdo=3
> Sleep=8-9 woke up before my alarm went off
> ...



It's amazing how far you can come in less then a years time. Going back through my journal was very rewarding. Seeing my 14-21 rep squats and deadlifts was funny to.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah give it 4 weeks or so. Keep with alot of back and tri work. I would be sure not to do less than 10 sets of rows a week and no less than 8 sets of tris a week. Keep in mind row yourself to death. Bent over laterls are very helpful as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah give it 4 weeks or so. Keep with alot of back and tri work. I would be sure not to do less than 10 sets of rows a week and no less than 8 sets of tris a week. Keep in mind row yourself to death. Bent over laterls are very helpful as well.



Well i just now have read this. My workout was 6 hours ago so ill try those settings next upper day.

Goal-for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*never give up
*get leaner
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% efforts
*Bench more than fufu
*get laid


todays workout-

Seated rows no body language
110X5 pr
110X5
110X5
110X5

Power cleans
135X3 pr 1 extra and i had some more left in me
135X3
135X3

Db bench hands neutral
55X5  maybe a pr
55X5
55X4

Db rows no body language
55X5
55X5
55X4

lat pulldowns wg
100X9
100X8
100X7

Face pulls
80X10 pr maybe
80X10 
80X9 i like these and will keep them in.

rotator cuff
15X10 pr last time it was like 6 reps
15X9
15X6...


I was very happy with this workout and everything clicked. I set some meaningfull Prs and it had some fun. I really am proud of the cleans and the Db rows.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2006)

80 new views in one day hmmm.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 15, 2006)

Dude your having fun or so it sounds,Keep on living and you've got it knocked!Good luck


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 15, 2006)

ffemt said:


> Dude your having fun or so it sounds,Keep on living and you've got it knocked!Good luck



I will keep on going. Thanks ffemt see you at 800.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice job. I like all of the pulling work! That bench will go up! Try and incorporate some Bent over laterals in there somewhere. Those rear delts and key for pushing. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

Good stuff. How do you like the neutral DB presses compared to a "regular" press.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice job. I like all of the pulling work! That bench will go up! Try and incorporate some Bent over laterals in there somewhere. Those rear delts and key for pushing. Other than that it looks great.



You got it D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good stuff. How do you like the neutral DB presses compared to a "regular" press.



I like them better. there seems to be less balancing and it is more triceps so I'm stronger on them.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> 80 new views in one day hmmm.



you are a popular fellaw.


Do you cleans before your rows.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

Goals -for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*don't fuck up shoulder
*get leaner
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Bench more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid

todays workout-

Wide stance squat
240X3 easy it is my 5rm now where it was my 4 rep last time so i'll call this PR
240X3
240X3 easy

DB lunges
65X4 PR 5 more pounds
65X3
65X3

Dragon flags http://www.naturalphysiques.com/images/fulllegraise.jpg
X4 PR1 more rep
X3
X2

Reverse hypers
5X4
5X10 PR feel like a weakling lol I do like this one alot
5X9

Db holds
65X cant remember the time
75X
75X

Abs trotter (ab machine sorta like a crunch but sitting up)
13X9 pr
13X8
13X6

This workout didn't stand out but the adding of 5 pounds on my squat really made me happy. I was ATG and out squatting the other guys today it felt great to do while they quarter squatted. All in all it was a kick ass lower day.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Good lookin lunges, you will be catching me in no time now.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are a popular fellaw.
> 
> 
> Do you cleans before your rows.



Hey what can i say lol . two bastards were using the olympic stations in my gym so i rowed till they left. Normally i will try and do them first. Gotta love those bouncey weights.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good lookin lunges, you will be catching me in no time now.....



I know! Soon i'll be deadlifting more than you bench! lol.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey what can i say lol . two bastards were using the olympic stations in my gym so i rowed till they left. Normally i will try and do them first. Gotta love those bouncey weights.



You have olympic stations?

 I don't.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> You have olympic stations?
> 
> I don't.



Cheer up you can still front squat and clean safely.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I know! Soon i'll be deadlifting more than you bench! lol.



Not if I can help it....


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

lawl


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Not if I can help it....



I'm not gonna have an accident am I?


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Why is Fufu coming around anytime soon. I hear he likes catwoman!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

Goals -for myself
8get to 175
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*get leaner
*squat more than fufu
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give myw orkouts a 100% effort
*deadlift more than D can bench 
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

todays workout-

Power cleans 2rm
145X1
145X1
145X1
145X1
145X1
135X1
135X1

chin ups 2 feet on bench
15X3 pr up 5 pounds from last week
15X3
15X3

1 handed bb rows
37.5X6 pr up 2.5 pounds from last week
37.5X6
35.7X4
35.7X4
35.7X4

bb rows pronatad
75X12
75X10
75X9
75X8

Beat here so i stopped. It was a average workout i was disapointed that i didnt have another amazing workout,but you know 3 amazing workouts in a row is plently and im happy for that. No pushing to beat but i had some planned. No rear flys i also wanted to do some. Next time i'll do 137.5 for 3 on the power cleans. I feel so hypocritical for saying "give my workouts a 100% effort" i always use 1-2 reps shy of failure.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Its always amazing for me to simply get to the gym let anown get an amazing workout in. Your next one will be great!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its always amazing for me to simply get to the gym let anown get an amazing workout in. Your next one will be great!



I think i will be getting a great one it will be with Squats and deads what im best at. Long arms dont seem to be very helpfull in cleans.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

I dont like cleans, but I am going to start doing them very soon. Basically as soon as I give up westside.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey D where do you live?


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Around Springfield Illinois. Why you hiring a hitman?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Around Springfield Illinois. Why you hiring a hitman?



 maybe


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Then you could deadlift my bench huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

Double D said:


> Then you could deadlift my bench huh?



Exactly. Your performance would be slightly hurt.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> You have olympic stations?
> 
> I don't.



I have trained in lots of gyms with no bumpers, no platform and shitty bars that don't spin at all.

The drive to push on makes the lifter, not the equipment.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*Get leaner
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*deadlift more than D can bench(closing in on you) 
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid

^^^its becoming a pain in the ass to type all that^^^

Todays workout-

sumo deadlift
285X1
295X1
305X1
310X1 pr
315X1 pr up 10 pounds from 2 weeks ago

wide stance squats
245X3 pr up 5 pounds in 1 week
245X2
245X2

1 leg left side squat
BwX4 pr no holding onto any objects for balance
bwX3
bwX3

reverse hypers
10X8 pr up 5 pounds
10X8
10X8
10X8
10X8

A pretty good workout for today nothing amazing ,but I'm proud of all of it especially the dead lifts and the 245X3 squat i remember when that was a hard 1rm on the box sumo stance. This is a vid of my power cleans it is with a 4-5Rm. 135 please don't mock my form or light weight. This is solely to get form critique from funk. Shit i had no clue i tend to go so far on my right leg damn groin injury.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

Well i guess i will have to use youtube how do you upload a vid?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

just put it on you tube.  I have a hard time doing it here too (I am a moron though).

good job on the DL PRs.

i will try and get some video clips of myself doing the o-lifts.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Gj on the deadlift. Hitting 3 plates(or 6, however you want to think about it) is a nice feeling. 

With youtube, you first need to sign up and make an account. Then click the "My account" link at the top right of the page. Next, look over to the left and you will see a box that says " My uploaded videos, favorite videos, playlists, then Upload New Video is below all that." After you upload it it can take a few minutes to actually load on the system.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> just put it on you tube.  I have a hard time doing it here too (I am a moron though).
> 
> good job on the DL PRs.
> 
> i will try and get some video clips of myself doing the o-lifts.



Thanks Funk. Yeah that would be cool to see you doing some snatches and cleans.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Gj on the deadlift. Hitting 3 plates(or 6, however you want to think about it) is a nice feeling.
> 
> With youtube, you first need to sign up and make an account. Then click the "My account" link at the top right of the page. Next, look over to the left and you will see a box that says " My uploaded videos, favorite videos, playlists, then Upload New Video is below all that." After you upload it it can take a few minutes to actually load on the system.



Thanks fufu your damn right it's a good feeling and you wanna know what a better feeling is? Squatting more than you We gotta have a  lower workout some time. Does your college allow visitors to use the gym?

Edit a 1003 posts reminds me of a deadlift world record


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

are you going to post your video?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm really trying. The you tube is asking me to send a confirmation email and i am. Then it asks me to again. Driving me crazy.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I'm really trying. The you tube is asking me to send a confirmation email and i am. Then it asks me to again. Driving me crazy.



you could try putfile.com


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok it's loading i got 3 vids. 1 from the side and 2 from the front.
I'll post the link when it's done.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yznnwO_WypA

Here it is be honest if it sucks it sucks I'll improve. 2 more vids coming.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yznnwO_WypA
> 
> Here it is be honest if it sucks it sucks I'll improve. 2 more vids coming.



Couple things:

1) that wasn't a power clean.  that was a full clean.  you squatted all the way down.  A power clean means that you are catching it in a quarter squat position.

2) put on some shoes so that you have stability.

3) you need to extend fully before you go under the bar.  You are trying to get under the weight before you use your hips completely.

4) stay tight!  You caught that with one side lower than the other.

5) shoot your elbows forward.  Leaving them down like that can be a problem if you catch one of them on your knee.  Remeber, elbows at/between 7 and 0 o'clock.

6) work from above the knee, in the hang position to learn how to extened complety and to learn what the second pull should feel like.  You are missing all the positions and it is throwing you off balance.

6) you move very quickly which is good.  with a little technique, you may be able to throw some nice weight on the bar.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

also, take time to set up.  you are just dropping down, grabing the bar and ripping it from the floor.  poor set up makes all of the other positions of the lift off.  get your hips down lower, your chest up and your shoulders out over the bar.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Couple things:
> 
> 1) that wasn't a power clean.  that was a full clean.  you squatted all the way down.  A power clean means that you are catching it in a quarter squat position.
> 
> ...



Damn lol I do have some work. It's taking 20-30 minutes for these videos to upload.


I'll post another and try and do the hang. Staying tight with some shoes and i'll work on extending my arms.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Good stuff, the main thing I noticed is that you didn't set up enough. Usually when I do cleans I take a good few seconds just holding the bar and preparing my mind. Looked really like though! I agree with P, with some good technique you can be putting up some nice weights.

Maybe I'll tape a clean and see what P-Funk has to say as well.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Thanks fufu your damn right it's a good feeling and you wanna know what a better feeling is? Squatting more than you We gotta have a  lower workout some time. Does your college allow visitors to use the gym?
> 
> Edit a 1003 posts reminds me of a deadlift world record



lawl, keep working on it. I think it will take some time though! Remembering, I'm improving too!

Yeah they do actually. lawl


----------



## P-funk (Nov 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Damn lol I do have some work. It's taking 20-30 minutes for these videos to upload.
> 
> 
> I'll post another and try and do the hang. Staying tight with some shoes and i'll work on extending my arms.



not extending your arms.  Extending your hips!

arms like ropes.  the only time they bend is when you shrug under the bar...shrug down!  don't try and pull the weight with your arms, you only decrease the amount of force your hips can exert on the bar.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

Fufu well my plan is to weigh more than you by 15 (200)pounds and get leaner. Im shorter than you and have my diet on point so i figure i can beat you it will just take time.
Well it is taking forever for some reason. i gtg but will post up the new vids when they are downloaded.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> not extending your arms.  Extending your hips!
> 
> arms like ropes.  the only time they bend is when you shrug under the bar...shrug down!  don't try and pull the weight with your arms, you only decrease the amount of force your hips can exert on the bar.



Oh. Ok i'll post some vids up soon and i'll work on extending my hips.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

lawl, you're really set on this!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, you're really set on this!



You bet ya. I need to get better and have considered Olympic lifting before.

Here's a side and another front from yesterday. I'm gonna start drilling my form and trying to extend my hips today and tomorrow then I'll post another vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smBhpBnR3ms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Dc0xKsR2Y


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Personally I never do these, but they do work well. I have seen many people have success with em.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> Personally I never do these, but they do work well. I have seen many people have success with em.



Really good for the traps and i would be a dirty lier if i didn't admit i would like  a better jump. Why don't you try them D?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*Get better at the clean
*get leaner
*never give up
*deadlift more then D can bench (CLOSE 315)
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*get laid


Stopped taking creatine 3 days ago. I've been pissing 8 times a day for like 2 minutes each. weight-173.4

todays workout-
clean
140X3 pr up 5 pounds
140X2
140X2
140X1

Db bench
55X6 pr 1 rep extra
55X5
55X5

Seated rows
90X10 
90X9
90X8

lat pull down WG
100X9
110X7
110X6


A average workout then again i didnt prep right. I was happy with the cleans and the lat pulldowns were ok. The bench was hard when it should've been easy. I guess im feeling alittle weaker withou my creatine. My joints seem alittle less lubed to guess the excess water helps my joints also.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2006)

were you working from the hang and working on your technique?

You shouldn't up the weight when you are working on technique, it will re-enfroce bad habits and they will be harder to break down the road...trust me!


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> were you working from the hang and working on your technique?
> 
> You shouldn't up the weight when you are working on technique, it will re-enfroce bad habits and they will be harder to break down the road...trust me!



No didn't really drill my technique (i have a weightlifting class at school and he gets pissed if we do anything different and take days off)but i have practiced with the bar for 2 days. What load should i use for tech 5-6 rep max for 1-2? I'm gonna start doing it only from the hang. Should i start doing anything else? Maybe like power shrugs. Is it hard to learn the snatch right? Should i only do tech work?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> No didn't really drill my technique (i have a weightlifting class at school and he gets pissed if we do anything different and take days off)but i have practiced with the bar for 2 days. What load should i use for tech 5-6 rep max for 1-2? I'm gonna start doing it only from the hang. Should i start doing anything else? Maybe like power shrugs. Is it hard to learn the snatch right? Should i only do tech work?



work on pulls from the floor.

work on cleans from the hang (above knee).

Weight should be abount 70% of 1RM, low reps (1-2) and several sets.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2006)

Hang clean
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3

I liked these they allow me to really jump. No arm use at all. I'm definitely gonna keep doing these. The form was good on all except the last. Funk when you say pulls do you mean light Dead lifts from the floor.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*get leaner
*squat more than fufu
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*deadlift more than D can bench
*Stay happy and positive
*bench more than fufu
*Get laid


todays workout

Hang clean
85X3
85X3
85X3
95X1
95X1
95X1
95X1
95X1 happy with these. Lots of extension and shrug very fast to. Im getting better

wide stance squats
245X3 felt the same as last time sucks

Wide stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
205X3 pr never done em before
205X2

close stance squats
190X9 up 5 pounds and one rep less this sucks
190X7
190X6

deadlifts
265X4 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
265X3
265X3 wow it left the floor pretty easy ok now im happy

reverse hypers
10X10 pr up 2 reps
10X10
10X9
10X9

decline situps
25X7 pr
25X6
25X5
25X5

This workout sucked on the squats i was very dissapointed. Then i got to the deadlifts and evrything clicked. All in all i feel happy with this workout. The hang cleans seem to be working. I also find doing power shrugs helps me on the clean.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

Pause squats are great, they help me alot. Nice workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Pause squats are great, they help me alot. Nice workout.



Thanks fufu. I thought this workout was gonna be shit ,but i turned it around at the dead lifts.

wanna see my post workout thanks giving meal?


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2006)

Sure, you already ate you big meal???


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> Sure, you already ate you big meal???



Yeah buddy!!! Eaten in this order on purpose

vitamin c 1000mg 
vitamin e 400mg
calcium

Turkey 7 oz
salad medium sized one raspberry vinegar salad dressing fat free sugar free
1 medium granny smith apple 5.5oz
10oz of sweet potato candied yams 
half of a normal sized pumpkin pie.
All sugar free

I actually had more in me for pie lol ,but i stopped so i was just satisfied. Needless to say this is my carbup meal lol.


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

Piss on that, I have to eat a ton on Thanksgiving. It only comes once a year and I did this up right, but hey kudos to ya. But hey theres only one way to get big, eat boy eat! Come on let er go once. Your killing me. Fuckin will power.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Piss on that, I have to eat a ton on Thanksgiving. It only comes once a year and I did this up right, but hey kudos to ya. But hey theres only one way to get big, eat boy eat! Come on let er go once. Your killing me. Fuckin will power.



Damn and i thought that was big! lol.


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2006)

lawl, half a pie and 10oz of sweet potato? That's alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, half a pie and 10oz of sweet potato? That's alot.



LOL that's what i was thinking ,but D makes me think not.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180 (i'll post some pics)
*get stronger
*get leaner
*dont fuck up shoulder
*Give workouts a 100% effort
*deadlift more than D can bench
*get better at the clean
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than fufu
*resist pumpkin pie left overs
*stay happy and positive
*Never give up
*get laid

todays workout-
hang clean more tech work no arm use at all
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3

power shrug
135X3
135X3
135X3

chin ups 2 feet on bench
20X3 pr up 5 pounds since last week
20X3
20X3

1 handed BB rows
40X6 pr up 2.5 pounds since last week
40X6
40X4
40X4
40X4

BB bench press (so long since i have done these)
115X11 pr
115X9
115X8

rotator cuff
15X5
15X4
15X4 i'll go lighter next time like 12 pounds for 12 or so

Im very pleased with this workout. The chinups and the cleans im most happy with. That said and done the BB row was a good improvement. kinda annoyed with the rotator cuff since i can remember doing 15X8.


----------



## Double D (Nov 24, 2006)

Good job on that PR on your bench. Nice good to see things going up! 

Oh and I cant even list all of the things I ate yesterday! What you ate was alot, but not alot alot. I felt like my stomach was going to bust all day! I ate like a beast! And slept for 12 hours last night to boot, oh along with a 2 hour nap yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good job on that PR on your bench. Nice good to see things going up!
> 
> Oh and I cant even list all of the things I ate yesterday! What you ate was alot, but not alot alot. I felt like my stomach was going to bust all day! I ate like a beast! And slept for 12 hours last night to boot, oh along with a 2 hour nap yesterday.



Thanks big D. My bench is doing ok... but it got it's ass kicked by me stopping my creatine so did my squat ,but not as bad. Dead lift is doing good... 

 "I ate like a beast!" you dip and bench like one to. You may wanna get shirted and compete D.

Here is the hang clean vid it took an hour to download! lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSiDdpqFFmk

I forgot to put shoes on ,but will start from now on. No arm use that i felt. Seemed pretty explosive. Worked on extending the hips.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

Todays weight-175.2
chest1-3.5
chest2-8
side-6
thigh-6
calf-4

little bit of bf added. I still look like a coat rack. Eventual goal is 221.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

Up 2.6 pounds in 2 weeks when i stopped taking creatine so i actually gained something like 3-4 pounds in two weeks. Bf is barely up so it's not fat. I'm trying a test booster and i think it's working. tribex gold. 2 weeks on it so far.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Thanks big D. My bench is doing ok... but it got it's ass kicked by me stopping my creatine so did my squat ,but not as bad. Dead lift is doing good...
> 
> "I ate like a beast!" you dip and bench like one to. You may wanna get shirted and compete D.
> 
> ...



Look straight ahead, not down.  Because you were looking down on the pulls, it seemed like you were a little rounded (though hard to tell from that angle.  next time, get the videos from the side).  Also, where is the shrug?  You need to violently shrug on the pull and explode up.  Don't wory about bending your arms on the pull, worry about turing the elbows out, and shruging hard.  You need better positioning from the start as your spine is not 'locked in'.  Also, on your catch, jump down! You are catching it with your torso back (putting lots of pressure on your spine) and not catching it in a safe, knee bent, squatted position.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 26, 2006)

I think you should have a supervisor if you want to do (semi) olympic lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> I think you should have a supervisor if you want to do (semi) olympic lifts.



yes, a coach is helpful.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Look straight ahead, not down.  Because you were looking down on the pulls, it seemed like you were a little rounded (though hard to tell from that angle.  next time, get the videos from the side).  Also, where is the shrug?  You need to violently shrug on the pull and explode up.  Don't wory about bending your arms on the pull, worry about turing the elbows out, and shruging hard.  You need better positioning from the start as your spine is not 'locked in'.  Also, on your catch, jump down! You are catching it with your torso back (putting lots of pressure on your spine) and not catching it in a safe, knee bent, squatted position.



I'll start working on that right now. I'll also get a side shot today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> I think you should have a supervisor if you want to do (semi) olympic lifts.



I've been trying to avoid that because i have little free time and i know it will cost money. I am still thinking about it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

Deload starting monday. Loading creatine today. Will start my cut when i reach 180. Goal is to lose 5 pounds of fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 26, 2006)

This is today's hang clean from the side. looked up. worked on trying to shrug up hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l59RtW7TB8w


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> This is today's hang clean from the side. looked up. worked on trying to shrug up hard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l59RtW7TB8w



getting better.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2006)

Yesterdays workout was a deload and the exercises are not worth mentioning all were like 5 reps shy of failure or more. Did some hang clean work. I can't wait till Monday i hate deloading.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 28, 2006)

P-funk said:


> getting better.



Thanks funk. Im gonna do some really light clean work tonight.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

No competeing for me for a long time. I have to be benching around 400 and squatting around 500 before I decide to compete. Doesnt seem like it is to far away though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> No competeing for me for a long time. I have to be benching around 400 and squatting around 500 before I decide to compete. Doesnt seem like it is to far away though.



Maybe one day we can do a competition together.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 1, 2006)

just banged the fuck out of my knee. iceing and sigh another week off .


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Another week off huh? That sucks, but just think you can be normal for a week, thats always nice! Just some positive thinking!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 2, 2006)

Double D said:


> Another week off huh? That sucks, but just think you can be normal for a week, thats always nice! Just some positive thinking!



True. Another plus is that my legs have never had so a long time off so maybe i'll get some extra super compensation.

I think i'll just do upper 3 times this week starting on Tuesday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

Goals -for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*dont fuck up shoulder
*get leaner
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Bench more than fufu
*Deadlift more than D can bench
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*get laid

todays workout

hang clean
105X3
105X3
105X3
105X3
105X3
very explosive good jump no arm use looked ahead and worked on the hip extension. Im still trying to get the jump under the bar and the hard shrug.

chin ups 2 feet on bench
25X3 pr up 5 pounds in 2 weeks
25X3
25X3 !

pullups 2 feet on bench
X11 pr 2 more reps then last time
X9
X8

1 handed bb row
42.5X6 pr up 2.5 pounds in 2 weeks
42.5X6
42.5X4
42.5X4 !

bb cg bench
125X9 up 2 reps from last time
125X7
125X5... oh well 

pec flysgosh:  you didnt read this) *brutus does jedi mind trick with hand*
17X7
17X7
17X8 pr


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

A very good workout it was amazing! I'm gonna switch the heavy 3 rep chin  out and do 10 rep chins. The benching was good and i now feel I'm a triceps bencher. Still working on tucking the elbows. I'm gonna go very slow with the benching and may not do much more this week.  The chins and pull ups kicked ass and the rowing felt easy. The pec assistance work  was good also.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice work on those pr's your impressing me! I love to see those.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

ps-love the avatar. Me so honry, me love you long time....sorry watched full metal jacket last night...haha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

They're even better in person! I'm gonna focus on my lats for a while. I really would like to do chins for reps and my lats almost seem to not exist.

LOL i always have the BEST avatars!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I never worry to much about the wing span, but more about the width of my back!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 3, 2006)

You now the one muscle i seem to have alot of trouble with is the upper traps. i have practically no upper traps.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Deadlifts have really helped me there over the years. Of course you do your share of those, so its not like you dont do them. I would think it maybe just genetics. I will tell you this since I have been on this program I am on now much thicker and much stronger! This is after about 3 months. Yes I eat eat eat, but my strength gains have really improved!


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

You are still pretty early in the game(I am too for that matter), but don't sweat it about the traps so much right now. You are still in the infancy of muscle development as far as weight training goes. I didn't have good traps for a while but eventually the become one of my stronger features. My point is, at this point it is hard to tell what you weaknesses and strengths are muscle wise. Just keep eating like double d said and keep training and you can find out what develops well and best of all you will be getting bigger all around too.

Some things that have worked well for me though for traps:
Romanian deadlifts(keeps a constant isometric contraction on the traps(compared to a regular deadlift where you set the weight down), and you can really load alot of weight)
DB or BB static holds, I prefer DB though(same thing as the RDL's, except it is harder to load as much weight, but you can keep the isometric contraction longer.)
rows (these work the traps great but concentrically and eccentrically)
deadlift ( like the RDL except you can't keep the isometric as continuous, however, you can load the most weight in this movement)

These are all things that can be easily put in a workout without thinking about specific "trap work". You can switch the trap work up quite alot without really thinking about it using these movements(well, static holds aren't really a movement, but you get the idea).


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 6, 2006)

fufu said:


> You are still pretty early in the game(I am too for that matter), but don't sweat it about the traps so much right now. You are still in the infancy of muscle development as far as weight training goes. I didn't have good traps for a while but eventually the become one of my stronger features. My point is, at this point it is hard to tell what you weaknesses and strengths are muscle wise. Just keep eating like double d said and keep training and you can find out what develops well and best of all you will be getting bigger all around too.
> 
> Some things that have worked well for me though for traps:
> Romanian deadlifts(keeps a constant isometric contraction on the traps(compared to a regular deadlift where you set the weight down), and you can really load alot of weight)
> ...



I'll try some RDL and I'm gonna start adding back in static holds. But hey At least i got a chest, adductor, and lower back lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2006)

goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get stronger
*dont get hurt
*get leaner
*squat more than fufu
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*bench more than fufu
*deadlift more than D can bench
*get laid

todays workout-
front squats close stance
155X8 pr
155X6
155X5

deadlift
270X4 pr up 5 pounds
270X3
270X3 tweaked back dont know why back wasnt  humped. Im gonna start doing 8 reps on these so i can get stronger. I havent dont 8 rep deadlifts in 2-3 months.
270X static hold

static plate holds
35+5 pinched together for 2 sets

trotter abs
160X11 pr by like 10-20 pounds
160X10
160X6

calf raises
220X14 pr by like 2-3 reps
220X10
220X8

A pretty good workout nothing amaizng ,but im still very happy with the progress on everything. WOuld've liked to do some reverse hypers ,but i just forgot lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sweet front squats there. Congrats on the PR's!


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2006)

Good shit on the PR's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Sweet front squats there. Congrats on the PR's!



Thanks Fatcat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 7, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good shit on the PR's.




Thanks fufu you best watch your back no front since were talking about squats.


----------



## Double D (Dec 7, 2006)

PR's PR's....nice for sure!!! I would start squatting for lower reps to improve that squat number. Go around 3-5. Unless that is if this is a rep day?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> PR's PR's....nice for sure!!! I would start squatting for lower reps to improve that squat number. Go around 3-5. Unless that is if this is a rep day?



I'm trying to do some close stance front squats to get bigger vastus medialis if you look at my pic mine are very small. I'm gonna start doing close stance sitting in the hole squats for 3 reps.

You know i really thought about it i mean I've really been thinking for weeks and weeks. I'm a bodybuilder who power lifts not the over way and not solely ether one. Back is so sore i controlled my dead lift for 1 rep ONE and i can barely sit up my traps also hurt like hell from static holds and dead lifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> PR's PR's....nice for sure!!! I would start squatting for lower reps to improve that squat number. Go around 3-5. Unless that is if this is a rep day?



I forgot to thank you D.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Your welcome.....you know you can add muscle just as well as a PL'er as you can a bodybuilder, but the difference is the muscle is denser.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Your welcome.....you know you can add muscle just as well as a PL'er as you can a bodybuilder, but the difference is the muscle is denser.



I mean nothing is like that feeling of a PR! When you powerlift you get them all week. D you should post a pic of your guns.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

I am trying to get the wife to buy me a web cam or a digital cam for xmas. But right now its between that and a power rack and the power rack is definitly in the lead.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am trying to get the wife to buy me a web cam or a digital cam for xmas. But right now its between that and a power rack and the power rack is definitly in the lead.



Get the power rack.

Goals-for myself
*get to 180 (179.5 today)
*get stronger
*dont get injured
*get leaner
*bench mor ethan fufu
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*deadlift more than D can bench
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays amazing workout everything clicked baby YEAH!

hang cleans really light
65X4
65X4
65X4
65X4
65X4
65X4
out of all of those 1 was perfect it felt so fast and smooth. 

pullups 2 feet on bench 
20X4 pr easy
25X4 pr easy
25X4 easy this is a 20 pound PR in like 3-4 weeks

chinups 2 feet on bench
15X10 pr same reps but 10 pounds more since 3-4 weeks
15X8
15X7

pec flys DB
19.5X9 pr up 1 rep and 2.5 pounds since last week
19.5X9
19.5X8 

BB  t-row 1 handed neutral grip with support < one hell of a name huh lol)
45X6 pr up 2.5 pounds in a week
45X6
45X4
45X4

rotator cuff
20X5 pr up 2 reps
20X4

Done it was amazing. I could do nothing wrong if i tried today everything was just right my motivation was so perfect. I'M sooo pleased with the chins and pull ups maybe ill be able to do some BW ones soon  .


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice I see your arms growing already, haha.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice I see your arms growing already, haha.



LOL


----------



## fufu (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice workout. Good to see you working on your form with the olympic lifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Nice workout. Good to see you working on your form with the olympic lifts.



I still remember that Chinese kid cleaning 250 pounds and realize damn i got a way to go.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*dont injury self
*get leaner
*squat more than fufu
*deadlift more than D can bench (close?)
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*improve clean tech
*bench more than fufu
*never give up
*get laid


todays workout-

sumo deadlift statically held them all for 5 sec
305X1
310X1
315X1
320X1
325X1 pr up 10 pounds in 2 weeks gonna do box squats next

Close stance hack squat elavted heels with 25 pound plates
95X7 
95X7
95X7
95X7 pr never done before man i felt it in my vastus medialis which are weak. Im doing these to make them bigger and to increase knee health.

Wide stance squat in hole for 3 sec
210X3 pr up 5 pounds in 1 week
210X3
210X3  felt like i could've had 4-5 ,but im gonna ride it out for 3 weeks then go to close stance 3 rep squats

RDL
255X6 pr 
255X3 
I was so beat by the time i got to these and i had to use a mixed grip. I can hold 275 with a normal grip so these should've been do able.

Reverse hypers - im in love 
12.5X11 pr
15X10 up 5 pounds in two weeks
15X10
15X10 like these alot and i felt like 25 X8-10 could've been mine.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

This looks like one of your strongest workouts to date! Good job. Nice deadlift PR, you could probably get 345 if you just went straight for it. HOw did your pull feel?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> This looks like one of your strongest workouts to date! Good job. Nice deadlift PR, you could probably get 345 if you just went straight for it. HOw did your pull feel?



Thanks fu ster. The deadlift felt hard i could get 330 next week ,but im just gonna do box squats for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 13, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 185
*never give up
*get stronger
*dont fuck up self
*get leaner
*Improve clean tech
*deadlift more than D can bench
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy an dpositive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-

Hang clean
120X5 pr
120X3 
135X3 pr it went up easy i was OMG   this practice is working.
I didnt wnat to go that heavy ,but my gym teacher was like do it or you get an F.

Bench CG elbows tucked 3 seconds on my chest in the hole
115X5 pr
115X4
115X5
(loving this technique.) 

V grip chinup
BwX2
BwX2
BwX2 pr i have done 3 chinups ,but that was when i was 165 im 180 now.

Pec flys DB plams internally rotated
20X9 pr up 3 pounds
20X7
20X8

BD row 
55X9 pr last time it was 6 lol

Pissed gym teacher cut my workout short made us do 30 pushups twice then do 30 curl ups and oblique work i was like WTF i could only do 15 because i was tired. Man that guy was pissed today. i WANTED TO WORK MY ROTATOR CUFF.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2006)

great job on the hang clean PR.  It is amazing what some technique work can do!


----------



## Double D (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey you havent deadlifted more than I bench yet. 2 Months ago I did 330. You got a little bit to go. Close though. However I may not be able to do 330 now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> great job on the hang clean PR.  It is amazing what some technique work can do!



Yeah i was really happy. I never would have imagined doing sub maximal 70% 1rm weights and nothing else could make me stronger lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 14, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey you havent deadlifted more than I bench yet. 2 Months ago I did 330. You got a little bit to go. Close though. However I may not be able to do 330 now?



watch ya back D  I can deadlift 330 i just choose not to. I'll be box squatting for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 15, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*stay happy and positive
*get cut 
*lose 10 pounds of fat
* maintain all of LBM
*Bench more than D
*squat more than Fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*get laid

todays workout

Wide stance squat 3 seconds in the hole
215X3 pr up 5 pounds in one week
215X3
215X2

trap deadlifts
280X3 pr up 5
260X5 up 5

leg curls
70X4 pr
70X3
70X3

neck extensions
25X12 pr up 5 pounds
25X11 

I didn't get to finish ,but it went OK ,but I'm not satisfied. The squats need to be switched up to close stance. I need to do 10 reps on squats and 6 reps for deads. I'm gonna box squat some big ass weight tomorrow. I smell a 30 pound pr! 

On a side note my day hasnt quite gone good with my sister i really pissed her off.


----------



## Double D (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn you sure are going for my bench alot lately!!! Your killing me with the pressure.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn you sure are going for my bench alot lately!!! Your killing me with the pressure.



I improve best when chaseing someones current weights.   You just happen to be the target!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm cutting starting today my caloric deficit will be 2240 a week. I plan to lose just fat and little to no muscle. Goal is to get to 170 with the same amount of muscle.

Circuit today all done with Olympic bar one after the next. so like 10 reps of cleans then 10 reps of squats.

3X10 power clean
3x10 close stance squat
3X10 BB row

10 second break at the end god that was hard. I plan on adding more sets and increasing the number of circuit sessions i do. I wont do any cardio.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought you were going for a ME box squat?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*dont lose any muscle
*get stronger
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid



todays workout-

hang clean
115X3 
115X3
115X3
115X3
115X3 next time i'll use 95 for 3 and concentrate on speed and tech

pullups two feet on a bench
30X4 pr up 5 pounds in a week
30X4
30X4

chins two feet on a bench
17.5X9 pr i think
17.5X8
17.5X8

CG bench
130X9 pr up 5 pounds in a week
130X7
130X6

rotator cuff
17.5X5
17.5X6
17.5X5 less weight but no body language used at all.

i was happy with todays workout. It went well and clicked. I probably went to heavy on the hang cleans and will lower it next time. I did attempt some BB rowing ,but i was'nt feeling it at all so i was like fuck that shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 16, 2006)

fufu said:


> I thought you were going for a ME box squat?



Tomorrow i will. I'm also gonna post some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Dec 16, 2006)

cg bench looking good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> cg bench looking good.



It's so cool i haven't done any heavy weights on bench and I've gained 10 pounds on it all from doing heavy back work.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep those close grip benches are going up, awesome! Where do you position your hands on those?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yep those close grip benches are going up, awesome! Where do you position your hands on those?



2 fingers on the middle smooth part and two on the rough part. Do they have a name?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Not that I am aware of. Thats about where I got mine, although mine is slighty more wide, probably 1 inch wider, that close really hurts my shoulders.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get leaner
*gain muscle
*get stronger
*never give up
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid






todays workout-


Close stance squat
195X10 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep and i felt like 12 could've been mine
195X9 1 more rep then last time
195X7

deadlifts
245X6 pr
245X5
245X5
I can deadlift 275X3 and 30 pounds less i can do 6?

Hack squat BB
115X6 pr up 10 pounds
115X6
115X5
115X4

BB holds
250X11 
250X20 pr
250X11 seconds


Very happy with this workout it went well and i felt satisfied with it. Alot of Prs. I set up for the box squat but just wasn't feeling it. In fact i didn't do any 3 reps on purpose I'm gonna deload soon.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Well those deads look to be more than I can bench. Good hard work paying off for sure. Nice indeedy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Not that I am aware of. Thats about where I got mine, although mine is slighty more wide, probably 1 inch wider, that close really hurts my shoulders.



Really? It feels good on my shoulders. Even If i go really close it only hurts my wrists. I'm working on the elbows and haven't flared them much and it is more triceps now. LOL more arm work all these chins rows and benching are working my arms.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh ya definitly it ought to be tearing those arms up. I sure have noticed a ridiculous increase in mass in my arms since probably September. I love it. Chest and back looking much fuller. 

Kinda odd that the shoulder hurts on close grip because it should be opposite, but its just not the case.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well those deads look to be more than I can bench. Good hard work paying off for sure. Nice indeedy!



LOL now i gotta beat the real thing*fuck*  all i got to go is 150 pounds.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I have faith that eventually you will get there. You work very hard and its not out of the question by no means. I have a feeling my bench maybe going down soon with this cut, but as long as it stays over 300 I am happy with that. I just want to look cut right now and I am so set on it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Just dont cut so agressively. A pound per week is plently maybe 2 if you have high bodyfat. I think you could actually get stronger if you go about it this way.




Btw im posting my pics in the gallery.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Awesome. I will check them out. As soon as I am done cutting I am going to get my hands on something and post some of my pics. There are alot of people wanting to see those.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Awesome. I will check them out. As soon as I am done cutting I am going to get my hands on something and post some of my pics. There are alot of people wanting to see those.





All you gotta do is post a pic of your arm and girls will throw their panties at you.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I am not seeing that. Women arent all about big muscles. They would rather have a guy who is lean and smaller. I dont know if it is intimidating to them or what, but honestly I dont care. I love to bodybuild and workout and nothing will change that. BTW did you check out the fight I got into last Friday night in my journal. Kinda funny actually.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

God D not another fight lol. 

Oh btw i know it looks like it but im not on roids  lol


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

You can see alot more wing span there. Nice work. The other 2 are kinda poor quality. Need more lighting. Nice work however.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> You can see alot more wing span there. Nice work. The other 2 are kinda poor quality. Need more lighting. Nice work however.



Thanks D!    My back is a strong point i need to improve the lats and traps. I'll try and get better ones of the front and legs.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Ya do that I would really like to see a front shot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Ya do that I would really like to see a front shot.



 just for you


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Ya I know it sounded really gay.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 17, 2006)

ok the pics are up.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Chest looks fuller and your legs are definitly getting some size on em.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

You're gaining good mass all around. Especially on the back.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Soon you'll look as good as the Fu'ster.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Soon you'll look as good as the Fu'ster.



Looks better all ready. The Fu-ster is getting fat.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

All those damned cups of ice cream. D'nuts (right here) is getting lean. Ya baby.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> All those damned cups of ice cream. D'nuts (right here) is getting lean. Ya baby.



I haven't eaten ice cream in over a month now actually. I'm considering a cut. Not sure though. I just don't feel right with this extra fat and I don't want to get used to it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

I know the feeling. I started mine about a week ago and I feel better already. Fuck all of this blubber on the belly, its gots to go.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> I know the feeling. I started mine about a week ago and I feel better already. Fuck all of this blubber on the belly, its gots to go.



I also like staying relatively light because it helps my bw:strength ratio to stay good.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I know, whenever I was 202 I benched 365 about 3 years ago. So whenever people say I am strong weighing 215 with a 330 bench I think they are crazy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know, whenever I was 202 I benched 365 about 3 years ago. So whenever people say I am strong weighing 215 with a 330 bench I think they are crazy.



My pushing numbers usually decrease with a cut, but my pulling increases. I'd be happy with a 455+ deadlift at 180. I'll be more careful this time though, cut slowly. Just need to lose 8 lbs in 5 weeks.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh ya definitly. Mine do as well. They say 1lb of fat is about the equivalent of a softball. Now add 8 of those all over your body. It sure is alot. 

You know I dont mind dropping weight kinda fast at first because its just my body adjusting, but after a week or so it ought to slow down.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Oh ya definitly. Mine do as well. They say 1lb of fat is about the equivalent of a softball. Now add 8 of those all over your body. It sure is alot.
> 
> You know I dont mind dropping weight kinda fast at first because its just my body adjusting, but after a week or so it ought to slow down.



Yeah at the beginning I can lose a few lbs very easily. My body likes to be at 180 naturally anyways. Water will account for a few lbs too since I will be lowering carbs(not going low carb though).


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Low carb is very hard, I always feel like I am starving myself. Besdies, oats always fill me up and its much easier not to feel hungry.


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Low carb is very hard, I always feel like I am starving myself. Besdies, oats always fill me up and its much easier not to feel hungry.



I need carbs a good amount of carbs! No questions asked!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2006)

fufu said:


> I haven't eaten ice cream in over a month now actually. I'm considering a cut. Not sure though. I just don't feel right with this extra fat and I don't want to get used to it.



You fat is like 8-10% bf


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah I know, whenever I was 202 I benched 365 about 3 years ago. So whenever people say I am strong weighing 215 with a 330 bench I think they are crazy.



That's a crazy bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

goals-for myself
*get to 170
*dont lose any muscle
*get stronger
*stay happy an dpositive
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fuski
*bench m0re than D
*get laid


todays workout-



hang clean
115X3
115X3
115X3
115X3
115X3

BB over head press
95X5
95X5
95X4 wow lol i need to do these now

Dips
bwX4 pr at new body weight
bwX3
bwX3

Db rows
60X10 cheating
60X5
60X5
60X5

pullups 2 feet on bench
25X7 pr
25X7
25X7

Rotator cuff
15X10 pr i think


I'm defiantly gonna do some more over head pressing. I think I'm in need of it. the last time i did these i could do 105X4 behind my neck.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

Just did these after i came home from school 

db over head press
33X10 pr
33X10
33X9


----------



## Double D (Dec 19, 2006)

Isnt anything wrong with cheating on some rows, but I would do the cheatin at the end to get the last few up.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> goals-for myself
> *get to 170
> *dont lose any muscle
> *get stronger
> ...


so...how many of these goals have you gotten checked off?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

Double D said:


> Isnt anything wrong with cheating on some rows, but I would do the cheatin at the end to get the last few up.



I try to mix it up but must admit on rows i use some body language so i just kept it to the minimum. I like to do both.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 19, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...how many of these goals have you gotten checked off?



well none so far besides the day by day goals like staying positive. I weigh 180 and the cut goal is to get down to 170.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170 
*gain muscle
*dont fuck up myself
*get better clean tech
*never give up
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-




Wide stance squats
245X3
250X3 Pr up 5 pounds
250X3

deadlifts
250X8 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps in 1 week !!!!!!!!!!!
250X6
250X5

hack squats machine
120X7 pr
120X7
120X7

leg curls
70X6 pr up 3 reps in 2 weeks
70X5
70X4
70X5

calf raises
233X10 pr i think
233X9
233X9


Very pleased with this workout especially the dead lifts and leg curls. My vastus medialis is getting stronger to so i can't complain.


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Look at those pr's you fuckin beast! Nice work. Soon your deads are going to be in the 400 range.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you have an orgasm after that awesome workout?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> Look at those pr's you fuckin beast! Nice work. Soon your deads are going to be in the 400 range.



Yeah budddy! Thanx D.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Did you have an orgasm after that awesome workout?



Yeah the guys gave me a strange look and stayed away from me for a couple of minutes.



You know I'm freakin cutting and have gained 1.6 pounds in 4 days. I stopped taking creatine 6 days ago....kinda cool!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 22, 2006)

Just used the 45 pound bar.

3X10 power cleans
3X10 close stance squats
3X10 bb rows
3X10 throwing up

That's some tuff shit. The good news is its not nearly as hard as it was the first time so i know my aerobic capacity is increasing. I'll add in 3X10 wide stance squats next time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

Yesterdays workout-

hang clean tech work light
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3  these felt good

pullups 2 feet on bench
35X4 pr up 5 pounds in 1 week
35X4
35X4

chinsups 2 feet on bench
20X9 pr up 2.5 pounds in a week
20X7
20X7

rotator cuff
18X8 pr up 1 rep in a week
18X8

Db over head press pron
40X7 pr
40X7
40X6
40X8
40X6

Db rows
60.5X6 pr up 1 rep and half a pound in 1 week
60.5X6
60.5X6
60.5X6

This was a very good workout. I'm feeling kinda stale on the chins and pull ups so i think I'll switch to heavy chins and lighter pull ups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm leaner than last week and weigh 1 pound more so hopefully this will keep up! pics up next week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get to 170
*gain muscle
*get stronger
*improve clean tech
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid.

todays workout-

Close stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
195X3 
195X3
195X4 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep in 5 days

deadlift
255X8 pr up 5 pounds in 5 days
255X6
255X6

close stance hack squat
125X7 pr up 5 pounds in 5 days
125X7
125X7
125X6

BB holds- grip was shit after holding the 255 deadlifts with an overhand grip
255X7 seconds
255X7 seconds

leg curls
100X5 pr
100X5
100X5
100X5

this was an amazing workout. Nothing could go wrong today. I was so empowered my destiny is mine. I'm so happy with it all and let me say i think i could have done the close stance squats with 200X3. Now I'm gonna take 3-5 days off completely then I'm gonna set some amazing PRs! Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 25, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get to 170
*get stronger
*gain muscle
*improve clean tech
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-


Hang clean- 6 rep max 
135X3 
135X3
135X3
135X3
135X3

chin ups 2 feet on bench
35X4 pr up like 10-15 pounds
35X4
35X4
35X4
35X4
35X4

over head press
95X7 pr up 2 reps in a week
95X6
95X7

1 handed BB row
47.5X6 pr up 2.5 
47.5X6
47.5X5
47.5X4

bench press CG
135X9 pr up 5 pounds
135X6...
135X4..... guess the over head pressing finished me

rotator cuff
18X8
18X9 pr up 1 rep.

All in all I'm pleased with this workout it wasn't like yesterday but it was damn good.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

PR's like crazy!!! Very impressive!!! Hope you had a good xmas!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> PR's like crazy!!! Very impressive!!! Hope you had a good xmas!



I did have a good one D. I also hope you had a good one.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2006)

what do you mean by chin ups 2 feet on bench?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what do you mean by chin ups 2 feet on bench?



I adjust the power rack so if i put 2 of my feet on a bench i can do a full rom chin up but with a lever so i can do 10 reps or 4-3 reps and slowly add weight.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Whats up? Hey where do you live?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats up? Hey where do you live?



Nothin much D. Just got done watching Not another teen movie lol its the shit. I live in Maryland.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn you fellas on that eastcoast. To bad you didnt live closer I would travel to do a workout or 2 with ya.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn you fellas on that eastcoast. To bad you didnt live closer I would travel to do a workout or 2 with ya.



Oh yeah? My dad goes to Chicago like once a month for work maybe i could work something out with him. We could hit a lower or upper or a push or pull day. What do you think?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 28, 2006)

Clean tech work
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3

felt pretty good and fast.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Its hard to tell with my scheledule sometimes. But it would be fun.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Clean tech work
65X4
65X4
65X3
65X4
65X4
65X4

Very fast and better than yesterdays. I think i o lift best in the early morning.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

how many times a week are you doing this?

what does your weekly training split look like?  You may be able to make this more effficient.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> how many times a week are you doing this?
> 
> what does your weekly training split look like?  You may be able to make this more effficient.



My split is an upper lower 4-5 days a week. I do clean tech work like 3-5 times a week. I'm actually starting the snatch with just the bar and or a broom.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> My split is an upper lower 4-5 days a week. I do clean tech work like 3-5 times a week. I'm actually starting the snatch with just the bar and or a broom.



oh, but the technique work is on those training days?  Or off days??


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

It depends on how i feel usually on the upper workout day clean work is 3-4 reps shy of failure. My tech work is on the off days mainly.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

oh


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*gain muscle
*get to 170
*get stronger
*improve olympic lift tech
*bench more than D
*never give up
*give my wokrouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

Close stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
205X3 pr up 10 pounds in 5 days!
205X3
205X3

deadlifts
260X8 pr up 5 pounds in 5 days
260X2 fucking grip
260X6
260X4

close stance hack squats
130X7 pr up 5 pounds in 5 days
130X7
130X7
130X6

leg curls
105X5 pr up 5 pounds in 5 days hard to walk
105X5
105X5
105X4

Chinups done when ever i felt like i could in between or before sets
X2
X2
X2
X1 hard

A tough workout but I'm very happy with it. I'M getting stronger really fast I'm in a 700-500 calorie deficit every day and I'm gaining weight fast .... I weigh 184 i started my cut at 180 2 weeks ago. I really think this test booster is working wonders. Gonna measure body fat on Sunday i think its lower than last week.


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job, PR's all over the place.

How are you gaining weight on a calorie deficit?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good job, PR's all over the place.
> 
> How are you gaining weight on a calorie deficit?



Thanks fufu! 

I have no clue but i like it lol. I'm taking a testosterone booster.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

nice PRs!


----------



## fufu (Dec 29, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Thanks fufu!
> 
> I have no clue but i like it lol. I'm taking a testosterone booster.



It can't really be a calorie deficit though...because there is no way to gain weight on a decifit. You cannot defy the laws of physics Brutus! *lighting strikes*


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> nice PRs!



Thanks Funk! It must be the 10 hours of sleep ive been getting all week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> It can't really be a calorie deficit though...because there is no way to gain weight on a decifit. You cannot defy the laws of physics Brutus! *lighting strikes*



*brutus looks around* what the fuck was that sound! 

I dont know man i was gaining 1 pound per week then i cut 600 or so calories 2 weeks ago. I haven't lost any weight just gained 4 pounds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

aerobic work
3X10 close stance squats
3X10 deadlifts
3X10 rows
3X21 crunches 

no rest at all pretty easy wow I'm surprised how fast my aerobic capacity is adjusting this quick. I feel alot healthier


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

hang snatch tech work
45X3
45X3
45X3
45X3
45X3


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

You are a PR machine. Whats your secret? And I am not fuckin with ya, I would like to know what you are doing here?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> You are a PR machine. Whats your secret? And I am not fuckin with ya, I would like to know what you are doing here?



Usually i warm up with BB curls in the squat rack supersetted with tricep kickbacks then i flex in the mirror looking swole bro. Now i get to the cheat curls and the smith machine really wide grip bench work for a 1 rep max. Then bro i do pulldowns behind the neck3 rep maxes for my biceps of course. then i do 40 pushups. Then i do upright rows for a 1 rep max. Then bro you gotta scream while doing forearm curls in the squat rack a good weight for this is about 10-30 pounds. After that i go and dont eat for 4 hours cause im following the warrior diet. Then i take my HMB, N oxcid, and eat pizza. I also try to avoid fish oil cause it has cholesterol.





LOL. Well this is what works for me right now. it may do nothing for you.
I follow the upper lower split for 3-4 weeks take one week off. I haven't done a ME in forever i don't need to right now. I try to never go to failure but it does happen sometimes. I drink BCAAs during my workout a total of 35 oz of water.
I think you can only have major improvements on 1- 2 lifts on a upper day or a lower day so a max of 4 for me. So i pick the 2-3 lifts i really want to improve during my 3 week cycle and make them 3X3-5. If i dont improve on them or i have to reach failure then i switch it up with some different form of that lift. The first week is medium intensity the 2nd week is medium the 3rd is hard. so usually i do

cleans 3-6X3-5 with a 5-7 rep max
bench 3x3 with a 5 rep max
rows 3-5X8
pullups 3-5X10
chins/some pulling movement/triceps work 3X8
Accessory(rotator cuff, laterals,pec flys,preacher curls,reverse curls.) 8-12 reps

The idea is not to do more than 25 sets at max and i usually do best with 15-20 sets. 1 hour workouts. 1-2 minutes rest. I also really believe in structural balance. If one lift sucks in comparison to the others then that is the lift u must improve. Like my bench went up by 20 pounds from me focusing on improving my back lifts and all i did for benching was 9-10 reps. Upper body tends to require more variety then lower body. I also tend to improve on lower body easier then upper body.
Heres what Poliquin says(i go by this in general) your lifts should be in relation to your bench CG (12-14 inches) 1 rep max
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459454

I realize my last workout doesn't follow those exact parameters but the vastus medialis and the hamstrings are usually fast twitch so i tend to lower the reps for them.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

I like this. I am going to give my DC variation a try and maybe go with something like this.

Oh and who suggested tearing up your back to improve your bench?  Huh huh, *nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I like this. I am going to give my DC variation a try and maybe go with something like this.
> 
> Oh and who suggested tearing up your back to improve your bench?  Huh huh, *nudge* *nudge*



I cant remember i think it was some guy who was 200+ with a huge bench


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> I like this. I am going to give my DC variation a try and maybe go with something like this.
> 
> Oh and who suggested tearing up your back to improve your bench?  Huh huh, *nudge* *nudge*



I cant remember i think it was some guy who was 200+,softball playing fiend with a huge bench


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds alot like me, but I think my suggestion to get my bench up was 20 sets of BB bench 4 days a week, combined with 3 days dedicated to triceps and another 3 to shoulders.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Sounds alot like me, but I think my suggestion to get my bench up was 20 sets of BB bench 4 days a week, combined with 3 days dedicated to triceps and another 3 to shoulders.



Bro no curls? how am i gonna get hyuge and swole?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats easy do calve raises and abs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats easy do calve raises and abs.



LOL. what about neck work and super slow 50 secs lifts?


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

yes those are key as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

and i should probably be eating 1500 calories a day from junk food at McDonald's to get bigger. I heard avoiding liquid and salting my food would help me get that chiseled look.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Believe it or not I heard this guy from the gym like 7 years ago talking about eating a jar of pb a day and getting cut. I knew he was full of shit then.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Believe it or not I heard this guy from the gym like 7 years ago talking about eating a jar of pb a day and getting cut. I knew he was full of shit then.



Actually Ive heard of that to! It could work but you would need protein powder and it would get bland real fast plus you would have to make sure you dont overeat on calories. But its so low carb you probably wouldn't get hungry.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah but this fella was talking about eating the entire jar, on every day.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah but this fella was talking about eating the entire jar, on every day.



LOL he must have a very fast metabolism. My peanut butter jar has 4810 calories in it lol.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn how did I know you were going to add up the pb in a jar?

Oh btw nice avatar yet again! Who is that?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Damn how did I know you were going to add up the pb in a jar?
> 
> Oh btw nice avatar yet again! Who is that?



Im anal about food lol.

I have no clue just picked the hottest girl i could find shes so perfect.

 heres some of my best D!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*gain muscle
*get to 170
*never give up
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*improve o lifts tech
*get laid



Todays workout-
chinups pick a number (9) on fat bar
X2
X1
X1
X2
X1
X1
X1

Db over head press palms facing each other
40.5X9 pr up 1 rep
40.5X8
40.5X7
40.5X8

Db rows
60.5X8 pr up 2 reps
60.5X7
60.5X7
60.5X6

Side laterals
15X11 pr
15X9
15X9

pec flys hand pronated
20X10 pr up 1 rep
20X10
20X9

This was a good workout with some nice PRs. I tried something new for the chin ups it was suggested by Funk. I'm trying to really work on my shoulders and make them bigger. Clean tech work will be later today. Pics will be up tomorrow. Hopefully i lost fat and gained muscle i think i look leaner.


----------



## fufu (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you ever take days off from tech work?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

fufu said:


> Do you ever take days off from tech work?



I do it 3-5 times a week. In tech work i seem to get the best results when I'm frequent with it and don't do a whole lot per session.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2006)

looks like a good workout.  If you are doing that shit on a fat bar, you are going to be dynamite on standard bar pull ups in a few weeks!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> looks like a good workout.  If you are doing that shit on a fat bar, you are going to be dynamite on standard bar pull ups in a few weeks!



Thanks Funk! It puzzled me at first why i couldn't get 3 then i realized it was a fat bar lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Clean tech work
65X3
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3

really explosive today gonna do the snatch work tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

hang Clean tech work
65X3
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3
75X3

really explosive today gonna do the snatch work tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Explain the tech part of these workouts?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Explain the tech part of these workouts?



Just working on doing it fast. I'm trying to get the shrug and hip extension right.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

New pics are up. I'm up like 4.6 pounds and slightly leaner than when i was 179.8 which is what i started the "cut" at. I just cut 400 calories a day and will what happens this week. Pics will be up in 2 weeks. I cut 17g of carbs from fruit which seems like a very small amount but since I'm only eating like 80-100g of carbs a day its alot. calories in diet and macro breakdown are.

273G of protein

150G of fat

80G of carbs ( 1 serving of fruit 15G of carbs)

Calories 2762

If i don't lose any fat I'm gonna have to start running DAMMIT! Carb up every 5 days. I want to get to 6-8% body fat I'm like 12%-15% so assuming worst case scenario I'm 15% and want to get to 6% i need to lose 18 pounds fuck lol. Well i dint wont to go lower then 170 but if i get there thats very close to 6% body fat. Fuck I'm gonna have to run.  What do you think my body fat is guys?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> New pics are up. I'm up like 4.6 pounds and slightly leaner than when i was 179.8 which is what i started the "cut" at. I just cut 400 calories a day and will what happens this week. Pics will be up in 2 weeks. I cut 17g of carbs from fruit which seems like a very small amount but since I'm only eating like 80-100g of carbs a day its alot. calories in diet and macro breakdown are.
> 
> 273G of protein
> 
> ...




Percentage would seems tough to tell in those pics.  You don't look bad though.  Maybe around 11 or 12%?

Fuck running.  Change your training.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Percentage would seems tough to tell in those pics.  You don't look bad though.  Maybe around 11 or 12%?
> 
> Fuck running.  Change your training.



Lol what do you suggest i do instead of running? Im doing circuits buts they dont seem to be doing alot.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Lol what do you suggest i do instead of running? Im doing circuits buts they dont seem to be doing alot.



non-competing supersets maybe.  What do yuor circuits looks like?  can you please post your whole routine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Mon-upper Olympic tech work    circuit
Tuesday-off
weds-lower         circuit
Thurs-off Olympic tech work
Fri-upper  Olympic tech work     circuit
sat-lower
sun-off Olympic tech work

Yeah i know its confusing it changes every week because of my school weight lifting class. The way i have it set up is 4-5 days a week of alternating upper/lower. 3 times a week of circuit training. 3-5 times a week of Olympic tech work.

A circuit for me is
Olympic bar=OB
OBX10  squats
OBX10 deadlifts
OBX10 rows / over head press
X21 crunches
No rest repeat 3 times. I've been adding on as my aerobic capacity has increased.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

what is the intensity you are using on those circuits though?   The tech work is so light that it could hardley be considered a "workout", in terms of fat loss that is.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm just using the olympic bar on the circuits.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> I'm just using the olympic bar on the circuits.



not much intensity there at all.  Do complexes and add some weight to the bar.

Maybe something like:

mon- upper
tues- lower
wed- off
thurs- total body
fri- off
sat- total body

on the upper and lower days, do heavier tension work (power snatch on upper and power clean on lower).  On the total body days, do more ciruit work (thurs. do a snatch complex; sat. do a clean complex and then finish with some other circuits).

complexes might look like this:

complete 6 reps for each exercise without setting the bar down:
snatch pull
power snatch
overhead squat
behind the neck jerk
back squat

do that 2-3x's.  Then move onto a circuit....something like:
1a) db squat and press
1b) supine row
1c) lunges
1d) planks

on sat.  do a clean complex.  again, 6 reps on each exercises without putting the bar down:
RDL
power clean
jerk (either power or split jerk)
front squat
bent over row
2-3 sets

then follow it up with a circuit:
1a) pull ups (or eccentric pull ups)
1b) push ups with rotation or spiderman push ups
1c) single leg RDL
1d) stability ball jack knifes
2-3 sets

On the tension days, you have a power exercise (an olympic lift), pick one exercise to do heavy tension work on, or some opposing superset.

so,

upper
1a) power snatch

2a) bench press- 3x5, 5x5, 4x6, whatever...

3a) DB incline bench press or overhead press
3b) seated cable row

4a) chin up

5a) scapular stabilizers and rotators

lower
1a) power clean and jerk

2b) back squat or front squat- 3x5, 5x5, 4x6, whatever you like....

3a) deadlift variation

4a) lunges or step ups or whatever single leg exercise you chose.


ofcourse, this is just an outline of shit thrown together.  You can arrange it anyway you want, or do whatever you want.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

A couple of questions.

Do you think its a good idea for me to do power cleans with my lack of good tech?
Why are power cleans on lower day and snatch on upper?
Snatch pull( power snatch but dont get it above my shoulders)?
What weight should i pick for the complexes?
On the circuits should i take a rest?
On the complexes do i take a rest?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> Do you think its a good idea for me to do power cleans with my lack of good tech?
> Why are power cleans on lower day and snatch on upper?
> ...



1) power cleans are easier to learn then full cleans are.  A power clean just means you are using a weight that you can pull up and catch in a quarter squat position.  You don't have to squat all the way under it into a full squat clean.

2) snatches on upper body day for (a) technique work and (b) it opens up the chest a little bit, stretches it, to get you ready for benching.

3) pulls are pulls...the bar does not go over your head.  You start from any position (hang above knee, hang below knee, or the floor) and you perform the pull all the way up to the shrug.  After the shrug, you stop the bar and then do another rep.

4) for complexes you have to pick the weight that you are able to use for the given reps on all exercises.  So, you have to judge which of those exercises is your weakest and chose the load according to that.

5) I wouldn't rest between exercises on the circuit, but at the end of it, give yourself 60sec before going back at it again.

6) no rest between exercises on the complexes....but, you rest after the last exercise.  60-90sec is good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok I'll try this but i may not get it perfect for 1 day of the week since i have that weight lifting class.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok I'll try this but i may not get it perfect for 1 day of the week since i have that weight lifting class.



start looking at your diet also.

are you eating to many calories?  the wrong foods?  etc...


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Na diets spot on. All I'm trying to deal with is the calories. Don't wanna cut them to fast so I'm gonna cut calories every week till I'm losing a pound per week.
Hey funk when doing a overhead squat is it OK if my heels elevate so i can get ATG. For some reason i need to do this on the over head squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Todays Olympic tech work

hang clean and split jerk
45X4 perfect
45X4
45X4
55X3
55X3
55X3 really good technique on these (for me lol). The split jerk was fucking fast! I'll record this next time. It was a nice day to go outside so i went outside.

hang snatch
45X3 getting there it was kinda shitty technique but this is to be expected since i haven't been practicing these. I kinda used my arms on this one.
45X3
45X3
55X3
55X3
55X3


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

^^ I really cant comment on any of these since I never do them. But I know they are tough since I did them years ago for football.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

Brutus_G said:


> Na diets spot on. All I'm trying to deal with is the calories. Don't wanna cut them to fast so I'm gonna cut calories every week till I'm losing a pound per week.
> Hey funk when doing a overhead squat is it OK if my heels elevate so i can get ATG. For some reason i need to do this on the over head squats.



it is never a good idea to let your heel come off the ground when squatting.  it means you are tight (probably in the soleus).

The hard part about the lifts is that you need to have a very upright posture to perform them in a full ROM.  That is why olympic lifting shoes have a slightly elevated heel.  They allow you to keep that positive back angle, where as powerlifters typically have a little more of a forward lean.

You should be able to make a parallel squat in regular shoes with out the heel coming off the floor (even an overhead squat).  If you can't, work on your flexibility and mobility until you can.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> ^^ I really cant comment on any of these since I never do them. But I know they are tough since I did them years ago for football.



Thats cool How much could you clean D? What was your position?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2006)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get to 7% bodyfat
*get stronger
*gain muscle
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*Improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid


tonights workout-

Hang clean 
115X3
115X3
115X3 crap cut them here. It was to late in the day for me to do good.

close stance squats
205X9 pr up 15 pounds
205X7
205X6

deadlifts
285X4 pr up 10 pounds and 1 rep
285X3
285X2 grip slipped 

Leg curls
110X5 pr up 5 pounds in 2 days
110X5
110X5
110X5

hack squats
135X7 pr up 5 pounds in 2 days
135X6
135X6
135X6

I was satisfied with this workout but even though i set some amazing PRs it was way to hard and i felt kinda run down. I'm gonna have to switch the close stance squats up. I hate working out late anything past noon and i suck. I may have to deload again or maybe its the lower calories.


----------



## fufu (Dec 31, 2006)

Squats looking good.


----------



## Double D (Dec 31, 2006)

I am not sure what I could clean. I know I was OH pressing 175 the other day and it was easy to clean. I dont know if I was to try and get one it would be a little over 200 probably. I honestly dont remember what I did in high school, it was 7 or 8 years ago. Damn I am getting old! I played outside linebacker and played some fullback and end.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Squats looking good.



Thanks Fufu! Did you have a good New Year?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not sure what I could clean. I know I was OH pressing 175 the other day and it was easy to clean. I dont know if I was to try and get one it would be a little over 200 probably. I honestly dont remember what I did in high school, it was 7 or 8 years ago. Damn I am getting old! I played outside linebacker and played some fullback and end.



You must be ancient!


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thanks Fufu! Did you have a good New Year?



Not really.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 1, 2007)

Sry to hear that fufu. So what happened?


----------



## fufu (Jan 1, 2007)

Nothing happened, lol. That's the thing.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I am with Fu on this one. New years was boring. I did nothing, couldnt break the old cut yet.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nothing happened, lol. That's the thing.



No hot girl chasing? Just go to the pool in a speedo and those thighs of beauty will attract the babes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I am with Fu on this one. New years was boring. I did nothing, couldnt break the old cut yet.



I'm cutting with you!  Lets be cut brothers. my cals at 2650 this seems to be my ideal cal range. We'll be so shredded the girls will get cut.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 2, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get leaner
*gain more muscle
*improve Olympic lift technique
*squat more than fuski
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-


Hang Snatch   
45X4
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3

Over head squat ATG heels stayed on ground
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3

Chinups pick a number (10)
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2 Pr i got 12 never reaching failure and i felt like 4 was attainable! last week i think i got 7-8.

Bench Normal grip
155X3 pr up 5 pounds
155X3
155X3 first time heavy on my shoulder in a while no pain!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DB rows
65X6 pr
65X5
65X5

DB OHP
35X11
35X9
35X8 ..... 

Heres where it gets gay    
DB flys
20X12 pr up 2 reps in a week
20X11
20X10 

Shrugs
65X10 pr
65X10
65X11

Very very good workout so pleased with the chins, over head squats,and the benching. I'm gonna go heavy on the benching for 3 weeks then go heavy on my back for 3 just a constant rotation to keep em equal. This way i wont fuck my shoulder up again. My heels stayed on the ground with the overhead squat i was pleased. I thought this workout was gonna be a deload but something clicked and i was like fuck it if i feel overtrained on the snatch or chins I'll stop. I didn't stop lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 3, 2007)

PAN chin ups fat bar(13)
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2
X1
X1
X1
PR 1 more rep than last time. Last time was done on a normal bar. Its kinda cool to see how strong im getting at chinups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get leaner
*never give up
*get stronger
*gain muscle
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*never give up
*improve Olympic lift technique
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-


Front squat close stance
155X9 pr maybe 10-20 pounds
155X9
155X8

deadlifts
290X5 PR!!! up 5 pounds and 1 rep in 3 days OMG i had 7 in me lol spine hurt since I'm getting strength changes so fast I'm gonna go higher reps next time.
290X3 very poor endurance once a pr is set
290X3

hack squats close stance
135X10 pr 1 rep more

Thats it we had to leave the gym. I'M gonna do the full body now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

I take back doing the full body this migraine is killing me I'll do it tomorrow. I think im a training whore as long as a switch up what im doing i'll do great but i cant do something for to long.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

nice job on the PR!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks funk i just wish i could have had more time i was really on this morning like i couldn't fuck anything up.


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome PR's. You'll be hitting 315x5 soon on the deadlift

Front squats are tough at high reps too.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Awesome PR's. You'll be hitting 315x5 soon on the deadlift
> 
> Front squats are tough at high reps too.



I cant wait till i can get 315X5. Thanks fufu! The front squats were killing my right wrist but i was like if fufu does these for high reps i gotta to. Hey fufu we so gotta hit up a lower workout some time i mean it may be annoying to take and add 90 pounds to the bar each time we switch but i think it would work. Whats your 1 rep on deads?


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

1 RM PR is 435 but im confident for atleast 445-455 currently. I'm actually going to devote my next two lower strength days to deadlifts rather than back squats.

I'm up for a workout sesh but I'm not sure when I'll be in Maryland lol.

I should do a IM workout road trip and train with you, Sean, Cowpimp, Bigdyl, P-Funk, double D. lawl I'd have to cross the border to train with Bakerboy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1 RM PR is 435 but im confident for atleast 445-455 currently. I'm actually going to devote my next two lower strength days to deadlifts rather than back squats.
> 
> I'm up for a workout sesh but I'm not sure when I'll be in Maryland lol.
> 
> I should do a IM workout road trip and train with you, Sean, Cowpimp, Bigdyl, P-Funk, double D. lawl I'd have to cross the border to train with Bakerboy.



I got plenty of food and a power rack Id like to do a road trip also. Yo fufu we could go to florida on spring break and hit up a workout and have some fun(in a none homo way )


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, Florida would be awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> 1 RM PR is 435 but im confident for atleast 445-455 currently. I'm actually going to devote my next two lower strength days to deadlifts rather than back squats.
> 
> I'm up for a workout sesh but I'm not sure when I'll be in Maryland lol.
> 
> I should do a IM workout road trip and train with you, Sean, Cowpimp, Bigdyl, P-Funk, double D. lawl I'd have to cross the border to train with Bakerboy.



where does bakerboy live?


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Le Canada.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Road trip to Illinois huh? Though we would have a stellar workout, the party that proceeds would be spectacular!


----------



## fufu (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, alot about the post-workout shenanagins.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Never fails. Hell I am taking a vacation day this Saturday to have a night out on the town with my buddy. Now this is the best guy to party with. His catch phrase is, "Can I have a Keytone and some tounge?".


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Road trip to Illinois huh? Though we would have a stellar workout, the party that proceeds would be spectacular!



You know IM should have some kinda gathering or get together for everyone to meet each other.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

Party at Brutus's house!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Party at Brutus's house!



LOL hey wait now  why not at fufu's dorm room? That could fit a good 12 people.


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)

lawl, you are overestimating the size of dorms. It could only fit 5 or 6 comfortabley at most.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, you are overestimating the size of dorms. It could only fit 5 or 6 comfortabley at most.



Maybe i want it to be close


----------



## fufu (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to live in dorm rooms and at one time we had over 50 people in there. It was a crazy party for a room of that size!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I used to live in dorm rooms and at one time we had over 50 people in there. It was a crazy party for a room of that size!



Damn did the floor break?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2007)

fufu said:


>



You know you like that


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2007)

Goals-f or myself
*get leaner
*get to 170
*gain muscle
*get stronger
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts tech
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and psoitive
*get laid


todays workout-

Clean complex done with 75 pounds the limitation is on the overhead squat
hang clean X6
overhead squatX6
Clean pullX6
split jerkX6
1 min rest at the end then repeat 3 times.

WS Squats 3 sec in the hole
225X3 pr up 10 pounds
225X3
225X2 kinda hard
deadlifts snatch grip 1 inch defecit
205X4 grip gave with a mixed grip
205X6 hook grip
205X3 
supersetted with 1 min rest at the completion of the two sets.

Hack squat
140X7 pr up 5 pounds
140X5
140X4
Bench press
135X10 pr up 1 rep
135X5
135X4
Laterals
15X12 pr up 1 rep
15X11
15X10
supersetted with 1 min rest at the completion of the two sets.

That was my first full body workout. My endurance was bad as usual and i didn't like how i was getting weak ,but to be fair I'll give it 3 more trys. I did like the clean complex and it was very fun if slightly taxing. I did set some Prs and i did burn a good amount of calories so I'm pleased with that like i said I'll play it by ear.


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats on the 135x10 on the bench.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the 135x10 on the bench.



Yeah but the real question is can i get 10X135?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2007)

I just went rock climbing for an hour and 15 minutes and let me say that was amazing. IT rocked ( hah i made a pun ) MY forearms are so weak right now i have trouble griping anything. Im definetly gonna do that again next sunday.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2007)

Rock climbing is ftw, I love it. I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Rock climbing is ftw, I love it. I haven't done it in a while.



I wont be able to do something for atleast a week .


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 170
*get to 6% bf
*gain muscle
*get stronger
*improve olympic lift tech
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu\
*bench more than D
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-



hang clean
140X3pr up 5 pounds
125X5 pr
kinda sucked my grip was so weak i couldnt transfer force.

Bench
155X3 pr up 5 pounds in a week
145X5
145X4 decent

Chins
X3
X2
X3
X2
X1 grip this wouldve been an easy PR except my grip gave

DB rows used straps
65X7 pr up 1 rep in a week
65X7
65X6

At the very most this was an average workout but im not mad shit happens. I think i couldve have gotten 16 chins except my grip was protesting and gave out. Rock climbing is the single most effective way to get a stronger grip.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2007)

are you using a hook grip on the olympic lifts?  If you aren't, then start!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> are you using a hook grip on the olympic lifts?  If you aren't, then start!



Ok i'll start today. Why is it important?


----------



## Double D (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice workouts B, looks good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workouts B, looks good.



Thanks D my grip is getting better ,but its still super sore lets hope i can hold 300 for 5 on the deads tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok i'll start today. Why is it important?



a) it gives you a stronger grip to hold heavier weight.

b) it gives you a more stable grip when moving exposively to ensure that the bar doesn't slip out of your hands

c) it locks in the grip and helps prevent you from pulling with your arms.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> a) it gives you a stronger grip to hold heavier weight.
> 
> b) it gives you a more stable grip when moving exposively to ensure that the bar doesn't slip out of your hands
> 
> c) it locks in the grip and helps prevent you from pulling with your arms.



Ok then tomorrow on the deads i'll do it and i'll start it with the o lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok then tomorrow on the deads i'll do it and i'll start it with the o lifts.



to warm up for your deadlifts, start with light weight and power clean up in weight, then add some weight and do a few sets of clean pulls, adding weight each set, and then when you are done with that, you should be at your first set for DLs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get leaner
*get stronger
*gain more muscle
*improve olympic lifts technique
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get bigger traps(mine look like an old lady's)
*get bigger shoulder
*stay happy and positive
*never ever give up
*get laid

todays workout-


Squats
255X3

Squats 3 seconds in the hole
230X3 pr up 5 pounds in a week
230X3

leg press
410X5 pr
430X3 pr 

deadlifts tried hook but ended up using a mixed hook grip is that makes sense.
300X5 pr up 5 pounds in a week
300X3
300X3

I didint wnat to do all this low rep shit for i feel that it causes stagnation if you go 3 rep heavy on everything ,but u had to do for my class. This workout was good the deads and the 3SIHS rocked. The leg press felt like my spine was getting crushed hate that damn machine.


----------



## fufu (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats on the PR. 230 pause squats are no joke.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the PR. 230 pause squats are no joke.



Yeah it was like....i got 2 plates on.....i have 2 plates on!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 10, 2007)

This is my second workout today i was feeling explosive so here it is.

Hang snatch
85X3 pr up 10 pounds
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
85X3
Very good technique this time the jump was perfect. I'm really starting to like the snatch.

Push jerks
115X3 
115X2
115X2
I wasn't feeling these actually i take that back my wrist was feeling them. It really hurt my wrist. I may stop these.

Hang clean
140X3
140X3
140X3
140X2
Felt ok but not super tech was not that amazing I'm gonna go light tomorrow and do some technique work with 95 from the hang.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

Well Brutus we have something in common we are both liking the snatch.....hahaha.

Nice workouts. Those numbers are jumping on everything. Very impressive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well Brutus we have something in common we are both liking the snatch.....hahaha.
> 
> Nice workouts. Those numbers are jumping on everything. Very impressive.



Thxks D my traps are sore as a mother.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 12, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*get stronger
*get bigger shoulders and traps
*gain muscle
*never ever give up
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*improve my Olympic lift technique
*get laid


todays workout- two separate workouts
Bench CG
145X5 pr up 5 pounds in a week
145X4
145X4

Chins pick a number(16)
X3
X2
X3
X2
X2
X2
X1
X2 pr

Workout number 2
Hang Snatch- 
90X3 pr up 5 pounds in a week
90X3
90X3
90X3
90X3
Tech was OK but i need to work on this some more.

BB OHP
95X8 pr up 3 reps
95X7
95X6
95X5 ? i didn't ever reach failure

DB rows
68X7 pr up 2 pounds and a rep i think
68X7
68X7
68X7 

Peck flys
25X11 pr up 2.5 pounds
25X5 weight fell off
25X10
25X9

Laterals
18X7
18X7

This was a good workout i felt everything click. The chins and snatches I'm especially pleased with.


----------



## fufu (Jan 12, 2007)

good job.


----------



## Double D (Jan 13, 2007)

Are those weighted chins?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job.



Thanks fufu. My week off is starting tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2007)

mine is too, lawl.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Are those weighted chins?



Na not that strong yet but as soon as i can get 6 i'll weight em,


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 14, 2007)

New pics up this is week 4 of my cut.
weight is 182.8 down 1.2 pounds in 2 weeks.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I see some progress. You happy thus far?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I see some progress. You happy thus far?



I wont be happy till i see abs then I'll want to get to 200 then cut then get up to a lean 200 6-8% bf. I'll maintain that of maybe go for 214 but no more. My goals when i reach whatever i decide is my ideal weight will be to just get really strong and get better at the o lifts. I wanna do a power lifting comp and a o lift comp sometime.

Oh btw im deloading this week.


----------



## Double D (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont think anyone will ever be happy. I am at 220 or so give or take and I can say I will never be happy! I want to get strong as possible! And I got a long way to go!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

I went rock climbing today for an hour and 20 mins. That shit is so fun the only downside is being able to do chins/pullups does'nt help alot rock climbing is all about grip ,flexibility, and technique. I also ripped a callous off my hand (the 2nd one from rock climbing)


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 15, 2007)

You know D i really got to work on my traps. I hit em 4 times a week and they seem to always be sore but they are not getting bigger. I've also hit em once a week and they didn't get bigger.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I normally do NO shurgs, but rather heavy deads and SLDL, and they seem to come along nicely. I had the same problem as you a few years back, my traps werent big enough for the rest of my body. But in the past few years they have decided to take off, I dont get it. Try some farmer walks.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I normally do NO shurgs, but rather heavy deads and SLDL, and they seem to come along nicely. I had the same problem as you a few years back, my traps werent big enough for the rest of my body. But in the past few years they have decided to take off, I dont get it. Try some farmer walks.



Farmers walks. You really think theyll work?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Yesterday tech work

hang clean
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
65X3
worked on speed,shrug,and the jump


todays tech work

hang clean
barX3
65X3
95X3
95X3
95x3
95X3
worked on getting under and catching it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

You know they might. Heavy deads always work for me, but obviously you do those, so who knows.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

im subscribed


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know they might. Heavy deads always work for me, but obviously you do those, so who knows.



Well I'll try em D i need to work on my grip strength anyway and if they work I'll bake you a sugar free,low carb,high fiber, low glycemic, high protein cake!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> im subscribed



Cool to have you on board. I'm deloading right now ,but I'll be done by Friday.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Cool to have you on board. I'm deloading right now ,but I'll be done by Friday.


oh ok...

what program are u on and what are ur stats atm (lift + physique)? sorry, but im a lazy fat ass


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> oh ok...
> 
> what program are u on and what are ur stats atm (lift + physique)? sorry, but im a lazy fat ass



I have some recent pics up in my gallery with me at 182. 

lifts are
Bench 180 Yeah i know it sucks
squat 270
deadlift 345 sumo
chinups 4
hang clean 140X3

Program is upper/lower westside type without the 1rep maxes.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

ur stats and mine are the same:

Bench: 185
Squat: 315
Deadlft: 365


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

That's pretty cool. Thats a nice squat you got is it conventional?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Bench 180 Yeah i know it sucks


 
No, this doesn't suck. Benching your own bodyweight is a great accomplishment!  

Hell, I only Bench .8 times my bodyweight.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2007)

You have to think of the whole. What good is a 300lb bench press if you can't deadlift 250? Your numbers are good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Farmers walks. You really think theyll work?


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You have to think of the whole. What good is a 300lb bench press if you can't deadlift 250? Your numbers are good.



True story.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No, this doesn't suck. Benching your own bodyweight is a great accomplishment!
> 
> Hell, I only Bench .8 times my bodyweight.



Thxks DOMS i guess I'm just never satisfied.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You have to think of the whole. What good is a 300lb bench press if you can't deadlift 250? Your numbers are good.



This is true.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with the above comments- your numbers are very respectable. You are putting in the hard work, training smart, from what I can tell it's paying off. Look at where you started to where you are now- that's got to make you


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I agree with the above comments- your numbers are very respectable. You are putting in the hard work, training smart, from what I can tell it's paying off. Look at where you started to where you are now- that's got to make you


No joke.  Less than a year ago, he weighed 140 (as of March). That's a gain of 40 pounds in one year.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I agree with the above comments- your numbers are very respectable. You are putting in the hard work, training smart, from what I can tell it's paying off. Look at where you started to where you are now- that's got to make you


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> No joke.  Less than a year ago, he weighed 140 (as of March). That's a gain of 40 pounds in one year.



At my lowest i was 122 i look back and see that pic and it makes me so sad then i see myself now and am happy i must say IM is one of the best things to happen to me.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> That's pretty cool. Thats a nice squat you got is it conventional?



i dunno whats conventional....mine is olympic....A2G in other words


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 17, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i dunno whats conventional....mine is olympic....A2G in other words



Ok id call that conventional.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok id call that conventional.



oh...i thought conventional means going parallel to the platform aka powerlifter's squat


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the farmer walks would be a good idea for starters. If not good for traps then good for overall posture. Traps will grow B, dont worry to much about it. Keep that grip switched up on deads and focus on the lockout on your deads.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2007)

Andalite said:


> oh...i thought conventional means going parallel to the platform aka powerlifter's squat



Well when i think conventional i mean ATG normal stance squat. When i think powerlift i think parallel wide stance with alot of forward lean and sitting back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think the farmer walks would be a good idea for starters. If not good for traps then good for overall posture. Traps will grow B, dont worry to much about it. Keep that grip switched up on deads and focus on the lockout on your deads.



Well im def gonna give em a shot if you think theyll work. Im the king if lockout D!


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Sounds good let me know how it goes.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well when i think conventional i mean ATG normal stance squat. When i think powerlift i think parallel wide stance with alot of forward lean and sitting back.


ok cool


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bodyfat
*gain muscle
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get stronger
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-morning
Bench
145X5
160X3 pr up 5 pounds

hang cleans
145X3 pr up 5 pounds


Workout number 2-evening

hang snatch
95X3 pr up 5 pounds in a week
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X2

OHP BB
100X8 pr up 5 pounds
100X5 fuck i can never bench and OHP in the same day.

Chins fat bar Pick a number(17)
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2
X1
X1
X1 pr up 3 total reps since last time

DB pec flys
27.5X11 pr up 2.5 pounds 
27.5X10
27.5X9

Well i was satisfied with this ,but must admit cutting sucks. im so spoiled i expect 5 pound gains every week. Oh well at least I'm not losing strength. Didn't do the farmers walks because my hand is still fucked up ,but as soon as its better I'm gonna hit em up.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice. I noticed you have been picking a number and trying to hit it in as many sets as it takes which looks like it has been working for you. What I have done in the past is I would switch between picking a number (like you are doing) and then the next time I would add weight but cut the sets in half. If your max chinup is 3 reps then you could probably add 10lbs and do 3-4 sets of 2. If you keep doing this lifting your BW will seem a lot easier. Just and idea. Good job you've got the right attitude to achieve your goals.


----------



## fufu (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice job, you could probably be putting up 135 a few times on the ovrhd press if you were fresh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice. I noticed you have been picking a number and trying to hit it in as many sets as it takes which looks like it has been working for you. What I have done in the past is I would switch between picking a number (like you are doing) and then the next time I would add weight but cut the sets in half. If your max chinup is 3 reps then you could probably add 10lbs and do 3-4 sets of 2. If you keep doing this lifting your BW will seem a lot easier. Just and idea. Good job you've got the right attitude to achieve your goals.



Well i'll definetly give that a try next time. I'll have to make sure i do the weighted chins on a normal bar.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice job, you could probably be putting up 135 a few times on the ovrhd press if you were fresh.



 i think i could put up 115X3,but i could've done more if i didn't bench. BTW that bench went up real slow.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 19, 2007)

best of luck on the goals....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 20, 2007)

Andalite said:


> best of luck on the goals....



Your looking at the last one huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Yesterdays workout-
Close stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
210X3 pr up 5 pounds
210X3
210X3 kind of goodmorninged it up

Deadlifts
285X8 pr up 10-20 pounds
285X6 slipping
285X5 slipped

Close stance front squats
165X7
165X7
165X7
165X6

Crunchs
X21
X21
X21
X21

Leg curls
110X7 pr up 2 reps
110X7
110X7
110X3?

Average workout nothing out of this world ,but some things clicked. I tried doing power cleans but i just wasn't feeling them I'll see what happens today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Weight-181 with some fat loss im gonna cut some more calories today.

Calories-2126 carb up every 5 days.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 21, 2007)

dude....ur very strong.....very very strong....


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice. That's a good front squat Brutus? What do you think your max 3 rep front squat would be?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Andalite said:


> dude....ur very strong.....very very strong....



I think your stronger! For now lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice. That's a good front squat Brutus? What do you think your max 3 rep front squat would be?



I think like 2 months ago i did 185X3. I suck at the high rep stuff ,7 being high rep to me lol.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

P said to me before that doing heavy high rep front squats was not a good idea- because when you start to get tired it's too easy to slack on form- so  keeping your reps below 7 (like you do) is smart.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bodyfat
*gain more muscle
*get stronger
*get better technique on the olympi lifts
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*Stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-

Hang cleans-felt good today not my A game but the cleans were good
125X3
125X3
125X3
125X3
125X3
Just some tech work. Im working on getting the bar to be closer to my body when i do the jump shrug. I'm under the impression it should graze you lightly. I also worked on getting under and catching it quickly.

Over head press BB
115X3 
115X3
115X3 my old PR.

Chinups 2 feet on a bench
35X7 pr up 3 reps
35X5
35X6
35X5 i was kinda pissed since real chins seem to have little carryover to this im dropping this forever. I just wanted to do some high rep shit like 10-12 reps.

BB rows
115X7 pr
115X7
115X6
115X7

DB pec flys
27.5X12 pr up 1 rep in 2 days
27.5X11
27.5X10

This workout was good and im pleased with the PR and im also gonna start assisted chins so i can do 10 rep chins.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> P said to me before that doing heavy high rep front squats was not a good idea- because when you start to get tired it's too easy to slack on form- so  keeping your reps below 7 (like you do) is smart.



Hes right i did 10 rep front squats one time and almost fell and could've hurt my back.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

You are a PR machine.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> You are a PR machine.



 i do have a confession i did use some body language on the rows.


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

That's ok, most people do it time to time, even I. Yes even the Fufu. Mostly on the 6+ rep sets.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Chinups 2 feet on a bench
> 35X7 pr up 3 reps



I'm having a hard time picturing this.  Feet up like you are doing bench dips, or like to reach up for the bar?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing this.  Feet up like you are doing bench dips, or like to reach up for the bar?



Feet up like bench dips.
I just find a low to the ground bar about shoulder height and get a bench about 3-4 feet away and out my feet on it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Wanna hear something funny? I stopped doing romian deadlifts and my traps are growing like crazy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wanna hear something funny? I stopped doing romian deadlifts and my traps are growing like crazy!



Recovery from overtraining?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*get stronger
*gain muscle
*improve olympic lifts technique
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*never give up
*give my workout a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-

POwer cleans
160X3
160X3
160X3
160X3
160X3 pr up 25 pounds
I did these since i felt like id over used the hang clean.

Deadlifts
295X4....
295X3 so pissed
This was an easy 5 pounds up which for me is especially easy on deadlifts. I think doing the power cleans could've messed with my pulling power.

Squats 3 seconds in the hole
215X3 pr up 5 pounds in 4 days
215X3
215X3

crunchs
X21
X21
X21
X21
X21

Leg curls
117.5X7 pr up 2.5 pounds in 4 days
117.5X7
117.5X6
117.5X3

The dead lifts prevent me from saying this was a good or even average workout. It kinda sucked and i must admit the worst part of cutting is the slow downs in strength gains. I am happy with the power cleans and the squats.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I think your cleans definitly messed with your pulling power.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably was recovering from overtraining.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think your cleans definitly messed with your pulling power.



I hope so. The deadlift is the only lift were I've never not set a pr in 1 week, this means i gotta pull 295X8 on Friday or Saturday or I'll have destroyed my honor.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Probably was recovering from overtraining.



I'm gonna have to go to 4 days a week training instead of 5. On Monday and Tuesday i only got 3-4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Take a few weeks off of it. Do something different like good mornings.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I like 3 or 4 I never go 5.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Take a few weeks off of it. Do something different like good mornings.



You think so? I tried the farmers walks with 45 pound plates and held em for like 40 seconds.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice work. Oh I definitly think so. Its kinda like westside, take time off of doing something like (example) squats and do things that revolve around it to strengthen it. Try some hypers as well. I cant remember if you do em?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah i do hypers if someone is there to hold my legs. I was gonna do em today ,but no one was home.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Aw I see, I got a hyper bench gave to me. Haha, I was very lucky. Do some pullthroughs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Aw I see, I got a hyper bench gave to me. Haha, I was very lucky. Do some pullthroughs.



I don't have a machine for that lol. I got a power rack, barbell,dumbbells,fat chin bar ,and a bench. Thats all you really need though as long as you got a training partner. That's cool that you got a hyper bench now im kinda jealous.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I love it! My buddy does no legs, his knees have had several surgeries and one more on the way so he doesnt do anything for lower, so he just gave it to me! Try to incorporate some good mornings in there see how they do ya.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> I love it! My buddy does no legs, his knees have had several surgeries and one more on the way so he doesnt do anything for lower, so he just gave it to me! Try to incorporate some good mornings in there see how they do ya.



I've done em defore but its kinda hard to judge proper depth on em.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the seated ones, just go as far as you can. Thats what I do.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like the seated ones, just go as far as you can. Thats what I do.



I like that since it still work the posterior chain ,but makes you use less weight! and there is a depth measure.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I do some now and then to warm up my back before doing squats. I did some goodmornings with 135 today, nice and slow and controlled. They feel good to me. Very natural.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

dude......i have a long way to go before i become as strong as u bro....but ur inspirational for sure.....umm: except for the bar fights


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Brutus you got into bar fights?


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Brutus you got into bar fights?



i had 3 tabs open: ur journal, Archangel's journal and Brutus's journal....i type in what i wanted to type in ur journal out here by mistake and i made another entry in ur journal....damnit! 

oh, and brutus: come check out the vids


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya I figured I am not sure Brutus would hurt a fly.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

lol....i cant believe i did this.....u know, once i tried to do decline bench press with 50 lbs in my right hand and 55 lbs in my left....and i thought at the end of the set that perhaps my right boob is getting stronger and i need to go through a "specialization" routine for my left boob/hand to get it upto par


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a 115 in one hand and a 95 in the other a few days ago, that ended up bad. I about dropped the 95 on my face.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 24, 2007)

shit


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Brutus you got into bar fights?



what's so hard to believe? My journal is called FIGHT CLUB.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

You dont go to the bar! Duh.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> You dont go to the bar! Duh.



What are you talking about? I pick it up i press it over my head


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

To true.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 25, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*get stronger
*gain more muscle
*improve Olympic lift technique
*squat more than D can bench
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid


Todays workout-

Hang snatch
100X3 pr up 5 pounds in a week
100X3
100X3
100X3
100X3
I got it up ,but it was like i was muscleing it up. Im gonna do some light tech work on these for a while.

OHP BB
120X3 pr up 5 pounds in a week
120X3
120X3

chinups
negatives 20X7
Assissted
X7 pr
X6
X5 felt so cool to do 7 chins i was in heaven!

BB rows pronated grip
120X7 pr up 5 pounds in a week
120X7
120X7
120X7

DB pec flys
27.5X13 pr up 1 rep
27.5X12
27.5X11

I was so happy with this workout it really made me happy. The one thing i do need to work on is my snatch technique. You know i don't know what it is ,but after 1 O'Clock my Olympic lifts technique goes to shit.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

You sure were happy...haha. Re-read what you wrote at the end. 

Very nice workout, lots of pr's! I think I am going to start posting my goals at the top of my workouts as you do.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you trying to squat more than fufu can squat, or actually squat more than fufu?


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

^^ Again lost, haha.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2007)

You goal are incomplete.

*get to 6% bf (Good)
*get stronger (What constitutes 'stronger'?  What weight on what exerise(s) would be 'stronger'?)
*gain more muscle (How much muscle?  How many pounds?)
*improve Olympic lift technique (By what criteria?)
*squat more than D can bench (Good)
*squat more than fufu (Good)
*give my workouts a 100% effort (How would you gauge this?)
*stay happy and positive (Make notes in your journal to track this.)
*never give up (Perfect)
*get laid (Sorry bro, I can't help you with this. )

Most of your goals needs completion dates as well.

A perfectly written goal has as intent, a quantification, a completion date.   Otherwise, they're just wishes.

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## fufu (Jan 26, 2007)

wow, looks like your chin ups made quite a jump.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Are you trying to squat more than fufu can squat, or actually squat more than fufu?



Squat more than fufu can squat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You goal are incomplete.
> 
> *get to 6% bf (Good)
> *get stronger (What constitutes 'stronger'?  What weight on what exerise(s) would be 'stronger'?)
> ...



If i were to type out all that extra stuff i would go crazy. BTW get stronger means get stronger on everything every workout. I don't have a set goal for muscle gain since I'm actually cutting and as long as i gain just alittle bit I'll be happy. I do agree it kinda is hard for my to gauge the Olympic lifts one.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> wow, looks like your chin ups made quite a jump.



They were assisted ,but i feel like i could do 5 on a normal bar.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on each main lift every week 
*gain 1-10 pounds of muscle
*improve olympic lift shrugs and jumps
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*get laid by a attractive chick optimally 1-3 years young than me. She will also be 5''7 or shorter. Her personality will be great and she will laugh alot and be interesting to talk to. Her shoe size will be 6s or shorter(in mens). She will have blond ,brown or black hair. She will also be athletic and care about fitness. 

todays morning workout-
Close stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
220X3 pr up 5 pounds
220X3
220X3

deadlifts
295X6 fuck

good mornings
135X3 hurts my back 

1 legged hypers
25X10
25X10
25X10
25X10 pr
I liked these alot

evening workout

Deadlifts
295X8 pr up 10 pounds!
295X6
295X5
I used straps im not gonna lie, in fact i felt like i had 10 in me. I even controlled the descent. I bet i could deadlift 365 with straps.

Close stance squats
195X9 pr ball busters
195X8
195X8

BB hack squats heels elevated
150X7 pr up 5 pounds
150X7
150X6
150X7

Farmers walks plates
45X as long as possible
45Xalap
45Xalap
45Xalap

Very good second workout and the squats in the morning were great. My biceps and tres minor are very sore from the chins yesterday.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work. I am impressed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work. I am impressed.





Thanks D


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Excellenet work on the deadlifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Excellenet work on the deadlifts.



Thanks fufu you best watch your back im closeing in fast!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 27, 2007)

Goals-for myself
Get to 6%bf
*gain 5 pounds on each major lift every week
*improve my Olympic lifts jump and shrug technique
*Gain 1-5 pounds of muscle
*Never give up
*squat more than D can bench
*squat more than fufu can
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% of my perceived effort
*get laid

todays workout-
Bench CG
165X3 pr up 5
165X3
165X2

Hang cleans for tech work
95X3
95X3
95X3 these were decent
95X3
95X3

BB rows pronated
125X7 pr up 5 pounds
125X7
125X7
125X7

Chins assissted
X8 pr up 1
X7 up 1
X6 up 1

DB bench
60X9 pr up 4-5 reps
60X8
60X7

rotator cuff
20X8 gutter form
15X10 better

Evening workout- Unintentional
Chin ups pick a number (19)
X3
X3
X3
X3
X3
X2
X2pr up 1-2 reps i think but im very proud of my consistent 3 reps.

1hour of basketball
I was so beat after the first game ,but i wasn't gonna back down.

Very pleased with today and alot of very good PRs were set. I'm gonna play some more basketball next week that shits to fun to pass up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

weight-183.5 1 pound up from 2 weeks ago. Leaner than before pics are up. Im still trying to get bigger shoulders and traps. The leg pic is bad since there is little natural light today.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

You have to be growing like an ox with all of those pr's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> You have to be growing like an ox with all of those pr's.



I wish there was some miracle supplement that could make me get to 6%bf in 1 week then i could go back to gaining muscle. I got about 6 weeks left on the cut. I'm gonna give it 2 more weeks then if i need to I'll start running.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

I know the feeling my first week is in on my cut and I can already see results which is great.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know the feeling my first week is in on my cut and I can already see results which is great.



I wish you'd post pics sometimes.


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Dude as soon as I get my cut overwith, I promise you pictures. I'll make it a point to get ahold of my cousin to get her camera, however I wont be at 6% bf, haha. Maybe 10 or so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude as soon as I get my cut overwith, I promise you pictures. I'll make it a point to get ahold of my cousin to get her camera, however I wont be at 6% bf, haha. Maybe 10 or so.



That's cool D. You'll still be hyuge!


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Whenever I look in the mirror I dont see huge. Hell I never see huge whenever I look in the mirror. I hear it from people alot, but as far as do I think I am huge? No not even close.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

^^^obviously....as u progress ur goals change....when u started lifting ur goals were to get strong. when u got strong u want to get more muscular. when u get lean u want to get strong because u feel ur not strong enough. but u r WAY stronger than u were when u started out.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whenever I look in the mirror I dont see huge. Hell I never see huge whenever I look in the mirror. I hear it from people alot, but as far as do I think I am huge? No not even close.



Same with me. I always see myself to skinny and i really got to get bigger shoulders and traps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 28, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^obviously....as u progress ur goals change....when u started lifting ur goals were to get strong. when u got strong u want to get more muscular. when u get lean u want to get strong because u feel ur not strong enough. but u r WAY stronger than u were when u started out.



I remmber somewhere in this journal i set a goal of getting to 260. Fuck lol


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah I will never see 260. I saw 225 and thats big enough, hell my knees even hurt. Of course thats not 225 lean. But it is 225 strong. I want to be 190 and strong though. And then we will talk. I got down to 200 over the summer. I am around 210 or so now. We shall see.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I remmber somewhere in this journal i set a goal of getting to 260. Fuck lol


what are u at right now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Andalite said:


> what are u at right now?



183 right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds of muscle
*get bigger shoulders and traps
*get 5 pound increases on my big 3 each week
*improve my olympic lift shrug and jumps. Oh and work on keeping the bar close
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*Get laid

todays workout-

Close stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
220X3 pr up 5 pounds in 3-4 days
220X3
220X3

deadlifts- straps
300X8 pr up 5 pounds in 3-4 days
300X6
300X5

BB hack squat
155X7 pr up 5 pounds in 3-4 days
155X7
155X7
155X7

crunchs- done in between sets of deadlifts
X21
X21
X21
X21

Farmer walks-plates
45Xaslap
45Xaslap
45Xaslap

Very good workout I'm kinda ashamed of using the straps to boost my ego. I'm gonna stop using em and it's gonna fucking kill me to do it. I'm gonna switch back to 3 rep deads. I'll keep the close stance 3 seconds in the hole squats from one more week then switch it to wide stance. I'm liking the farmers walks and will keep em in. I'm also going to be going to 2000 calories a day and cutting out any crap carbs on my carb up meal. I got 6 weeks left to get lean and I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Straps are kinda a crutch. But its alright you'll always be numero uno in my book!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Straps are kinda a crutch. But its alright you'll always be numero uno in my book!



  Hey D did u ever tell you my name is Kyle?


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope. Ya I could def see that.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, you are deadlifting twice within 4 days? Good job.

I used to do that, but it beats me up now. Do it as long as it works, but if you ever feel like you are slowing down that may be a factor.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, you are deadlifting twice within 4 days? Good job.
> 
> I used to do that, but it beats me up now. Do it as long as it works, but if you ever feel like you are slowing down that may be a factor.



I do feel like im slowing down. Maybe i'll just stick to once every 2 lower workouts. What do you think fufu? I mean im built to pull heavy shit ,but still it is getting harder to deadlift 2 times a week and do power cleans.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Even if you are built to pull it doesn't mean you can do it all the time. I think once a week is fine for you. If it is working then stick with it though.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Even if you are built to pull it doesn't mean you can do it all the time. I think once a week is fine for you. If it is working then stick with it though.



Im gonna give once a week a try.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 29, 2007)

fufu said:
			
		

> Even if you are built to pull it doesn't mean you can do it all the time. I think once a week is fine for you.



i second this WHOLE heartedly. even if it working for u STILL do it only once a week...!!! 

good workout bro


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i second this WHOLE heartedly. even if it working for u STILL do it only once a week...!!!
> 
> good workout bro



Thxks A.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*Gain 5 pounds of muscle
*improve olympic lifts jump and shrug
*gain 5 pounds on each major lift every week
*never give up
*Squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% precevied effort
*get laid


todays workout-

Bench CG
140X6...
140X7
140X6 im so confused

Chin ups pick a number (20)
X4 pr never done 4 straight chins and i felt like i could get 5.
X3
X4
X3
X3
X2
X1

Hang cleans
150X3 pr up 5 pounds
150X3
150X3 you know last week this was hard now it was easy... guess the tech practice and only going heavy cleans once a week has helped me.

BB rows pronated
125X7 pr up 5 pounds
125X7
125X7

Didnt get everything done i wanted ,but i still feel happy with this workout. The benching is confuseing and i must admit pissess me off. i had 135X10 last time.... Oh well the chinups and power cleans make up for it and some.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



lol why?


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I want to start doing some curcuit work. I have never ever done that before wanna give me a hand setting that up?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think I want to start doing some curcuit work. I have never ever done that before wanna give me a hand setting that up?



I would like to help you ,but i think Funk is your man for that D.


----------



## Andalite (Jan 31, 2007)

Brutus_G said:
			
		

> goals-for myself
> *get to 6% bf yuck
> *Gain 5 pounds of muscle good
> *improve olympic lifts jump and shrug solid
> ...



comments in red


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Funk would be the man for anything except maybe westside. Hes not real familiar with that. Other than that, yep definitly the man. I got YM helping me along with some help from Stew we will get something together. You ben on the other site?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Andalite said:


> comments in red



LOL


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Funk would be the man for anything except maybe westside. Hes not real familiar with that. Other than that, yep definitly the man. I got YM helping me along with some help from Stew we will get something together. You ben on the other site?



Not yesterday. I'll check it out today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on each major lift every week
*never give up
*improve my power clean jump,shrug, and catch
*Squat more than fufu
*Squat more than D can bench
*stay happy and positive
*give my worekouts a 100% of my preceved effort.
*get laid


Todays workout-

Squat close stance 3 seconds in the hole
225X3 pr UP 5 POUNDS IN 3 DAYS!!!!!! 2 plates on close stance HELL YEAH!!!
225X3 easy
225X3 felt 230 was attainable for this

Hack squat
160X8 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
160X8
160X7
160X7

Hypers
45X10 pr maybe up 10 pounds?
45X10
45X10
45X10 such a back pump! 

Leg curls(diffrent machine than usual)
70X6 pr up 2-3 reps???
70X6
70X5 

Very good workout everything clicked and i had someone there who worked with me on my clean tech, he cleans like 205X3 from the hang which is pretty good for our school. I feel very confident i can power clean 170X3 almost my bodyweight!


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice workout. Numbers coming along nicely!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout. Numbers coming along nicely!



thanks buddy!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

You can clean me. hahahaha. Nice work Brutus, you a champion.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You can clean me. hahahaha. Nice work Brutus, you a champion.



So are you bro!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 2, 2007)

I really tweaked my neck this morning.....drying my hair. Kinda pissed ,but I'm not gonna let it bug me at all. I think I'll be good for my upper day tomorrow. I'm gonna play it by feel on whether or not to do hang cleans.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2007)

that sux.  take care of it, that can be a real drag.


----------



## Double D (Feb 2, 2007)

Drying your hair huh? Sucks, but hey it is kinda funny.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> that sux.  take care of it, that can be a real drag.



Yeah it does suck ,but its almost completly better today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Drying your hair huh? Sucks, but hey it is kinda funny.



lol the humor wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL


i write ALL that and thats ALL u have to say??? 

im never posting in ur journal again!!! 



  lol


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never give up
*gain 5 pounds of muscle
*improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*Squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*Give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort.
*get laid


todays workout-

Hang cleans
155X3 pr up 5 pounds
155X3
155X3? messy for some reason 

BB OHP
125X3 pr up 5 pounds
125X3
125X3 hard 

Db pec flys
30X12 pr up 2.5 pounds
30X11
30X11

BB rows pronated grip
135X7 pr up 5 pounds
135X7
135X7
135X7

Chins fat bar
X4 pr up 2 reps
X3
X3
X2 wasnt feeling it today on these.

Good workout and i set alot of strong PRs. Played basketball for an hour and 15 minutes today. I'm kinda beat ,but my aerobic capacity is much better. Gonna do some tech work on my hang cleans next time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Andalite said:


> i write ALL that and thats ALL u have to say???
> 
> im never posting in ur journal again!!!
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

^^^^thats it...im done here





 haha


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^^thats it...im done here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



laughing OUT LOUD.  there that's more.


----------



## fufu (Feb 3, 2007)

Good overhead pressing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good overhead pressing.



Thanks buddy. You know i measured my legs today and i gained 2 inchs at the middle and 1 at the top. That's after a 25 pound gain.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> laughing OUT LOUD.  there that's more.



ok im back


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ok im back



I knew you couldn't resist brutski.


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

You ever gonna stop with those pr's?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> You ever gonna stop with those pr's?



I can't help my habits


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2007)

^^^ some are good


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

GoaLS-FOR MYSELF!
*get to 6% bf
*never give up
*get stronger on the big 3 every week.
*improve olympic lift technique
*squat more than D can bench
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy an dpositive
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*get laid
*gain 5 pounds of muscle during my cut


todays workout-

Close stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
230X3 pr up 5 pounds in 3 days
230X3
230X3

Deadlifts
305X4 down 4 reps ,but i didnt use straps so my grip is getting stronger.
305X3
305X1 grip

Crunchs
X21
X21
X21
X21
X21
X21 my thoughts on doing these is it will work my abs while making them smaller and more slow twitch. The smaller looks better and the slow twitch is good for what they need to do.

BB holds
255X10 secs pr
255x12
255X10

BB hack squats
165X8 pr up 5 pounds in 3 days
165X8
165X8
165X7
Stopped elevating my heels which made a big diffrence in allowing me to keep more upright and hit my vastus medialias better.

1 legged hypers
X10
X9
X9
X9 I wont do these again way to much ass for me.

Good workout not stressful. The deads made me realize that by using straps i was adding much more stress then when i did them strapless,but the good part of straps is it allowed me to use perfect form and apply more force.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ some are good



true story.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 4, 2007)

why r u posting ur goals every post? (innocent question)


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> why r u posting ur goals every post? (innocent question)



So i can't forget them and so i'll stay on task.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

hang clean tech work
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3

Worked on keeping it close, exploding it up, shrugging hard, spreading legs to the sides, and dropping under it ,but only to a 1/4 squat. I actually recorded it several times and watched myself. I'll have 185X3 from the hang in no time.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Can you post it up?  I'm thinking of adding them to my new routine, and would like to see it done right.  (Assuming you are doing it right, of course...    )

Also, if you get a sec, take a look at the routine I have in my journal (middle of page 33) and see if there is a spot in there where they would make sense.  Thanks!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Great stuff Brutus!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Can you post it up?  I'm thinking of adding them to my new routine, and would like to see it done right.  (Assuming you are doing it right, of course...    )
> 
> Also, if you get a sec, take a look at the routine I have in my journal (middle of page 33) and see if there is a spot in there where they would make sense.  Thanks!



1. i would go to you tube and watch an actual Olympian do cleans. I'm still working on getting mine right and i wouldnt feel right telling you how to clean.

2. Sure I'll check!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> 1. i would go to you tube and watch an actual Olympian do cleans. I'm still working on getting mine right and i wouldnt feel right telling you how to clean.
> 
> 2. Sure I'll check!



I found a vid that is actually pretty darn good, I think.  Check it out, let me know your thoughts...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSm8XMlo198


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Whats up Brutus? What did ya think about the game? Personally I thought it was the most boring in years! Besides that the halftime show blew huge balls as well.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

I thought the halftime show was weak, but better than recent ones.  Come on, the whole place singing Purple Rain in a downpour?  That's good stuff!  Think that was added to the set at the last second?

But I did think Prince's hairkercheif was kinda girly...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up Brutus? What did ya think about the game? Personally I thought it was the most boring in years! Besides that the halftime show blew huge balls as well.



I liked the first half when the bears were kicking ass. The half time show sucked! The commercials were still top notch. 


Fuck Prince


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 5, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I found a vid that is actually pretty darn good, I think.  Check it out, let me know your thoughts...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSm8XMlo198



I think its very good at breaking it down in slow motion. Remember to extend your hips. Work from the hang till you got it good. Just work on catching the bar in a 1/4 squat like the guy does. make sure you don't pull with your arms.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 6, 2007)

Just did some clean tech work today.

Hang clean
135X3
135X3
135X3
135X3
135X3 felt ok ,but i was def not feeling it today, anyways i suck at the olympic lifts after 12.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I think its very good at breaking it down in slow motion. Remember to extend your hips. Work from the hang till you got it good. Just work on catching the bar in a 1/4 squat like the guy does. make sure you don't pull with your arms.



That'll be a challenge, but I'm pretty tight with one of the good trainers at the gym, so I can get him to check my form and make sure it's strong.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That'll be a challenge, but I'm pretty tight with one of the good trainers at the gym, so I can get him to check my form and make sure it's strong.



I'd make sure he actually knows how to do the movement and can clean alot of weight before asking him to check your form.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*GET TO 6%BF


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*GET TO 6%BF
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*gain 5 pounds of muscle
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*never give up
*gain 5 pounds on each big3 lift every week
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

Hang cleans
160X3pr up 5 pounds in a week
160X3
160X3
160X2 bad form
I've been using the hook grip on these and it works well for me.

Bench CG
140X7 pr i think up 1 rep with better form
140X7
140X6

Chins fat bar
X3
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2

BB rows pronated grip
140X7 pr up 5 pounds
140X7
140X7
140X7
Gonna switch these to a supinated grip next time

DB pec flys
32.5X10
32.5X10
32.5X9

Got some PRs and did good today, the only things i wasnt happy with was my benching and my chins damn fat bar.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2007)

That's a lot of chins. 

Nice job on the PRs, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's a lot of chins.
> 
> Nice job on the PRs, man!



That's kinda weak for me even on the fatbar. Thanks DOMS.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice work as usual. That's a good idea-I think I'm going to start doing my chins/ pullups on a fat bar too- you are smart to mix it up Brutus.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice work as usual. That's a good idea-I think I'm going to start doing my chins/ pullups on a fat bar too- you are smart to mix it up Brutus.



LOL it wasn't by choice ,but i do mix it up alot.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice work, Brutus.

BTW, got to try the hang cleans today.  Once I got the feel of the move, I really liked it!


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

What bf are u now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brutus.
> 
> BTW, got to try the hang cleans today.  Once I got the feel of the move, I really liked it!



Sounds good Pylon. Just make sure your being explosive and are not using your arms to lift the weight.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> BB rows pronated grip
> 140X7 pr up 5 pounds
> 140X7
> 140X7
> ...



Your rows are looking pretty good. I envy people who can row well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> What bf are u now?



You know I'm not sure. I use calipers ,but they aren't accurate ,just consistent. I'm gonna post pics up this Sunday. What do you think my bf is?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Your rows are looking pretty good. I envy people who can row well.



I do use some body language ,but still i would say my rows are a strength for me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never give up
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve Olympic lifts technique
*Squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*Stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% of my perceived effort
*gain 5 pounds of muscle
*get laid


Todays workout-

Wide stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
245X3 pr
240X3
240X3 
i thought i wouldve been able to do more than just 10 pounds ,but oh well.

BB hack squats
170X8 pr up 5 pounds
170X8
170X7
170X7

BB holds
255X7 secs
255X12
255X12

Crunchs
X21
X21
X21
X21

Pretty good workout ,but i wasn't feeling it today and I'm definitely gonna deload starting Saturday.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking workout, Brutus


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice looking workout, Brutus



Thanks Pylon.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

Good stuff with those pause squats, those are getting pretty good. How often do you do "regular" squats for higher reps?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6%BF
*never give up
*gain 5 pounds on the big3 every week
*improve my olympic lift technique
*stay happy and positive
*Squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid

todays workout-

Bench CG
140X5 easy
160X3
125X10

Hang cleans tech work
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3

Chin ups Pick A Number(23)
X4
X4
X3
X4
X3
X3
X2 Pr up 1-2 reps total today Im very pleased with these!

Pec deck machine
60X12 pr
70X10 pr
60X10

Clean pulls
195X3 pr
195X3
195X3
195X3
195X3


Good stuff today, I'm gonna deload for 4-7 days and see how I feel. I hope i come back and set a new bench record.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff with those pause squats, those are getting pretty good. How often do you do "regular" squats for higher reps?



Thnks fuski! Not often , i really just kinda want to maintain on my legs(muscle size wise I'm still gonna get stronger.) and get more muscle on my upper body specially the shoulders and traps.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Beep, beep. Monkey on the move! Good job Mr. B.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Beep, beep. Monkey on the move! Good job Mr. B.



That shits crazy


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice workouts B. Numbers increase more everytime. Very nice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workouts B. Numbers increase more everytime. Very nice.



True dat D. I just seem to have some mental block on benching that is the only thing giveing me trouble right now. I mean i've done 135X10 before and now i'm doing 125X10.


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah that does suck. Hum, benching. When are you going to give westside a try?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah that does suck. Hum, benching. When are you going to give westside a try?



LOL I'm kinda doing it sans the maxes and dynamic work....ok maybe I'm not doing it. I don't know you think i should start doing bench 1rms again?


----------



## Double D (Feb 9, 2007)

Hell I dont know. Its such a tough thing to do. I always peak my bench out nicely, but then lose it. I dont know anymore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hell I dont know. Its such a tough thing to do. I always peak my bench out nicely, but then lose it. I dont know anymore.



I'm gonna start doing 3rm with DB and see how that carrys over to my bench.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

My bench did go up whenever I started to incorporate DB's.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

All the ways you wish you could be, that's me. I look like you wanna look, I fuck like you wanna fuck, I am smart, capable, and most importantly, I am free in all the ways that you are not. - Fight Club


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

I ALWAYS fuck how I wanna fuck! No one can stop me from that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> I ALWAYS fuck how I wanna fuck! No one can stop me from that!



LOL probably doggy style! OMG doggy style is on the spell check lol.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

Takes to much work, missionary is easiest.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Takes to much work, missionary is easiest.



What about improving that aerobic capacity son?


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

Its just as weights is to building muscle

as cardio is to improve aerobic conditions

as sex is to blowing the ultimate load.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its just as weights is to building muscle
> 
> as cardio is to improve aerobic conditions
> 
> as sex is to blowing the ultimate load.



Wise words for one so young


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 10, 2007)

I played about an hour of basketball today and intend to do the same tomorrow, I must say I'm getting better to. Deload is still on and it will lat till maybe Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Weight today 181.6 down about 4-5 pounds since the beginning of my cut I'll post the pics soon. This is week 8 and i have 4-6 left.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice steady weight loss. Very nice.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice steady weight loss. Very nice.



Pics up. noticeable changes to thighs ,back ,and chest nipple area. I think my lats,erectors, chest,vastus medialis,and traps look a Little bigger. Hey D you still going to that other site?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty damn lean! 

Ya I go there now and again. I have like 3 things stickied there now. But I dont spend alot of time there, why?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pics up. noticeable changes to thighs ,back ,and chest nipple area. I think my lats,erectors, chest,vastus medialis,and traps look a Little bigger. Hey D you still going to that other site?



Nice progress from last pic.  

Hey, I don't want to be the one to tell you this, but your legs are kinda blurry.  Have you seen a doctor about that.  Or is it because you're really fast?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Pretty damn lean!
> 
> Ya I go there now and again. I have like 3 things stickied there now. But I dont spend alot of time there, why?



thanks Brother D! Oh i was just asking cause i haven't been there forever.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice progress from last pic.
> 
> Hey, I don't want to be the one to tell you this, but your legs are kinda blurry.  Have you seen a doctor about that.  Or is it because you're really fast?



Yeah last pic was 6 weeks ago. My goal is to cut for 12-14 weeks to get to 6% or less Bodyfat. I got 6-4 weeks left now. You mocking my legs boy .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Excellent progress Brother Brutus, Great job!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent progress Brother Brutus, Great job!!!



Thanks Archie! Maybe i'll go for 3-4% like i was in the 122 pic.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You mocking my legs boy .



No no, I'm mocking your photography skills.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> No no, I'm mocking your photography skills.



LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

3-4%!!! I would KILL to be that low, well okay not kill, but slap someone around a bit, LOL!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> 3-4%!!! I would KILL to be that low, well okay not kill, but slap someone around a bit, LOL!!!



You sound kinda abusive


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You sound kinda abusive



Hey if you where me you would be too


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hey if you where me you would be too



True story.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 15, 2007)

Pylon said:


> True story.



you guys must have some wife punishing sex fetish. Do you make em dress in tight black leather and talk with a Russian accent.?


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Dude whats up? Not talked to you in a while. I am sure all is well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude whats up? Not talked to you in a while. I am sure all is well.



not to much D. I tried an upper workout today ,but the power cleans sucked i couldn't even power clean 165 for 1 and then i tried ohp but it sucked so i stopped and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

What was the big set back?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> What was the big set back?



Well it was like 4 O'Clock and i usually lift at 12-10 earlier in the day. I suck at the o lifts past 1 o clock and my dad sprayed apple cinder bullshit across my gym/his study i think that it just lowered my test.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 17, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve Olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*give my workouts a 100% of my perceived effort
*get laid


todays workout-

Hang clean straps since i couldn't hold it when letting it down (ask if ur confused)
160X3
160X3
160X3 strapless
160X3 pr up 5 pounds

BB OHP
95X10 pr up 5 reps
95X8
95X8

Chin ups fat bar
X2
x2
X1
X2
X2
X1

DB flys
32.5X12 pr up 1 rep
32.5X12
32.5X11

BB rows pronated
145X7 pr up 5 pounds
145X7
145X7
145X7 switching these and the DB flys next time.

Hit some good PRs and I'm especially happy with the cleans. Gonna do some more tech work on them and on the snatch.


----------



## Mystik (Feb 17, 2007)

I dont mean to be a critic your workout and progress are great but your pics your white as hell man. 

maybe a tan would help you on the *get laid goal


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Mystik said:


> I dont mean to be a critic your workout and progress are great but your pics your white as hell man.
> 
> maybe a tan would help you on the *get laid goal



I'll get one this summer ,but right now its 10-20 degrees outside and id rather not go to a tanning parlor. Maybe spray on?


----------



## fufu (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Well it was like 4 O'Clock and i usually lift at 12-10 earlier in the day. I suck at the o lifts past 1 o clock and my *dad sprayed apple cinder bullshit across my gym/his study i think that it just lowered my test*.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

fufu said:


>



Man it's not funny! I've been airing the whole place out and it still stinks. Ok maybe its funny lol. I mean its hard to lift with the smell of apple mixed with parabens.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Goals-formyself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on each of the big 3 every week
*never give up
*impove my olympic lifts technique
*squat more than fufu\
*squat more than D can bench
*Give my workouts a 100% of my preceived effort.
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-

Wide stance squats 3 seconds in the hole
250X3
250X3
250X3

deadlifts
310X4 pr up 1
310X3 up 1
310X3 up 2

BB hack squats
175X9 pr up 1 rep
175X9 up1
175X8 up1
175X8 up1

leg curls
85X12 pr up 2
85X11 up 2
85X11 up 2

crunchs 
X21
X21
X21
X21


Very good progress i find that i cant deadlift in a closed in space i need at least 5 feet of space all around me. It was so cool today i could feel my hamstrings working on the squats and on the deadlifts this has never happened before. Also i have stretch marks on my legs and i think its cause my hams have grown so fast which i attribute to doing hang cleans which have seemed to have activated them on my other lifts. Thighs are 23inchs at the middle and 25 at the top. Waist is 34 and hips are 36. chest is 42. Arms are 12. Shoulders are 50. In case anyone was wondering. Weight is 182.8.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

Good looking workout........3 seconds is the hole is tough.

Keep doing workouts like this and your arms won't be 12" for long.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good looking workout........3 seconds is the hole is tough.
> 
> Keep doing workouts like this and your arms won't be 12" for long.



Thanks YM! I bet i can squat 270X3 if i didnt do the 3 seconds in the hole. As long as my chest is big thats all i care about(D thinks im crazy).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Thanks YM! I bet i can squat 270X3 if i didnt do the 3 seconds in the hole. As long as my chest is big thats all i care about(D thinks im crazy).



Everyone has there own goals and preferences.....The nice thing about lifting is you can do whatever YOU want


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Everyone has there own goals and preferences.....The nice thing about lifting is you can do whatever YOU want



True thats what i like about westside you can make it fit your needs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Some tech /GPP work
hang clean
135X3
135X3
135X3
135X3
135X3
135X3

over head BB squats
X3
X3
X3
X3
X3 flexibility is much better than last time.

power clean pulls
155X3
155X3
155X3


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good, Brutus.  Are you doing the OH squats with an empty bar?  And aren't you due for a new avi?


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 18, 2007)

How often do you take a day off? It seems like all you do is train?  You sure are getting strong- those pause squats look killer.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looks good, Brutus.  Are you doing the OH squats with an empty bar?  And aren't you due for a new avi?



yeah just the o bar. True lol let me look.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How often do you take a day off? It seems like all you do is train?  You sure are getting strong- those pause squats look killer.



I usually lift 4-5 times a week upper/lower. LOl I'm an addict. Thanks BB yeah they take some pounds off ,but i like em since they make me have to use pure strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 18, 2007)

It was a mix up between these ,but the one i have now is the best looking one in the tiny amount of space I'm given for an avi.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

Good choice.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2007)

great avitars.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Good choice.



LOl i couldnt go wrong.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> great avitars.



Theres more to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Shallow men believe in luck. Strong men believe in cause and effect. -Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

You are an addict. Wish I could say the same. But whenever I was single I was in the gym 6 days of the week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> You are an addict. Wish I could say the same. But whenever I was single I was in the gym 6 days of the week.



It's like when i get bored i need to go train for some reason and since i have ADD i get bored very easily lol. I'm forcing myself not to lift today.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Dude I did hang cleans today. I suck at em though!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude I did hang cleans today. I suck at em though!



Cool D! How much weight did you use? Make sure your not muscling it up.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*gain 5 pounds on each of the big 3 every week
*Squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid


Todays workout-



Hang cleans
165x3 pr up 5 in 2 days easy!
145X5 pr up 20
145X5

Bench press
145X7
145X6
145X6 nothappy with this i havent improved on the bench in forever

chins
X4
X3
X3
X3
X2
X2
X2 tired

pec deck machine
60X13 pr up 1 rep
60x10

Decent workout i just wish i had more time and I'm gonna start to only do DB bench pressing for a while. Just wish my bench would go up.  The cleans were very good! I was so cocky on em to i was like ,"yeah I'm the fucking king!". Then me and the guys proceeded to smack each other with the lifting belts, this may not sound bad ,but FUCK it hurt!


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I really feel some serious DOMS in my traps and rear delts. Damn its pretty sore. Hey B, drop the chins and start rowing if you must pick a back movement. Hell westside dont preach rowing for nothing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I really feel some serious DOMS in my traps and rear delts. Damn its pretty sore. Hey B, drop the chins and start rowing if you must pick a back movement. Hell westside dont preach rowing for nothing.



I do rows and chins,just didn't have enough time today my gym coach made us run for 10 minutes then do dynamic warm ups for 10 minutes. It's strange that you have soreness is your rear delts ive never had any from cleans.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

No shit? Hum.....well this is the first time I have did them since high school.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> No shit? Hum.....well this is the first time I have did them since high school.



Just work on the tech part of on off days like i do.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Explain......


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I was so cocky on em to i was like ,"yeah I'm the fucking king!". Then me and the guys proceeded to smack each other with the lifting belts, this may not sound bad ,but FUCK it hurt!



I'm not gonna say that whipping and getting whipped by other dudes with lifting belts make you gay....but it doesn't help...


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Explain......



Jump when doing power cleans. Shrug hard. Get under the bar when Catching it. Keep the bar close ideally it should barely touch you when you are cleaning it up. Get a slightly closer than should width stance then spread your feet out past you shoulders when catching it. You should be leaning back during the lift. Use a hook grip. catch the bar on your shoulders not on your wrists. The bar should hit the shoulders and collar bones. Don't pull with your shoulders or arm muscles. It should be explosive. Practice practice every day. practice light and clean heavy 1-2 times a week. i do 2 times a week and can gain 5 pounds every week.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I'm not gonna say that whipping and getting whipped by other dudes with lifting belts make you gay....but it doesn't help...



I don't know if this helps but im gonna smack the guy's ass with the belt tomorrow when he's about to do squats.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you. Ever thought you would have to explain some type of lift to someone lifting for over 10 years? Guess I dont get out much!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thank you. Ever thought you would have to explain some type of lift to someone lifting for over 10 years? Guess I dont get out much!



Well it's not like i'm a master, i just know the basics.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Which is more than me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 21, 2007)

So fucking perfect. Im extra horny this week!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

And your doing the same to me. FUCKER!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I don't know if this helps but im gonna smack the guy's ass with the belt tomorrow when he's about to do squats.



  OMG, I just spit my water out picturing this!!! Good Stuff Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks like you need a good fapping.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Best wishes on your goals too my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> And your doing the same to me. FUCKER!



LOL you know you love me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> OMG, I just spit my water out picturing this!!! Good Stuff Brother Brutus!!!



He's gonna fucking regret hitting me


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> Looks like you need a good fapping.



You know it! Maybe 2 lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Best wishes on your goals too my Friend!!!



Thks brother Archie.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I don't know if this helps but im gonna smack the guy's ass with the belt tomorrow when he's about to do squats.



Nope, that don't help neither.  

BTW, was this the important business, or was it the pics?


----------



## Andalite (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> And your doing the same to me. FUCKER!



x2!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nope, that don't help neither.
> 
> BTW, was this the important business, or was it the pics?



I think you can guess.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Andalite said:


> x2!!!



Maybe i'll post 3 pics of the hottest girls i can find every week?


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

well i worked legs today ,but it sucked so i wont post it. I tried to lift later today but it just wasn't clicking so i stopped 10 minutes into it.


----------



## Andalite (Feb 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Maybe i'll post 3 pics of the hottest girls i can find every week?



swell idea


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

mI just about stopped yesterday because I tried bulgarians first and simply couldnt keep balance, so I decided on box squats. Glad I finished with a PR!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds good to me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> mI just about stopped yesterday because I tried bulgarians first and simply couldnt keep balance, so I decided on box squats. Glad I finished with a PR!



I just think its from the lower cals this week. I'm losing weight to so.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Decent workout i just wish i had more time and I'm gonna start to only do DB bench pressing for a while. Just wish my bench would go up.  The cleans were very good! I was so cocky on em to i was like ,"yeah I'm the fucking king!". Then me and the guys proceeded to smack each other with the lifting belts, this may not sound bad ,but FUCK it hurt!



Lawl, we use to do that to the freshmen in the football weightroom. I know that shit hurts, because we lift whelps on those guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, we use to do that to the freshmen in the football weightroom. I know that shit hurts, because we lift whelps on those guys.



I still have the marks lol!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> well i worked legs today ,but it sucked so i wont post it. I tried to lift later today but it just wasn't clicking so i stopped 10 minutes into it.



Hey, sometimes it just doesn't feel right.  I'm supposed to be doing cardio right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, sometimes it just doesn't feel right.  I'm supposed to be doing cardio right now.



Lol that's right rationalize it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*Get to 6% bf
*Gain 5 pounds on each major lift every week
*Improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*squat more than D can bench
*Get laid

todays workout-


hang snatch
95X3
105X3 pr up 10 pounds
105X3
105X3
105X3 Gonna get my ass to work on technique for these.

Bench
175X1
180X1 last time PR felt like 190 was doable.
180X1
180X1 

Pullups PAN10
X2
X2
X2
X2
X2 pr only have ever done 1 

BB rows supinated
155X9 pr
155X9
155X8

rotator cuff done like squats in the hole.
13X11 
13X11 pr

Good stuff! Some Pr's set and my snatch tech is better ,but i still need help on how to execute it. The bench was easy 1rm so i guess thats the equivalent of not going to failure i just did those to mix it up. Lost some more weight and new pics will be up Sunday. I'll have 3-4 weeks left on my diet after that.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent w/o and Outstanding Goals!!! Best Wishes on them my Friend, you'll attain them, believe to ACHIEVE!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o and Outstanding Goals!!! Best Wishes on them my Friend, you'll attain them, believe to ACHIEVE!!!



Thanks brother Archie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice workout and nice goals Brutus! Of course you know P-funk is the man to help you with Oly technique. Also there are some good supplemental videos and books if your interested.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 23, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Nice workout and nice goals Brutus! Of course you know P-funk is the man to help you with Oly technique. Also there are some good supplemental videos and books if your interested.



Thnks Rocco. yeah i left him a message in his journal and i hope he'll be back soon. I may buy a book ,but i think actually having someone watch me preform the lifts is better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Having someone watch is good, but having some reference points is nice too. This is what P-funk recommended me when I was doing Oly lifts : http://www.exrx.net/Store/HK/ExplosiveLiftingVideo.html I found it very helpful and of course Patrick will help you tweak things from your videos. Good luck!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*Get to 6% bf
*Never give up
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts tech
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can(Maybe if he lost 20 pounds and didnt bench for a year?)
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-


Hang clean-straps
170X3 pr up 5 pounds in 1 week!!!!!!!    
170X3
170X3
170X3
170X3 very messy at the end

bench CG
220X unracked for 10 secs
170X3!@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I beta the plateau!! 
250X10 secs
170X3
170X3 pr up 5 pounds in a months time.

Chins Pick a number(26)
X5
X4
X4
X4
X3
X3
X3 pr 26 last time was 24

BB seated OHP
100X10 pr up 5 pounds
100X7 tired form benching
100X6

This workout was one of the best in my life and im so incrediably happy. pics will be up tomorrow. The clean felt like i could acheive 170X5. Chins 28-30 would have been possible.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*Get to 6% bf
*Never give up
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts tech
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can(Maybe if he lost 20 pounds and didnt bench for a year?)
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-


Hang clean-straps
170X3 pr up 5 pounds in 1 week!!!!!!!    
170X3
170X3
170X3
170X3 very messy at the end

bench CG
220X unracked for 10 secs
170X3!@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I beta the plateau!! 
250X10 secs
170X3
170X3 pr up 5 pounds in a months time.

Chins Pick a number(26)
X5
X4
X4
X4
X3
X3
X3 pr 26 last time was 24

BB seated OHP
100X10 pr up 5 pounds
100X7 tired form benching
100X6

This workout was one of the best in my life and I'm so incredibly happy. The fact alone i set a PR on bench makes me so overly happy. pics will be up tomorrow. The clean felt like i could achieve 170X5. Chins 28-30 would have been possible.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 24, 2007)

Went rock climbing for an hour today and everyone there who was good at rock climbing was ripped! I mean this one guy was 210 5'8 and 4-6% bf i almost pissed myself.  Steroids these guys were eating pizza and all looked about 190+ ?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2007)

where is the video?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> where is the video?



It's coming. Youtubes being a pain. Thanks for coming by to help me Funk.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCypywjub4

Here's my snatch video.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

Forearms hurt ,traps hurt, posterior delts hurt, and triceps hurt. I was gonna lift today but I'm manning up and wont.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

New pics are up this is week 10 of my cut/recomp. Now im gonna do a staright cut for 4 weeks. Deloading creatine today.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2007)

Good job, looks like you have reached a new level of overall strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good job, looks like you have reached a new level of overall strength.



Thanks fufu! I really think the o lifts have helped me specially on my vertical jump.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCypywjub4
> 
> Here's my snatch video.



1) don't do the lifting in front of a mirror.  It throws you off as your eyes bounce around.

2) Not to bad.  You need to get your shoulders over the bar more from the start and LOCK YOUR SPINE IN TIGHT!  You are way to soft and a little rounded.  You loose a lot of power from the hips like that.

3) get your hips back more on the start.  that will help you get your shoulder over the bar a little bit.

4) work on exploding straight up.  the bar is swinging out in front of you and that is why you keep catching on your toes and having to step forward.


Best way to work on it is pulull:snatch

So, puck the weight up.  Stand tall.  sit your hips and get into a start position (hold that position and make sure that your spine is tight).  Perform a snatch pull.  Do it again, a snatch pull.  Work on driving straight up, keep the arms locked out at the elbow and shrug harder GET TALL!  On the third attempt, lower yourself into the start of the hang position (no pause) and snatch it up in the same manner that you just did the pulls.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

I appreciate the help funk and I'll work hard on all the things you listed.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it OK to do snatch pulls with my snatch hang weight on an off day to practice technique?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

the big thing is to watch for signs of over training...thing like "forearms hurt, traps hurt, etc...."

are a pretty good indication that you are trying to do to much.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the big thing is to watch for signs of over training...thing like "forearms hurt, traps hurt, etc...."
> 
> are a pretty good indication that you are trying to do to much.



So no light tech work?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

"forearms hurt, traps hurt"........what does you technique look like when things hurt?  Like a sprinter who says "my hips are really sore and my calves are tight....can I still go out and run a little and work on my tehcnique?"....yea, you could.  you can do whatever you want.  if things hurt though, mechanics change.  When mechanics change we compensate.  When we compensate we both (a) program faulty movement patterns and (b) run the risk of injury because some muscles are firing at the wrong time or place to do the work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> "forearms hurt, traps hurt"........what does you technique look like when things hurt?  Like a sprinter who says "my hips are really sore and my calves are tight....can I still go out and run a little and work on my tehcnique?"....yea, you could.  you can do whatever you want.  if things hurt though, mechanics change.  When mechanics change we compensate.  When we compensate we both (a) program faulty movement patterns and (b) run the risk of injury because some muscles are firing at the wrong time or place to do the work.



Your right i wont do any today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% 
*gain 5 pounds on each of the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D can
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*get laid


todays workout-


Close stance parellel squats
245X3 pr up 15 pounds
245X3
245X3 felt like i couldve done 6 more sets but i stoped

Hack squats BB
175X12 pr up 2 reps
175X12 getting sick
175X10 hateing it
175X10 im dieing!

Leg curls
90X12 pr up 2.5 pounds
90X10
90X10

leg extensions
90X14 pr getting sick again
90X14
90X15 hating it but i man up and finish it.

WOW I've been avoiding the high reps for a while but i did em. I'M so proud of myself i hated it and felt sic the whole time. I wanted to escape. I'll do the hack squats again for 12 reps. I liked the parallel squats not to much ass and alot of hamstring so that works out. Its still kinda cool for me to feel my hams working during squats and deads. The hams are getting massive.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2007)

Good fucking job! PR's on everything!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good fucking job! PR's on everything!



I actually thought of you on rep 11 on the hack squats and i knew fufu wouldnt pussy out on it so i was like i gotta do it. Thnks fufu.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice squattage partner!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice squattage partner!



lol thnks BB.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

EXCELLENT w/o Brother Brutus!!! I love the higher reps on my auxilliary work, like to BLAST w/ lower reps on the Big Stuff, and then rep out on the secondary stuff!!!

Lookin solid in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> EXCELLENT w/o Brother Brutus!!! I love the higher reps on my auxilliary work, like to BLAST w/ lower reps on the Big Stuff, and then rep out on the secondary stuff!!!
> 
> Lookin solid in here my Friend!!!



Exactly i love the big low rep and the little lift high rep. Thnks Brother Archie .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Exactly i love the big low rep and the little lift high rep. Thnks Brother Archie .


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice volume on the lower day there B. Very taxing huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice volume on the lower day there B. Very taxing huh?



Yeah it was hard im not used to the high reps.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2007)

How goes it today BRother Brutus!!!


----------



## Andalite (Feb 27, 2007)

awesome poundage buddy


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it today BRother Brutus!!!



Good brother archie! My workouts are starting to suffer from the cut ,but i got 3 and half weeks left and I'm gonna stick to it and hate it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

Andalite said:


> awesome poundage buddy



Thnks A .


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 28, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*squat mor e than fufu
*bench more than D can
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

Squats parellel
250X3 pr up 5 pounds
250X3
250X3

leg press
360X5
395X3 pr up 5

hack squats
185X8
185X8
185X6

leg curls
70X8 pr up 4 reps i think
70X6

Decent workout but my cut's catching up with me and my lifts haven't been progressing much.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, you are still making progress. And progress is progress.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't sweat it. If you can lift that good on a cut then you will crush it when not on your cut.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well, you are still making progress. And progress is progress.



  and while on a cut, Great job my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys i appreciate the encouragment .

Did some light clean tech work today. worked on getting shoulders way over the bar and my hips/butt was pushed out. Kept it close and was explosive it hurt hitting me so fast in the collarbones and shoulders. Catching it with spread feet and violently shrugging at the start.

hang clean
100X5
100X5
100X3
100X3
100X3 this one was perfect
100X3


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Also I'm gonna join the Lacrosse team if i get a chance.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother Brutus, Best Wishes on joining the team, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Brother Brutus, Best Wishes on joining the team, Good Stuff!!!



I know i can make it just i hope its not to late to sign up.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Bench more than me huh?

Shouldnt be to hard here coming up! With the shoulder and all. But seems to me after a while you may catch me anyways, you are dominating PR's!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bench more than me huh?
> 
> Shouldnt be to hard here coming up! With the shoulder and all. But seems to me after a while you may catch me anyways, you are dominating PR's!!!




True ,but bench is my one weakness.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Havent posted it, but just went to the doc and he said all looked fine. He thought 2 weeks of therapy should do it. I am having very little pain now as well!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck making the team. Are you going to change your training around if you make it?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 2, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*squat mor e than fufu
*bench more than D can
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-

hang cleans
175X3 pr up 5 pounds easy
155X5 pr up 5 
Had to stop

chins
X5
X5
X5
X4
X3 pr 3 5reps

incline bench
105X9 pr
115X5 pr
125X3 pr
hadnt done this in forever

shoulder press machine
70X12 pr
70X12
70X10

cable crossovers
60X8 pr
60X6
60X6

It all felt good but the cleans where especially satisfying and i had fun doing them they were easy today its a shame i had to stop so i could do more total sets for my gym class.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Havent posted it, but just went to the doc and he said all looked fine. He thought 2 weeks of therapy should do it. I am having very little pain now as well!!!!!



Thats very good to hear D! Thnk god.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Good stuff. You are going to be doing cleans heavier than when I used to do them soon.

You're still racking in those PR's.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Incredible cleans Brutus. I got 205 for 1 rep a week or so ago, just before I hurt my shoulder. My form is horrible though! I need to learn the correct form.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good luck making the team. Are you going to change your training around if you make it?



Thanks for the luck fufu. Its to late to try out ,but if i made it i would switch to a 3-4 day a week upper/lower workout routine and play it by ear from there.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff. You are going to be doing cleans heavier than when I used to do them soon.
> 
> You're still racking in those PR's.



Hell yeah! I can now touch the rim of a basketball goal standing under it. What was your old weight?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incredible cleans Brutus. I got 205 for 1 rep a week or so ago, just before I hurt my shoulder. My form is horrible though! I need to learn the correct form.



I bet i could get 205 for one in the power clean. Yeah form is key if you can get 205 but its muscled up it doesn't matter you'll improve very slowly or not at all.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Truthfully my form is nothing at all. Hahaha......I have no form. It is all powered up. If I got the form down I would think I would be able to increase about 40lbs or so.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hell yeah! I can now touch the rim of a basketball goal standing under it. What was your old weight?



Most I ever did for squat cleans(full clean) was 185x2, I ripped my underwear.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Awesome w/o and Fantastic on all them PR's!!! Lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Truthfully my form is nothing at all. Hahaha......I have no form. It is all powered up. If I got the form down I would think I would be able to increase about 40lbs or so.



No doubt here i see guys muscle it up every day and i know they could do so much more if they did tech work.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Most I ever did for squat cleans(full clean) was 185x2, I ripped my underwear.



Just call it a clean. that's Hilarious when that happens. I've ripped 3 pairs of boxers on squats so far lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o and Fantastic on all them PR's!!! Lookin strong my Friend!!!



thanks brother Archie i've been getting comments by people about ho much better and bigger i look even though i just lost body fat.


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

I really dont feel like I got the time to work on something like a clean. Theres really no point for me. Its not a lift I do alot. Just now and again, besdies I definitly feel it in my shoulders whenever I do em!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Did ice skating for 3 hours yesterday it was so incredibly fun I've never been before but that shit's addictive. Talked to about 30 girls and got 2 numbers. Im going to the mall today with the goal of meeting and talking to 8 girls.



Today i woke up ate and 3 minutes later started getting burning hot like 110 outside with humidity hot. It was only on the posterior part of my body and then i got hives. I went to the doctors after my dad said he was sure it was an allergic reaction. The doctors office was closed but i picked up benadrly at my local pharmacy. Popped 2 and i felt energetic for an hour now i feel real sleepy like I'm tilting to the side right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I really dont feel like I got the time to work on something like a clean. Theres really no point for me. Its not a lift I do alot. Just now and again, besdies I definitly feel it in my shoulders whenever I do em!



that's cool D i understand.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Just call it a clean. that's Hilarious when that happens. I've ripped 3 pairs of boxers on squats so far lol.



I like it when it happens. I've given up boxers on lower days. There is a 75% chance that they are gonna tear.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Today i woke up ate and 3 minutes later started getting burning hot like 110 outside with humidity hot. It was only on the posterior part of my body and then i got hives. I went to the doctors after my dad said he was sure it was an allergic reaction. The doctors office was closed but i picked up benadrly at my local pharmacy. Popped 2 and i felt energetic for an hour now i feel real sleepy like I'm tilting to the side right now.



Dude, what did you eat?  Anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Dude, what did you eat?  Anything out of the ordinary?



Na all the same foods but i have a suspicion it was the calcium supps or the green beans i ate. I'm testing them all 1 by one to see if any evoke a reaction. My reaction is gone and i feel energetic as normal. Still kinda puffy.


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Well thats interesting.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

Hope everything is fine now Brother Brutus!!! Congrats on gettin compliments too, that always helps feed the drive!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Hope everything is fine now Brother Brutus!!! Congrats on gettin compliments too, that always helps feed the drive!!!



It's fine now brother Archie.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2007)

My roommate in college had a similar experience.  He busted out in hives one morning, and the pattern made it clear the cause was his deodorant, same kind he had used for years.  He did, however, change shampoo, and the combo did him in.  Strange stuff.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2007)

Pylon said:


> My roommate in college had a similar experience.  He busted out in hives one morning, and the pattern made it clear the cause was his deodorant, same kind he had used for years.  He did, however, change shampoo, and the combo did him in.  Strange stuff.



I had hives on my ass lol!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 4, 2007)

where the heck are the pics of the girls? remember ur promise: 3 hotties every week. where is this week's quota???


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a buddy compete yesterday in a powerlifting meet. I was going to do it to, but I decided better on it. He competed in a weight class from 202-225. The largest dead was almost 600 pounds, but the largest bench wasnt much over 330! Biggest squat was around 450.....I couldve dominated the squat and kept my own with bench, but this damned dead situation needs to improve! My buddy placed second to last with the following lifts:

270-bench
365-Squat
485-dead

I would take those numbers at 21 years of age. Hes a bigger guy than me as well, just seems like he is always training for size instead of strength, but he really doesnt listen to me.

Just figured you would enjoy that story. How are ya?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 4, 2007)

Andalite said:


> where the heck are the pics of the girls? remember ur promise: 3 hotties every week. where is this week's quota???



LOL I really did forget.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 4, 2007)

:d


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Whats goin on BRother Brutus!!!
Hope all is well in BG Land!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2007)

Andalite said:


> :d



Yeah its hot!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6 % bf
*gain 5 pounds on each of the big 3 every week
*improve my olymic lift technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can
*get laid


todays workout-

close stance squats parellel
260X3 pr up 5
260X3
260X3

leg press
410x5 pr

hack squat
185X9 pr up 1 rep 
185X9
185X7

hang clean
180X3 pr up 5
180X3
180x2 done in afternoon so i kinda muscled it up


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Brutus!!!



Thank you archie.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice job on the squats and cleans


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2007)

Thnks BB i got the marks on my collar bone to prove it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 8, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get t o 6% bf
*stay happy and positive
*gain 5 pounds on each of the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts form
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can
*get laid

workout-

bench
170X3
170X3
170X3

chinups
X5
X5
X4

shoulder machine
70X15 pr
70X12
80X11

deadlifts trap bar
320X3 pr

Decent workout ,but im still not where i wanna be leaness wise.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

Lookin good my Friend!!! Have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin good my Friend!!! Have a Great weekend!!!



Thanks Brother archie you to!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 9, 2007)

Two PR's  

Why don't you get a new avi up- that will improve your mood...


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice work on the cleans! You will be over 200lbs very soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Two PR's
> 
> Why don't you get a new avi up- that will improve your mood...



True dat!@


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on the cleans! You will be over 200lbs very soon.



When i get to that number i'll piss myself D! 



BTW I'm gonna take 4-5 days off I'm feeling kinda drained.


----------



## fufu (Mar 9, 2007)

Probably a good idea. You know how much I like frequent unloads.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 10, 2007)

fufu said:


> Probably a good idea. You know how much I like frequent unloads.



I've been kinda bad about deloading lately and it is made worse by the fact that im cutting.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 10, 2007)

Went rock climbing for and hour and then went to two malls walked for 2 hours. Talked to 8 different groups of girls success on 2.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2007)

What do you mean by success? Did you stick your fingers in them?


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Good idea on the days off. Listen to your body it knows best!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> What do you mean by success? Did you stick your fingers in them?



Numbers. I went for attractive chicks and they had to be in groups of 2 or more.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good idea on the days off. Listen to your body it knows best!



True D very true.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*improve olympic lifts technique
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can
*Get laid


todays workout-


squats parellel
265X3 pr up 5 pounds
245X5 pr up 20 i think havent done it in a while
245X5

deadlifts
315X3 pr no straps used
315x2
315X0 kinda pissed ,but who cares i'll be sore tomorrow.

leg press
395X11 pr
395x10

crunchs
X21
X21

Good workout kinda disappointed on the deads but the squats and leg press make up for it. Gonna stop the straps except on cleans which im gonna get 185X3 from the hang next time.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

good job, getting 315 for reps.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job, getting 315 for reps.



Thanks brother fufu! My traps are starting to hurt already and i really felt my hamstrings kicking in.


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Whats hapened to the days off?


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

lol, that is what I was thinking too DD.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Dissapointed??? That was a Great w/o imo my Friend!!! Excellent squats AND deads Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, thats not much of a deload!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats hapened to the days off?



Im like a crack addict who cant feel his face.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, that is what I was thinking too DD.



I couldnt take yesterday off but i wouldve if i could.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Dissapointed??? That was a Great w/o imo my Friend!!! Excellent squats AND deads Brother Brutus!!!



You always make me smile man  thnk you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, thats not much of a deload!



3 days is like a year for me now days and since i do no failure i can manage(not to rationalize this i know its bad).


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*get bigger shoulders
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can
*stay happy and positive
*get laid

todays workout-

Chinups
X6 pr
X5
X4
X4 wow i really improved on these!

Hang Cleans 
175X1 not feeling it today

Shoulder machine
70X14 pr
80X11 pr
80X10
80X10

pec flys
93X11 pr
93X10
93X9

push ups forced to do these at the end
X22
X10
X8

10 minute jog 5X5 second sprints

Good stuff i definetly burned soem cals today im extra hungry oh well ill drown it with veggies. Very happy with the chins I've never gotten 6 and 5 then a 4 in a row.


----------



## fufu (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats on the chins, remember not that long ago when you couldn't do 1?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the chins, remember not that long ago when you couldn't do 1?



So true they are my favorite exercise right now although i do have a bit of an affair going on with cleans and thanks fufu.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2007)

Excellent PR's my Friend, Solid w/o too!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm going to go blind looking at all those PR's.   Nice wo, Brutus


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent PR's my Friend, Solid w/o too!!!



Thanks for the support Archie.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I'm going to go blind looking at all those PR's.   Nice wo, Brutus



LOL feeling the symptoms of ageing already Thanks BB.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 15, 2007)

For all the sexy guys .


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

I like the first one, super hot!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 16, 2007)

Goals for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D can
*get laid

todays workout-
squats close stance parellel
265X3 pr up 5 in a week
265X5... lol! pr
265X3 

leg press 
350X14 pr got sick
410X8 pr
410X7

leg curls
60X10 pr
60X9

Shoulder machine
80X11 pr
80X10

Isn't much but it was tough. Some good Pr and my squats getting closer and closer to 3 plates hell yeah baby! I'll post a vid of the 3 plates. Pics will be up next Sunday and that will also be the end of my cut.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Goals for myself
> *get to 6% bf
> *gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
> *stay happy and positive
> ...




squatting more than fufu will be hard for you, his secret is rough gay sex, it features the need for creative thrusting, I dont know if you can match that.... good luck.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

Isn't much my butt, Great w/o and Fantastic job on the PR's my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> squatting more than fufu will be hard for you, his secret is rough gay sex, it features the need for creative thrusting, I dont know if you can match that.... good luck.



True I'll need more pelvic thrusting and gay dry humping dynamic warm ups to truly reach my maximum potential......How would you like to come over and help me warmup Andrew .


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> *Isn't much my butt,* Great w/o and Fantastic job on the PR's my Friend!!!



LOL? Thanks Archie!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL? Thanks Archie!



  Didn't even catch that, thats hilarious, only meant it was a Great w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Didn't even catch that, thats hilarious, only meant it was a Great w/o my Friend!!!



LOL you have some butt self esteem issue? If you want we can talk about your feelings?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice squattage. 

Just to let you know- fufu wears chaps when he squats.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice squattage.
> 
> Just to let you know- fufu wears chaps when he squats.



I wear nothing! Raw squatting at its finest.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice squattage.
> 
> Just to let you know- fufu wears chaps when he squats.



Thanks BB. I had no clue.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> I wear nothing! Raw squatting at its finest.



I see your one of those natural squatters!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pound son the big 3 every week
*improve my olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*spank a weasel
*get laid


todays workout-

hang cleans - bar felt so hard to hold at 135 i was like shit!
175X2.... fuck it
Clean pulls
185X2 couldnt do it

bench normal grip
155X1
165X1
175X1
185X1 pr
190X1 pr up 10 pounds from last one

wide grip bench
135X10 pr up 35 pounds maybe
135X8
135X6
I shouldve done a wide grip for max effort

chinups
X5
X5
X5 pr never gotten 3 sets of 5 in a row
X4
X2 

laterals
25X9 pr
25X9
25X9

good stuff despite the clean problems. Im gonna switch to the snatch. Wide grip is my new favorite pushing movement.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2007)

congrats on the 1RM bench PR.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> congrats on the 1RM bench PR.



Thanks fufu i was happy with it next stop 200!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2007)

Woke up today and i looked so ripped! Some reason im always leanest looking in the morning.


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

Whats with all the 1rm's? 

None the less nice work on the new bench number!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats with all the 1rm's?
> 
> None the less nice work on the new bench number!



Trying to get some more volume in there. Thank you D.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother Brutus, congrats on them PRs as well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Your welcome.......how are things?


----------



## Andalite (Mar 20, 2007)

wow...u now bench 10 lbs better than before? sweeeeeet  

i think our bench maxes are roughly the same dude


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o BRother Brutus, congrats on them PRs as well my Friend!!!



THanks Big A!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your welcome.......how are things?



Going good. I weigh 177 right now, down 8 pounds from the start. Im on week 13 i think. Lifts are stalling or slowly going up. Cuts gonna be to the end of this week and 1 more.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! When are you going to post those pictures?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 21, 2007)

Andalite said:


> wow...u now bench 10 lbs better than before? sweeeeeet
> 
> i think our bench maxes are roughly the same dude



Thats cool ,but i think you got me beat there buddy.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work! When are you going to post those pictures?



Soon D.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool, I want to see the big difference. I bet its pretty good.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Whats up Brother Brutus!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah...where the fuck are the hot chick's pics, huh? uve missed 3 weeks i see


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Cool, I want to see the big difference. I bet its pretty good.



Yeah im 176 right now thats down 9 pounds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Whats up Brother Brutus!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!



Not much Archie, Yeah im doing good .


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

Andalite said:


> yeah...where the fuck are the hot chick's pics, huh? uve missed 3 weeks i see



LOL i forget if you guys dont remind me. Give me like 10-20 minutes and i'll have up 6 hot pics.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 24, 2007)

Im going to do a 5 day deload for real this time im already on day 4.

Deload workout-

hang tech work
135X3
135x3
135X3
135X3

hang snatch
45X5
45X5
45X5
45X5

chins
X2
X2
X3

pushups
X22
X23
really sore today from these.

Feeling very refreshed right now with the time off.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 24, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL i forget if you guys dont remind me. Give me like 10-20 minutes and i'll have up 6 hot pics.



u better!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I know how much you love the deload week! Fun fun.


----------



## Andalite (Mar 24, 2007)

so where are the pics?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I know how much you love the deload week! Fun fun.



LOL hell yeah, but im gonna stick with it i promise.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Andalite said:


> so where are the pics?



My comp was really slow yesterday lets see what happens today.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Andalite said:


> u better!




Some may be reposts .


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

The girl with the big tits isnt hot so much as a wow look at that pic!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 25, 2007)

im happy


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

New pics of me will be up shortly. Week 13 i think. weight is 175-176.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lookin' good Brutus, nice wo.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Lookin' good Brutus, nice wo.



Thanks BB that means alot to me.

tech workout

hang clean
115X3
115X3
115X3
115X3
115X3

hang snatch
45X3
45X3
45X3
45X3


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

are you going from the floor yet?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

lost 10 pounds and 2 inches off my waist. 4 inches off my pants size.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> are you going from the floor yet?



I do for the snatch ,but it just feels awkward on the clean. BTW I'm getting much better about the butt back and getting my shoulders over the bar. I usually don't list it when i do tech work just on deload weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2007)

I would start working off the floor then.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

You seem to be coming along nicely. I think I will be looking into getting some of those lifts down soon.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I would start working off the floor then.



For the cleans?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> You seem to be coming along nicely. I think I will be looking into getting some of those lifts down soon.



Thanks D. You mean the o lifts?


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Cleans, Snatches, etc......I got to get some power training going here. I have went for strength for far to long.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pound son the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts tech
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% effrot
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

Squats close stance parellel
270X3 pr up 5 pounds
270X3
270X3
245X5 hard

hack squats
185X9
185X8 pr up 1
185X8 pr up 2

Crunches
X21
X21
X21

BB preacher curls
55X7 pr up 2
55X5
55X5
65X3 pr

Squats holding 45 pound plate in front of me
X20
X20

Laying down on floor in a pathetic pile
X10


Thighs are toast after that shit. It hard to walk down stairs or squat. Im happy with the squat PR. Kinda energyless and weak.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Fantastic Brother Brutus, PR's ALL over, lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^ what he said mate


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic Brother Brutus, PR's ALL over, lookin solid my Friend!!!



Thanks brother archie, im gona stick with  my cut.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like a sweatfest! 

It will be interesting to see how you like doing the cleans when you start doing them from the floor.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Andalite said:


> ^^^ what he said mate


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

After this Sunday im gonna be done with my cut. I'll ether take a 4 week break at maintenance cals or keep on cutting. what do you guys think keep cutting or take time off? I think i should keep going.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks like a sweatfest!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you like doing the cleans when you start doing them from the floor.



Im weaker when i start from the floor ,about 20-30 pounds.

LOL a sweatfest indeed.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> After this Sunday im gonna be done with my cut. I'll ether take a 4 week break at maintenance cals or keep on cutting. what do you guys think keep cutting or take time off? I think i should keep going.



As long as you don't feel the pressure of being burned out or weak, I say keep it up!!! Of course a week of higher calories followed by a return of restricted calories can also do wonders as well!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As long as you don't feel the pressure of being burned out or weak, I say keep it up!!! Of course a week of higher calories followed by a return of restricted calories can also do wonders as well!!!



Sound good to me .


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

Gewd squats!!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> goals-for myself
> *get to 6% bf
> *gain 5 pound son the big 3 every week
> *improve olympic lifts tech
> ...



Lawl, I never noticed that before. All I can say is you and my both, dude. I need some pussy like the desert needs rain.


----------



## fufu (Mar 28, 2007)

I need to get laid like Andrew needs to shave his pubes!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> I need to get laid like Andrew needs to shave his pubes!




Andrew has pubes? Who would have thunk it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on teh big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts etchnique
*Give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu can
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid


todays workout-

Cleans tech work
135x3
135X3
135X3
135X3 hurt thighs alot

snatch tech work
65X3
65X3
65X3 not as painful
chinups
X8 pr up 1 rep
X5
X6 pr up 1 rep

Shoulder machine
90X10 pr up 3 reps i think
90X9
90X8

decline bench-Felt so good im gonna do this for a while
115X11pr
115x9
115X9

pec machine
80X3
70X8
70X8

2 laps around track

I really wanted to do some heavy cleans today ,but my thighs are so sore that i feel extreme pain walking down stairs and even much more worse when squatting.


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Andrew has pubes? Who would have thunk it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


>



LOL why are you posting that here?    sexy


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

fufu said:


> Gewd squats!!



Im crippled today man.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

Going to subway tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! omg i havent had real carbs or a sandwhich in 4 months    .


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Going to subway tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! omg i havent had real carbs or a sandwhich in 4 months    .



Eat it slow and savor each bite.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 28, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Eat it slow and savor each bite.



I will. Its gonna be massive man lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

Another solid w/o, PR's galore!!! Good Stuff Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats up with the cleans hurting your thighs?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Hope all is well BRother Brutus, ENJOY the weekend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Another solid w/o, PR's galore!!! Good Stuff Brother Brutus!!!



Thnks brother Archie.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up with the cleans hurting your thighs?



Well it really hurt to walk so catching cleans in the 1/4 squat really really hurt.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



You like those subs to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts tech
*never give up
*squat more than fufu\
*bench more than D can
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


Yesterdays workout-

Squats close stance parellel
255X3
255X3 i was like wow thats easy then i realized it was 20 pounds to light lol
275X3 pr up 5
275X3

Good mornings SL
185X10 pr i think
185X10
185X10

BB hack squat
190X10 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
190X9
190X9 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep

crunchs
X21
X21

Leg curls
95X12 pr up 2.5 pounds
95X8
to tired from good mornings

4 hours later i ran 2 miles and sprinted some laps. weight is 174 i think i'll be at 6% when i get to 170. Traps to sore to practice my tech on the o lifts today same with hams.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice squats- PR's all over the place... motivation in a can, motivation in a can. Way to go Brutus!


----------



## fufu (Apr 1, 2007)

gewd job buddy, nice squats.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice squats- PR's all over the place... motivation in a can, motivation in a can. Way to go Brutus!



That coming from a 35 year old man who can chin 60+ pounds means alot.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> gewd job buddy, nice squats.



Thanks man. I got a stool for the squats so maybe i should call em stool squats?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 1, 2007)

For the picture Nazis


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 1, 2007)

brutus_g, youre such a badass


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> brutus_g, youre such a badass



LOL


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why dont you call anymore, I feel like we are drifting away like 2 ships at sea in a storm.


----------



## fufu (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother Brutus, PR's as usual, lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> Why dont you call anymore, I feel like we are drifting away like 2 ships at sea in a storm.



Its that skank fufu he seduced me.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

Goals-for myself
* get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% of my perceved effort
*get laid

todays workout-


Decline bench
120X11 pr up 5 pounds
120X10
120X10

Pullups Pick a number(12)
X3
X3
X3
X3 pr total number of reps is 2 more than last time

Seated bb ohp
100X10
100X8
100X8 pr last time it was 6

incline push ups wide stance
X12 pr i think
X10
X9

Inverted rows pronated grip
X8 pr
X7
X6

rotator cuff work

2 mile run really winded at the end. 

I had a great workout and got alot of stuff done today. I think the running is actually helping my lifts since my aerobic capacity used to really suck now its just crap lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother Brutus, PR's as usual, lookin solid my Friend!!!



Thanks Archie.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Its that skank fufu he seduced me.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> For the picture Nazis


LOVELY!

but where is the third one? there are supposed to be 3 pics every weekend!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice work there B. I havent been around much , summer is so budy for me. Or maybe not summer, but whenever its warm out!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 3, 2007)

I didint want to have to resize ,but you caught me so here.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work there B. I havent been around much , summer is so budy for me. Or maybe not summer, but whenever its warm out!



I love summer to i just wish Maryland would be consistent lol. I mean the whole 80 with sun one day and the next snowing at 30 is getting old.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

Goals-fro myself
*get to 6% bf
*gaine 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*get laid


todays workout-


Squats close stance parellel
280X3
280X3 pr up 5 pounds
280X2

SL goodmornings
1990X10 pr up 5 pounds
190X10
190x10

BB hack squats
195X10 pr up 5 pounds
195X9
195X5

Legcurls
95X12
95X10 pr up 2
95X10 pr up 10 lol

Done

Tough shit but i enjoyed it. I felt sorta weak .but at the same time im getting stronger so its all good. Got some stuff done today and tomorrow im gonna be taking a test to get into college.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice squats!

1990 lb GM's? hehe


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice squats!
> 
> 1990 lb GM's? hehe



LOL yes i know if only i could squat like i GM! Thnks brother fufu.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 4, 2007)

PR PR PR PR PR great scott! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gee Wiz...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> PR PR PR PR PR great scott!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id like you to spot me on the SL GMs


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I'm gonna have to start callin you Brother PR my Friend, Great w/o!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I think I'm gonna have to start callin you Brother PR my Friend, Great w/o!!!



Ok lol id like that.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ok lol id like that.



  Then Brother PR it is!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Clean tech work
115X3
115x3
115X3
115X3
much harder than the hang its like i lose 20 pounds when i do the clean.

Snatch 
65x3
65X3
65X3
65X3
Hard for me to get tight enough ,but thats the price i pay for getting a smaller waist.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice job Brutus. It's a lot harder from the floor isn't it! Makes my head  thinking about how much olympic lifting has to do with technique/ flexibility.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job Brutus. It's a lot harder from the floor isn't it! Makes my head  thinking about how much olympic lifting has to do with technique/ flexibility.



True so true. I take it from the hang and im confident and very strong. from the floor im like wtf its so different and im weaker with less stretch reflex.


----------



## Double D (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice work there Brutus. I really like the hang cleans much better! Seems like I have much better form. After a while of doing them I plan on doing them from the floor.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2007)

My hats DEFINATLY off to ya my Friend, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

Thnks guys


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 5, 2007)

To cold to run today so instead i did this

hang clean tech work 45sec ri
95X5
95X5
95X5
95X5
supersetted with
chinups
X3
X3
X3
X3

Took 1 mi rest after chins and cleans were done then started squats and deads
Squats 45sec ri
95X10
95X10
95X10
supersetted with
deadlifts SL
95X10
95X10
95X10
took 1 min rest then repeat

crunchs 
X21
X21
X21

Damn that was hard ,but i kinda liked it. I still say runnings more fun lol.


----------



## AndrewSS (Apr 5, 2007)

FYI, sean's man thighs feature a gravitational pull due to their massive size.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

AndrewSS said:


> FYI, sean's man thighs feature a gravitational pull due to their massive size.



You've confused me now lol.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You've confused me now lol.



Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Squat and dead superset. You need to go see a doctor because you son are crazy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

LOL it was only 95 pounds but yeah it was hell.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Anytime someone is talkin about deads and squats in the same workout it is pretty damn tough!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on teh big 3 every week
*improve my olympic lifts technique
*squat more than fufu
*never give up
*bench more than D can
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

clean
165X2 hurt wanst feeling it lacked the explosiveness today.

Decline bench wide grip
125X11 pr up 5 
125X10
125X10

BB ohp (get bar barely over head then let down then press up again front to back of head)
95X5 pr hard
95X3
95X4
supersetted with
Laterals
10x20 puke
10X14 really hard
10X15 almost passed out
took 1 min rest after i finished first superset then went back for more!

Pullups close grip Pick a Number(14)
X3
X3
X3
X3
X2 pr up 2 reps

Incline pushups
X14 pr up 2 reps
x11
X9 pr up 1 rep

chins fat bar
X7 hard

That was tough shit. Im really trying to improve my shoulders they really are lagging so I'll focus on them from now on with traps and chest being the other 2 most important parts.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

You still knocking out PR's B? 

I am getting back into the swing of things tonight! I actually am going to work with shorter ri's. Thinking around 60-75. It has been a very long time since I have did that!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

I bet you'll do well with that man . I usually do 2 mins so im starting to add in shorter rest periods and supersets.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Trying to shape up a bit. I need to get some more size to go with my strength.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

I just want sore shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Brutus, you're a sick, sick bastard.

Which is a good thing.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Blah on that. I like to feel the burn during the exercise, but not so much the next day!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Brutus, you're a sick, sick bastard.
> 
> Which is a good thing.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Blah on that. I like to feel the burn during the exercise, but not so much the next day!



that's crazy talk lol.


----------



## fufu (Apr 6, 2007)

Good workout Brutus, standing lateral raises are actually pretty tough for an isolation movement. Tough keeping your body neutral while holding that weight out so far from your center of gravity.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good workout Brutus, standing lateral raises are actually pretty tough for an isolation movement. Tough keeping your body neutral while holding that weight out so far from your center of gravity.



Thanks man. Yeah they made me sick that high rep stuff and the stabilizing. Im barely even sore today! I think its impossible for me to get sore shoulders.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok i've been doing an upper/lower split forever and have decided i need a change so heres an idea.

mon-chest and back
tues-legs
weds-off
thrus-shoulders arms and calves
fri-off
sat-repeat

I know its not exactly functional ,but i've been wanting to try poliquins split for a while. Each day must have atleast 1 compound lift 2 being better. Maybe 2-3 auxillary lifts if i feel like it. heres an example

mon-chest and back
Cleans 5X3-5 
Bench 3X10-12
chins 5X8-10
pec flys 3X10

tues-Legs
squats 3X5-10
deadlifts 3X3
or 
good mornings 3X10
hacks squats 3x10-8
legcurls 
or l
eglifts

Thrus-
OHP 3X5
BB/DB shrugs 5X3-5
BB curls 4X5-8
Laterals 3x14-21
maybe some calve work.

Another thought is to speacilize on my shoulders somehow. 
mon-push 
tues-pull
weds-off
thrus-shoulders front back and lateral
fri-legs

or maybe 
3X21 for everything so i can get a wicked pump.
mon-arms and chest
tues-off
weds-arms and shoulders
thrus- chest
fri-back
sat-arms
sun- off poseing practice with biceps
it has potential!

or I like this one alot.

mon-upper
tues-legs
weds- off
thrus-shoulders all 3 heads
fri-off
sat-repeat


----------



## Andalite (Apr 7, 2007)

looks good dude  so where the heck are the pics?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

you keep me on task lol.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

I dislike that very much. Dont work on singling out your shoulders to that extent. Try things like drop sets and negatives, but dont set an entire day for them. Oh and your first back workout with chest only has a verticle pull, you need some type of horizontal pull as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dislike that very much. Dont work on singling out your shoulders to that extent. Try things like drop sets and negatives, but dont set an entire day for them. Oh and your first back workout with chest only has a verticle pull, you need some type of horizontal pull as well.



Ok maybe I'll try some drop sets and see how that works. Cleans/snatch work as a horizontal pull because of the way they hit the traps. A drop set is just when i drop the weight and rep out so many  reps then drop the weight again?


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep....But dont go to light with it. Keep it nice and heavy . Have you been keepin your reps around 8 or so for shoulders? Try to keep ri's around 60 seconds or so. IMO and many others its best for hypertrophy, but then again I may been telling you something you already know. Hey try really focusing on the eccentric on your lifts. Wow I love to do it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yep....But dont go to light with it. Keep it nice and heavy . Have you been keepin your reps around 8 or so for shoulders? Try to keep ri's around 60 seconds or so. IMO and many others its best for hypertrophy, but then again I may been telling you something you already know. Hey try really focusing on the eccentric on your lifts. Wow I love to do it.



I'll try that maybe two drop sets after the real work is done? 60ri and shoulder superset?


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Sounds fun! Drop P a line, but I trained for size for years and I was a good size, but I got into the numbers game and I feel like I have shrunk? Arms are still a bit over 17 inches and chest is around 47-48. But just doesnt seem like I am big anymore.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree, I'm not a fan of too much direct shoulder work, but thats just me!!! You seem to be a man on a mission, and I wish you nothin but the best my Friend!!!
Have a Great Easter!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I agree, I'm not a fan of too much direct shoulder work, but thats just me!!! You seem to be a man on a mission, and I wish you nothin but the best my Friend!!!
> Have a Great Easter!!!



I am on a mission! Happy Easter to you also Archie .


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Some circuit work.

cleans
95X5

followed by
chins
X3

followed by
SL deadlifts
95X10

followed by squats
95X10

1 minute rest then do another 3 times. It was tough ,but my aerobic capacity is getting very good! 3 more weeks and my never ending cut is over lol! Weights 173.6 right now i plan to be at 170 when i end it. I took some pics ,but cant post em for some reason.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

So how long have you been on this cut?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> So how long have you been on this cut?



15 weeks i think lol. The first 4-5 was a recomp so im kinda treading on the middle ground right now lol.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Damn fuck that! If I was ever to compete then ok, but this is basically recreational stuff for me. URGH! I hate cutting and 4 months of being miserable isnt for me. Kudos to you son. Thats impressive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn fuck that! If I was ever to compete then ok, but this is basically recreational stuff for me. URGH! I hate cutting and 4 months of being miserable isnt for me. Kudos to you son. Thats impressive.



LOl well to be honest im not miserable. Im not hungry when i go low carbs and low cals my hunger is pretty low i eat plenty of veggies so i always feel full. What gets me is the lack of Pr's and carbs even though my energy is good.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, whenever I start cutting down my weights in the gym drop like mad! URGH, its horrible. Even if its a slow cut, they still drop I dont get it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Its probably mental for you. I actually like being slightly hungry lol.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Not me at all. However I have either been lean or fat up to this point. Seems like I could never find a middle ground. I really am pleased with myself right now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not me at all. However I have either been lean or fat up to this point. Seems like I could never find a middle ground. I really am pleased with myself right now.



Btw what do you think you bench max is?


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Haha......I dont know right now. I would say around 320. Been hovering around 310-320. Cant break past it, but I guess it really doesnt matter, its not like I will be competing I suppose. Why do you ask?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha......I dont know right now. I would say around 320. Been hovering around 310-320. Cant break past it, but I guess it really doesnt matter, its not like I will be competing I suppose. Why do you ask?



Just curiosity.


New pics up of me week 15 I'm 173.6 pounds and waist is 32 inch's. When i started waist was 36 inch's and weight was 185. Carb up day is tomorrow ..............  i hope i can fall asleep tonight lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

Goals-fro myself
*get to 6%bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*Improve olympic lifts technique
*squat more than fufu
*never give up
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

Hang cleans
165X3 grip slipped
165X5 semi hard
165X3 i went back to 3 to avoid failure
165X3

decline bench wide grip
130X11 pr up 5
130X10
130X8 next time i switch to flate bench wide grip

pullups pick a number 16
X3
X3
X3
X3
X2
X2 pr up 2 reps from last times total

BB OHP pressed to just over my head then lowered again
95X8
95X6
95X5
10 sec rest after first set then go do
laterals pitcher style
10X14 hard
10X10
10X14 lactic acid is killing
30 sec rest then repeat

Then after 5 mins of rest
95X8 BB OHP

WOW! damn lol that was fun and tough at the same time. My shoulders are really weak right now and hopefully they'll be extremely sore tomorrow . Im kinda disappointed with the hang cleans I've done 180x3 before now i think my 3rep max is 175. My clavical is sore and bruised form the cleans same with my scapula. Good workout.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice job. The chins are coming along nicely- how many can you do now?


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job. The chins are coming along nicely- how many can you do now?



9-10 chins maybe 4-5 close grip pullups.


----------



## Double D (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice work. Time to bulk again?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2007)

NOTHIN to be dissapointed about w/ that w/o Brother Brutus!!! I can't open up your pics for some reason, I'll try later!!! Keep it up, your cut has impressed me, I HATED cutting!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice work, Brut!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work. Time to bulk again?



Yeah once i get to 170 im gonna do a slow 2-1 pound gain per month.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> NOTHIN to be dissapointed about w/ that w/o Brother Brutus!!! I can't open up your pics for some reason, I'll try later!!! Keep it up, your cut has impressed me, I HATED cutting!!!



Thnx man! Im sticking with it my cals are like 1500 right now lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice work, Brut!



Thanks Pylon


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 11, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts tech
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*get laid

todays workout-

Bench wide grip
175X3 pr up 5 pounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow lol its been awhile lol my bench is a bitch
175X2 to avoid failure
175x2

Chinups fat bar
X6 pr on fatbar
X5
X4

dips wide grip
X4 
X3
X3

Laterals arms bent
25X14 pr
25X12
25X13

ran 25 minutes at a decent pace. today was supposed to be a lower day ,but my friend came over and he wanted to do upper and i could care less cause I'll just hit lower tomorrow. Lots of chest work lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

As usual, PR's galore!!! Lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Great fat bar chins and bench---going up^


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As usual, PR's galore!!! Lookin solid my Friend!!!



Thanks brother archie!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great fat bar chins and bench---going up^



If i had my choice id never do the fatbar chins lol.


----------



## Double D (Apr 12, 2007)

So are you off of your cut yet?

And of course your bench hasnt went up, mine goes anywhere but up during a cut!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> So are you off of your cut yet?
> 
> And of course your bench hasnt went up, mine goes anywhere but up during a cut!



I gotta get to 170 then i'll be off. Im like 172.2 so mayeb 2 more weeks.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

Droppin in my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Droppin in my Friend!!!



You can spend the night lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 13, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*improve my olympic lifts technique
*gain 5 pound on the big 3 every week
*squat more than fufu can
*bench more than D
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*get laid

todays workout-


deadlifts
295x3....shit i lost 20 pounds on my dead
295x3
295x2 no failure

Hack squats with machine
175X9 lost 10 pounds...
175X8
175X8

1 legged leg curls
30X4
30X4
30X3
negtives
40X4

Decent workout i must admit the deadlifts shocked me since my hang clean has stayed the same i thought my dead would to... Oh well once i get to 170 im clear lol. Legs really shaky at the end of this.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 13, 2007)

I didn't know Brutus had a journal


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 13, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I didn't know Brutus had a journal



Surprise


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Decent workout i must admit the deadlifts shocked me since my hang clean has stayed the same i thought my dead would to... Oh well once i get to 170 im clear lol. Legs really shaky at the end of this.



Don't sweat it, man.  Muscle memory is yourf   nm-----------


----------



## DOMS (Apr 13, 2007)

In the middle of my post, my space bar got stuck and I tried to clean it out.

As I was saying, muscle memory is your friend.  You'll get the weight back in no time.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> In the middle of my post, my space bar got stuck and I tried to clean it out.
> 
> As I was saying, muscle memory is your friend.  You'll get the weight back in no time.



LOL. I found out yesterday at like 10 o clock that i actually dead lifted 315X3 lol! I miscounted since i forgot to add 20 pounds. i was using 10s in place of the 45s.

so
315X3
315X3 pr up 1 rep
315X2 pr up 1 rep


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 14, 2007)

spinal erectors hurt like crazy,thighs hurt, neck hurts, very minor trap soreness. BTW i worked my neckwith a machine for 3x14.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

weight is 171.2 this morning so maybe in a week I'll be doen@!

Tomorrow is my carb day this is what i'll eat

1cup oatmeal 2 packets splenda
1 apple
2cups black eyed peas
1/4 pumpkin pie

protein shake

protein shake 
1 apple

1 footlong big ass subway sandwhich
1 apple 

3/4 pumpkin pie
6oz protein
2cups veggies

6oz protein
veggies
20 grams healthy fats


Thats what the last one was like. The leaner you get the more carbs you can eat without getting fat.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 15, 2007)

yesterday i rock climbed for 1 hour walked for 2 hours and lost alot of weight lol.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Haha....rock climbing has to be a biatch!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, this is my fist visit in a couple of weeks, but I _know_ that your avi hasn't changed....


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha....rock climbing has to be a biatch!



Yeah it hurts yoru hands like crazy! I still am kinda addicted.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hey, this is my fist visit in a couple of weeks, but I _know_ that your avi hasn't changed....



 Good memory lol.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

you know what I am addicted to, Monster energy drink! I dont know why? I drink the Low Carb ones, but damn!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> you know what I am addicted to, Monster energy drink! I dont know why? I drink the Low Carb ones, but damn!



I've only ever tried rockstar and it was pretty good.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Rockstar is excellent as well. I was addicted to rockstar and now its kinda translated into Monster!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Translation:

We are sexy bitches who like to ride the dildos!


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2007)

gut jorb on zee bench press.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> gut jorb on zee bench press.



Thanks fufu  im trying to catch you buddy.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Translation:
> 
> We are sexy bitches who like to ride the dildos!



Hmm...didn't even notice the text the first time...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I've only ever tried rockstar and it was pretty good.



Monster is real good.  Pimp Juice is good too.  (That might just be a STL thing, tho.)


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok past workouts

2 upper days


lower on thrus
deadlift 
320x3 pr up 5
320x3
320X2 hard

hack squat
175X11 pr up 2 reps
175X10 pr up 2 reps
175X9 pr up 1 rep

leg curls
70X5 
70X4
70X4

Liked this workout pretty sure im missing something ,but oh well.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

Nothin' wrong with that.  Thanks for chaning the avi, by the way...


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

I did 5 170 meter all out sprints that busted my ass..... god its like runnings the 400 ,but only 3/4 the pain. I did these on thurs as well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nothin' wrong with that.  Thanks for chaning the avi, by the way...



No problem it was getting boring anyway.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Im seriously considering losing another 5 pounds. My goal was to be ripped at 170 ,but thats not happening maybe my body fat was higher than i thought it was anyways this would put me at 165 and my lifts have been going up so i don't think im losing muscle. I'll have some pics up tomorrow and you guys can judge I'll get several sets of pics in different light.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

No more cutting. I know what you look like now! Get massive B. Quit messin around.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> No more cutting. I know what you look like now! Get massive B. Quit messin around.



You think i look lean enough? Mygoal is 6-8% bf.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

You look plenty lean enough! Take adavantage of your age and the amount of muscle you can add at your age! I fucked around whenever I was younger and worried about being lean and I didnt take advantage of it! Dont make the mistake of what I did!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2007)

Amen.  Now is a great time for you to start bulking.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Well Ive decided to gain 10 pounds with a 2 pound gain per month so 5 months of bulking. When i get to 180 ill lean out to 175 then gain another 10.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

I do believe after I get done dropping weight I will simply try to maintain my weight and get stronger! I HATE cutting and bulking! I am bad at it! Well very good at bulking, but horrible at cutting!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do believe after I get done dropping weight I will simply try to maintain my weight and get stronger! I HATE cutting and bulking! I am bad at it! Well very good at bulking, but horrible at cutting!



Thats how i feel i like to just stay at a lean weight and get stronger and gaining some muscle but stay lean! Carb day tomorrow....... ! i dont know i dont really have a desire to weight more than 190 lean.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 21, 2007)

wow....ur cutting pretty well (read up the last 2-4 pages)

congrats

so....where are the pics???


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Trust me, once you get there you will want bigger. You will never be satisfied, if you were then this wouldnt be for you.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2007)

D im sorry. I've thought about it all day and then some more and im going for 165 i feel i gotta finish this didn't mean to lie to you buddy or anyone else.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Its ok, its your body. But remember by doing this you are falling back into the pack with the Abercrombie kids.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its ok, its your body. But remember by doing this you are falling back into the pack with the Abercrombie kids.



LOL!  I wear American eagle lol which i recall you saying you wore .


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually wear all that shit, but I dont do to much shopping anymore. I am married whats the use?!?! 

However I got alot of old clothes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeterdays workout-

bench WG
175X3 hard
260X5 pr up 5 easy kinda

seated rows good form
130X5
130x5
130X6
130x5

chinups
X9 pr up 1 rep hard 
X4
X5
X4 kinda disappointed but oh well

neck machine
3X14 with 27.5 PR up 2.5 pounds

DB bench
65X5 pr i think stablisers weak gonna work on improving em
65X3


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice benching!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

^ ts. I had know idea you could bench that much. Woot!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok my bad on that LOL its 160X5


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

Goals-for myslef
*get to 6%
*gain 5 pounds on the big three(really fucking hard right now! lol)
*improve olympic lifts tech(been working after school so ive been slacking here ,but i plan to make up for it on sat and sun
*bench more than D  
*squat more than Fufu
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid

todays workout-

Deadlift trap bar(did these since i didnt think i could handle conventional deadlift stress on such low cals)
330X3 pr up 5 fucking hard!!!!!
320X5 pr up 5 poundsfucking hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!

squats closee stance parellel
250X5 hard
250X3 hard

leg curls
70X6 pr up 1 rep
70X5 pr up 1 rep

leg lifts legs straight
X21 easy kinda


Very Hit like since volume is low ,but my body cant take to much so im lessoning the volume to improve my recovery and maybe get some more Pr's or at least maintain my lifts.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good deadlifts.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good deadlifts.



I'm going to second this!  Solid, man!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good deadlifts.



thanks man . Im gonna just try and not over train and maintain my lifts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to second this!  Solid, man!



Thanks brother DOMS. I suspect my lower back is gonna be sore as hell tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice workout B. Doing very well.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout B. Doing very well.



Thanks man the support of this forum is what keeps me going sometimes.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 28, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*maintain my lifts
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*bench more than D
*squat more than Fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive
*Get laid


todays workout-


Hang cleans
165x3..... fuck
155X5... damn

chinups medium grip getting better and stronger on wider grips
10X4 pr!!!! i can do weight chins!!!
10X3
10X3

seated rows no cheating
130X7 pr up 1 rep
130X6
130X5

Decent workout volume low. Gonna just worry about maintaining most lifts except chins which i think will go up.


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2007)

Good job on the weighted chin ups, things looking stronger in here.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 28, 2007)

looking good on the chins man  

so, to more interesting things: where the fuck are the pictures, huh???


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good job on the weighted chin ups, things looking stronger in here.



Thanks man my pulling does seem to be improveing where as pushing is kinda stopped.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

Andalite said:


> looking good on the chins man
> 
> so, to more interesting things: where the fuck are the pictures, huh???



Thanks A! LOL ill post em now sometime today



hang clean tech work
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3
95X3 wow all very fast and form was dead on!



35 minutes cutting grass up and down hill without the power wheel thingy.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 29, 2007)

good workout dude  























































still waiting for the pictures


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good in here! Great job on the chin ups too- I know you have been working hard on them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

here you go man


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good in here! Great job on the chin ups too- I know you have been working hard on them.



Thanks man they are def one of my favorite exercises!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

167.2 waist is 31 inchs and im almost were i want to be lol I love the way i look! New pics up.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like you havn't missed a beat, SOLID w/o's in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Andalite (Apr 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> here you go man



u had promised 6  

im never satisfied  

good pics dude!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 29, 2007)

Andalite said:


> u had promised 6
> 
> im never satisfied
> 
> good pics dude!



LOL true its just a pain in the ass to resize em lol.


----------



## Andalite (Apr 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL true its just a pain in the ass to resize em lol.



ohhhhhhhh....in that case, its fine


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 30, 2007)

feeling kinda depressed.......


----------



## fufu (Apr 30, 2007)

why?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, why?


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

No workouts, thats different for you!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> why?



Cant really say guys its personal we'll see what happens.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> No workouts, thats different for you!



Couldnt lift today mind set not right and the lack of sleep.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

Take care of yourself Brutus. Stay strong.

Remember this- You can't break bricks with just your mind or just your hand.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2007)

I also hope that all goes well for you.

Now I've got to one-up Bakerboy.  Let's see, words of wisdom...words of wisdom...

Okay, I got it:  Unless you loose sight of shore, you'll never know the terror of being forever lost at sea.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

GOD speed you my Friend, hope all is well!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Hope you're feeling better, G.  

Um.....

"Avoid doctors.  Never trust a man who wants to put his finger in your butt."


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Hey B, if you need someone to talk to you know I am here. Hope all is well. Whatever it maybe keep in mind all the things you have positive going for you!

BTW-I added you to myspace.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> GOD speed you my Friend, hope all is well!!!





Pylon said:


> Hope you're feeling better, G.
> 
> Um.....
> 
> "Avoid doctors.  Never trust a man who wants to put his finger in your butt."





Double D said:


> Hey B, if you need someone to talk to you know I am here. Hope all is well. Whatever it maybe keep in mind all the things you have positive going for you!
> 
> BTW-I added you to myspace.



Well i attempted a multi quote lol... Im fine now guys well im having an allergic reaction and hives on my ass lol but besides that its cool now.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*maintain my lifts
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*get laid


todays workout-

squats close stance
270X3 decent
250X5 

leg press
390X7
390X7 pr

leg raises
X14
X14

back extensions
160X12
160X10

Ok workout i was very motivated to work hard today and my focus was good despite low cals. Not the right day for deads maybe monday ill hit em up with 330X3 being my pr goal.


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2007)

Nice numbers, BG.  You'll  be doing the Frankenstein walk tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice numbers, BG.  You'll  be doing the Frankenstein walk tomorrow.



LOL stumbling and hurting not bending my knees and dreading taking any stairs.


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2007)

Yup, that's the one.  And don't forget the fun you'll have in the bathroom!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yup, that's the one.  And don't forget the fun you'll have in the bathroom!



Luckly on a low carb diet i go every other day as opposed to every day.


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

Whats up B? Hope all is well.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up B? Hope all is well.



Yeah all is very good right now i worked out that shit and now soemthing good is coming from it. Do you ever get on myspace lol?


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

No I havent gotten on there, but I am getting ready to.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 6% bf
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts
*maintain lifts
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D can
*Stay happy and positive 
*get laid

Todays workout-
Bench wg
155X4 
155X4
155X3

chins ups fatbar
12.5X4 pr up 2.5 pounds
12.5X3
12.5X3

Pushups incline WG
12.5X11 pr
12.5X10
12.5X11

circuit
Hang clean
100X5
Deadlifts
100X10
Squats close stance
100X10

30 second rest repeat 3 times damn that was hard lol Extra hungry this week weights at 166 so im dead close to my goal weight of 165.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2007)

Great workout!

You should be more proud of your PRs, man.  Bold them or color them so they stand out!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout!
> 
> You should be more proud of your PRs, man.  Bold them or color them so they stand out!!!



DOMS you would make a great kindergarten teacher.  ts.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 4, 2007)

Looking good!!! BG what do you mean by pushup incline? Were your feet raised or was your torso/ hands raised?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking good!!! BG what do you mean by pushup incline? Were your feet raised or was your torso/ hands raised?



Yeah feet were rasied on sofa about 2 feet and thanks man .


----------



## Brutus_G (May 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout!
> 
> You should be more proud of your PRs, man.  Bold them or color them so they stand out!!!



Guess im so used to  just putting em plain


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

How far out is your WG bench at?


----------



## KelJu (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, make sure that when you look back on your journal you see your achievements jumping out of the page.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> How far out is your WG bench at?



about 2 and half feet.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yeah, make sure that when you look back on your journal you see your achievements jumping out of the page.



LOL maybe ill do some red font and shit.


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout!
> 
> You should be more proud of your PRs, man.  Bold them or color them so they stand out!!!



  AGREED!!!

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AGREED!!!
> 
> Hope all is well my Friend!!!



Going ok kinda stressed but it will be over in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

I normally with my fingers past the outside ring.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*gain 5 pounds on teh big 3 every week
*improve my olympic lifitng technique
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceved effort
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*get laid


todays workout-

Hang cleans
165x3 easy felt i couldve done this with 170 or even 175 all out
155x5 same as last time PR

bench WG
155X5 same as last PR
155X3

shoulder machine
90X9 pr
90X8
90X6
90X9

pec machine
90x6
80x10
80X8

really wanted to do 15X4 on the chins ,but that wasn't an option since my posterior delts are sore as HELL from the deads i did yesterday. My energy was good and im gonna finally progress again in my weights while ill try to keep my body fat low. Ive added carbs back into my diet and am gonna slowly add cals till im gaining 2 pounds a month then ill go gain about a total of 10 pounds/ 5 months then ill cut 5 pounds which should put me even leaner than i am now and 5 pounds heavier. Im gonna go on a moderate level of carbs and see how it goes for me and then ill see where i go from there.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2007)

weds workout

deadlifts
315X2 down about 10 pounds from my all time high no big deal im done cutting so ill get it back and alot lol! 
295X3

Leg press went as low as possible
430X3 pr easy shit
410X5 pr
410X5
410X7 pr aww what the hell i can do more lol

leg raises
X14
X14

Gonna start adding in more volume once my body starts to get back into a normal stat i feel greaT! fuck i couldnt think i was tried for the last 2 weeks of the cut ill take a pic tomorrow. Weight is 165 right now i so i acheved my goal.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 11, 2007)

Gotta go but tomorrow ill comment and talk with all you guys.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> weds workout
> 
> deadlifts
> 315X2 down about 10 pounds from my all time high no big deal im done cutting so ill get it back and alot lol!
> ...




Great stuff dude.   Getting to a goal is one of the best feelings in the world. That my friend is a natural high.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother Brutus, lookin strong my Friend!!!



Thanx brother Archie


----------



## Brutus_G (May 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Great stuff dude.   Getting to a goal is one of the best feelings in the world. That my friend is a natural high.



True it was hard work and i felt like shit but now i feel happy to have achieved that goal.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Great stuff dude.   Getting to a goal is one of the best feelings in the world. That my friend is a *natural* _high_.



I find this amusing. 

Great job, Brutus!


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2007)

Congrats on hitting your goal!


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

So is it time to put some weight back on now or what?


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



Thanks man


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I find this amusing.
> 
> Great job, Brutus!



Thanks DOMS


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on hitting your goal!



It was worth it


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> So is it time to put some weight back on now or what?



Hell yeah! Im also putting some wieght back on that fork and scale lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 13, 2007)

Stats and goals

weight-164.5
waist-31
arms-11
neck-13.75
chest-40
shoulders-46.75
thighs-21.25
calf-14


Goals
weight-175
waist- 31
arms-12
neck-14.25
chest-41
shoulders-48.50
thighs-22.50
calf-14

i think these are reasonable goals for a ten pound gain over 5 months then ill cut down to 170 which should put me 5 pounds heavier and leaner than i am now.The goal is to gain 8 pounds of lean mass or more since im doing it slow.

diet is gonna be alternating low carb high carb days to try and maintain current bf%. What do you guys think any thoughts or comments are welcome and be sure ill think about them and may try them. Splti will be upper/lower with repsw about the same as now.


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2007)

Looks very reachable!  Good luck!


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

I'd like to see some strength goals.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looks very reachable!  Good luck!



Thanks P i appreciate your support!


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I'd like to see some strength goals.



LOL good point man i cant do this without strength goals. Id like a 200X3 pound hang clean 365X3 dead 180X3 bench with a max of 205 parellel squat 300X3 chin 25X4

Recent Prs

squat 270X3
deadlift 315X3
bench 170X3
hang clean 170X3
chins 15X4


----------



## Brutus_G (May 19, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175 pounds
*stay lean
*Gain 5 pound son the big 3 every week
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*never give up
*get laid


todays workout-


Bench WG
155X5 pr up 1 rep
155X5
155X5

wg pushups feet on incline
15X12 pr up 1 rep and 2.5 pounds
15X11
15X11

chinups fat bar
15X4 pr up 2.5 pounds
15X4
15X4

inverted rows pronated grip
X7 pr
X9
X7

Fuck its nice to make progress! Good workout very successful i felt motivated to lift and had fun again, when cutting towards the end i was dreading working out. Loveing my chins!


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

Good shit, good inverted rows. Do you touch your chest?

I should definitely do those again soon.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

You the fat bar king Brutus- your grip strength must be as deadly as a python.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good shit, good inverted rows. Do you touch your chest?
> 
> I should definitely do those again soon.



Yeah they are hard and i like em cause no equipment is required and they arnt very taxing on the CNS. I think you should always touch your chest but thats me. Thanks man.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> You the fat bar king Brutus- your grip strength must be as deadly as a python.



LOL na my grip sucks but im working on it.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Nice goals B. Very attainable. Your going to be deadlifting more than me soon!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Good lookin w/o BRother Brutus, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I got you a picture of me on myspace B.


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> LOL na my grip sucks but im working on it.



Keep working at it, and, one day, you too can choke the chicken.


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Its like the 28th and no updates! Now thats wierd for you!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Hope all is well Brother Brutus!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice goals B. Very attainable. Your going to be deadlifting more than me soon!



Hopefully but i thinkl you got me on bench.....forever lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 1, 2007)

Im doing good guys just been busy as hell still working out upper/lower 3-5 times a week. Im in Georgia right now to visit some friends so i will just be doing bodyweight exercises.

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*improve olympic lifts technique
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% of my preceived effort
*get laid


deck pullups wide grip and my hand grip was a stair so it was hard to hold on
X3
X3
X3
X3

mom pushups wg- Mom put feet on back and applied pressure
X17
X7
X12

dips WG
X5
X4
X5

wanted to do inverted rows but no place to do em. Good workout got alot done and i wont be loading my spine for a week so my CNS and joints get a break. I weigh liek 170-172 right now yeah i know my weights shot up but i think most of its msucle we'll see.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2007)

lol, good to see you keep with it. Interesting exercises!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> lol, good to see you keep with it. Interesting exercises!



Thanks man lol i gotta make some up as i go. Ill be doing 1 leg squats and deads tomorrow or maybe today any ideas for upper or lower days are welcome no core stuff plz lol.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 2, 2007)

^ mom pushups  that's great!

Upper-
handstand pushups against a wall or handstand holds for time
one arm bw belt rows or door jam rows (gripping the frame with one hand)

Lower-
Lunge jumps
Single leg hops up stairs
Side lunge squats with one leg on ground and other leg raised on third step
Single leg calf raises off of steps for reps- try 100's


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

What are mom pushups?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Some good ideas here but im gonna go to golds now.



Bakerboy said:


> ^ mom pushups  that's great!
> 
> Upper-
> handstand pushups against a wall or handstand holds for time
> ...


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> What are mom pushups?



Like the exercise says.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey drag your ass to this site more often. I dont get to talk with ya as much anymore.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*improve my olympic lifts technique
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy an dpositive
*never give up
*get laid


day before yesterdays workout-
1 leg squats no support on level floor
X5 pr up 2 reps
X4
X4

Pulluovers Db
15X14 pr
15X14
15X12

1 leg calf raises
X21
X19
X18


3 days before the day after tomorrow
135X14 pr up 2 reps
155X5 
175X3 old PR just reached it now

Superset
BBcurls
45X7
45X6
45X6

wrist curls
45X21
X18
X15 not sure of exact numbers

Upright rows
45X10
X9
X8

Millitary press
X8
X7
X6

hard did one after the other and took a 2 min break at the end

parellel grip chins
X7 pr up 4 reps from last time
X5
X3

Pec deck machine
X8
X6
X4 not sure of wieght my partner and i just tore it up

10 min run at a 730 mile speed burned 145 calories i think.

So Sore today! My god even my never sore shoulders are sore im gonna do some more upright rows i didnt get any pain on them so. So stress free here and im meeting all my old friends loveem all lol....in a non homo way lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

1-legged squats are the most impressive thing ever!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Weigh 171 right now an electronic scale put me at 16% bodyfat im gonna buy one of these and use it since i tend to cheat when i use calipers and it will be more consistant and it can measure lower body fat better than calipers. Ill post a pic when i get to 175 then cut to 170 then go for 180. I also plan to focus on my shoulders more than i have been.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a scale like that and my abs were very visible about 5 years ago. I got measured at a gym and was at 9%bf. Then got on some of those scales and they said 28%!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> I had a scale like that and my abs were very visible about 5 years ago. I got measured at a gym and was at 9%bf. Then got on some of those scales and they said 28%!



lol makes you feel fat huh i was like WTF! im just after consistency.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2007)

How goes it BRother Brutus???


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother Brutus???



Its going good man so stress free and happy i love Georgia play all day do nothing!


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh to be young!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh to be young!



I know its gonna be all down hill in seven years for me lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok this was 2 days ago workout dont remember weights just exercises and sets

Incline bench
3 sets
declien bench
3 sets
Bench
3 sets burnouts

pullups wide grip
X5 pr
X4
X3

Upright rows DB
2 sets so sore from it now shoulders be hurting
Overhead extensions DB
2 sets

Hack squat close stance
2 sets
Calf raises 
2 sets
calf raises toes in 
2 sets
calf raises toes out
2 sets

2 hours of ultimate frisbree right after that god dang! I dont know i can lift harder and longer since i have no stress and schools over so my sleep is amazing lol! Lost 1 % of bodyfat since ive been active as fuck this week weight is up 1 pound. 171.8 i think.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Tough to comment on the workout without numbers, but nicely put together.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey drag your ass to this site more often. I dont get to talk with ya as much anymore.



Sry just now saw this one im trying man lol been busy girl friend, my friend is shipping off to the marines, work, vacation but i should be getting on more it sucks to not see you guys online.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I believe I will get over it 

Its kinda wierd not posting in this every damn time I get on here.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I believe I will get over it
> 
> Its kinda wierd not posting in this every damn time I get on here.



LOL i still dont see a pic of you on your myspace i saw that one where your hitting a baseball.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah that one was horrible....but it was a softball thank you very much. I have one coming, but it was from about 2-3 years ago. But I look big then. I was about 195 in that picture that I am getting and I am about 205 or so now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh if any one wants to see me on myspace my page is www.myspace.com/kylesferrari Plz no really gay comments lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 6, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lifts technique 
*bench more than D can
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout-

DDR 1 hour fucking hard lol


Done after each other so i would do pushups then move straight to crunches so on
Pushups CG
X10
X10
X10
X10
X10

crunchs
X21
X21
X21
X21
X21

DB curls- yes im actually gonna start working my guns
15X10
15X9
15X9
15X8
15X8

Ski squat 1 leg
X8
X8
X8 Pr

Pretty good at burning calories and i can take the extra volume so im gonna start doing more frequent workouts.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 7, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy an dpositive
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*get laid


todays workout-


Upright rows DB
25X14 pr
25X14
25X14

1 hand pushups
X4 pr
X4
X4 wow i can actually do these lol!

Deck pullups
X4
X3
X3
X3 pr never done a 4th set for 3

Dips WG
X6 pr up 1 rep!
X5
X4
X4

DB curls _OMG curls again whats happened to me lol
15X11 pr up 1 rep
15X11
15X10



15 minute run after tough in Georgia heat!

Im really starting to increase the volume and feeling great really trying to bring up my shoulders and arms while getting leaner so im eating more an dmoving more. I feel great!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! Great job on the 1 arm pushups.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow! Great job on the 1 arm pushups.



Thanks man i was really surprised and very happy that i could do em.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

weight is 171-172 ill post a pic at 175. To sore to lift today gonna do a circuit focusing on my legs fun lol.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

You really should move "get laid" a little higher up the list.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

Good job on the dips, also. Keep up the good work, and keep working hard one those dips. They will put size on your arms faster than anything.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You really should move "get laid" a little higher up the list.



lol but it always is there ah dammit your right .


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Good job on the dips, also. Keep up the good work, and keep working hard one those dips. They will put size on your arms faster than anything.



Its funny cause i used to not give a dam about my arms now i realise i gotta work everything and bring up some really weak points.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Circuit work ball busting lol!~

squats
95X20
95X20
95X20

deadlifts
95X20
95X20
95X20

crunhes
10X21
10X35
10X35

one after another 2minute rest at end maybe less i was dieing at the end.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 8, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 eveyr week
*stay happy an dpositive
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts techniques
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*never give up
*give my workouts a 100% effort


todays workout-


1 handed chinups hand gripping wrist
X3 pr damn really happy i could do even 1!
X2
X1

Pronated inverted rows chest must touch bar
X8
X8
X8

DB preacher curls lol
20X8
20X10 pr
20X10

1 handed no wrist grip negatives
X1 pr
X1
X1

wow i know im gonna be a sore mother tomorrow! Love ya guys.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*Get laid
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*improve olympic lifts technique


todays workout-
Up right rows with plates
25X15 pr up 1 rep
35X10 pr
35X10 owned my grip lol

1 handed pushups
X5 pr up 1 rep
X5
X4 cores kinda weak hard to stabilize on this.

Dips WG
X7 pr up 1 rep
X6
X5
X4

crunhes
10X35
10X35
10X35

A push workout gonna start doing a push pull legs thing with emphasis on shoulders and arms. Good workout it was fun and i felt energized even with only 4 hours of sleep.

20 minute walk after with 25 pound plate strapped to me. Ran 3 miles and walked one 2 hours before. Going swimming soon trying to be active and have some fun lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 9, 2007)

Not sore today not sure what the fuck happened lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 11, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort


todays workout-
upright plate rows
35X11
35X12 pr up 2 reps
35X12

1 handed pushups
X5

clap pushups
X12 pr
X9
X9

Dips WG
X8 pr up 1 rep
X6
X4


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Your starting to really come back here and increase strength! Thats what I like to see. 

I need to stay around a bit more now. Your journal seems kinda dead. I will liven it up dont you worry!

How the hell are things?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

Thlks man it feels great to be making progress again. Goal is 180 right now. What you mean dead lol fool you want some trouble? 



Double D said:


> Your starting to really come back here and increase strength! Thats what I like to see.
> 
> I need to stay around a bit more now. Your journal seems kinda dead. I will liven it up dont you worry!
> 
> How the hell are things?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Bring it on son....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bring it on son....



youd like that wouldnt you lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont hurt helpless fellers.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 12, 2007)

just let me gain 30 pounds and well see whos helpless


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

30, 100 whats the difference. I have tangled with each size. Normally its the littler guys who are a bit tougher to handle. They can actually move...haha.

You will get bigger in no time, I believe everyone has a time of growth and yours will be coming soon!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking good in here, Brut.  You summer is off to a great start.

Dude, what's with all the honeys on your myspace page?  Well done!


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I saw that whenever I added him as well.....I thought the same thing.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2007)

I just added Brut (not that I spend much time on the site, but whatever, right?)

Mine is myspace.com/dtlay


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL i was like WTF PYlons on myspace! Yeah i guess your right size doesnt matter in a fight i just wanna get bigger. Cant wait till im 20!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Looking good in here, Brut.  You summer is off to a great start.
> 
> Dude, what's with all the honeys on your myspace page?  Well done!



You like those underage gurls huh lol?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
*squat more than fufu
*benhc more than D
*never give up
*Gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week


todays workouts-

circuit

squats WS
115x11
115X11
115X11

deadlifts stiff legged
115X11
115X11
115X11

chinups
X3
X3
X3

pushups
X15
X15
X15

crunches 
X35
X35
X35

hard but for some reason seems to make my legs and lower back grow like weeds.


WG pullups fatbar
X4
X4
X4 pr up 1 rep
X1 + 1 neg

DB preacher curls
22.5X8
22.5X7
22.5X6

1 handed neg chins
X4 pr up 1 rep
X1 left posterior delt said no bet its gonna be sore tomorrow.

1 legged suqats
5X8
5X8
5X8 pr up 2.5 pounds
5X7

gonna take 3-5 days off from weights feel like crap right now tired sick lacking appetite sore. Gonna stay active but no intense shit not even sprints.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Sonofabitch......now thats a workout!!!!!!


I thought mine was long....I was wrong!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sonofabitch......now thats a workout!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I thought mine was long....I was wrong!



My bad just kinda tired thats two separate workouts the first one ends at the crunches. The second one isn't a circuit.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha.......I was wondering once I read crunches.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You like those underage gurls huh lol?



Well...I mean, it's not like I want to have sex with them or anything....


OK, that's a lie.  Of course I do.  That's why there is a law against it, right?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well...I mean, it's not like I want to have sex with them or anything....
> 
> 
> OK, that's a lie.  Of course I do.  That's why there is a law against it, right?



DAM lol didnt need to know that several are 14-16 all the botttom are 18+.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Pics of me at 171 up 6 pounds since the end of my cut. I think ive been gaining weight to fast so im gonna try and keep it to 1 pound a week till i get to 180 hate gaining any fat...oh well gonna cut to 175 then go up another 10 pounds.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

You like that back huh? Guess my fav exercise!


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Back is looking pretty wide B! I honestly think your is bigger than mine at your age!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> Back is looking pretty wide B! I honestly think your is bigger than mine at your age!



Thanks D how much did you weigh at 18?


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Hum.....about 170 or so.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

ok thats cool then  lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

About the same size then huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> About the same size then huh?



yep im 171 i was hopeing your weren't 150 at my age lol so i could take that as a complement.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I dont think I have been 150 since 6th grade! I actually hit a weight loss thingy about 8th grade and weighed about 170 so I weighed somewhere between 170 and 180......I put on muscle very easy!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 16, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> OK here they are sorry bout the back pic but that is how i could take it.
> 
> any comments good or bad will be appreciate. Squat day yes!



Here are some pics of me at 160 looks like Ive come a long ass way lol. Ok i cant reattach the images and when i quote it i just get the words. Its post 129 on page 5.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Pics look good, Brut.  Nice progress!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Pics look good, Brut.  Nice progress!



thnks man cant wait till i get to 175.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 17, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*improve olympic lifts technique 
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laisd

todays workout-


shoulder day

BB upright rows
85X10 pr
85X10
85X9
85X7

BB OHP
95X5
95X5
95X4 weak for me but i didnt arch my back and i was sitting

hang clean
155X5 old record 7 felt achievable im gonna get back to doing these love em
155X4
155X3

20 minute walk right after with a 25 pound plate on my back lol ive been doing cardio every day just i usually forget to mention it.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice w/out!

I feel a lot better about my hang cleans after seeing your numbers.  Our maxes are close (about the same on BP, I'm a little higher on squats, you're higher on deads), and I was feeling like I was way light on HCs.  You're about 20lbs in front, which means I am about where I should be given the lack of practice on them.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice w/out!
> 
> I feel a lot better about my hang cleans after seeing your numbers.  Our maxes are close (about the same on BP, I'm a little higher on squats, you're higher on deads), and I was feeling like I was way light on HCs.  You're about 20lbs in front, which means I am about where I should be given the lack of practice on them.



Thnks man! Id be willing to bet alot you muscle up your clean which is messing with the amount of weight you'll use. Are you spreading your legs when you catch it? Are you jumping up hard and shrugging? Do you get under the bar when your catching it or wait for it to come to you?


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Upright rows just hurt me reading it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Upright rows just hurt me reading it!



LOL i really like em!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*gain 5 pound son the big 3 every week
*get laid
*stay happy and positive
*never give up
*improve olympic lifts technique
*benhc more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort

Todays workout- back

pullups Wide grip fatbar 
X5 pr up 1 rep
X4
X4
X2 pr up 1 rep

inverted supinated rows
X10 pr up 1 rep
X9 pr up 1 rep
X8

pullovers straight arms done with a plate
35X10 pr
35X9
35X9

pullups negatives
15X6 pr
15X6
15X5

good stuff today didnt do cardio to give myself a rest will start doing it every other day calories are at about 3000. weight is 172.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

So.....bodyparts now huh? I like it. Cannot wait to see what happens here.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> So.....bodyparts now huh? I like it. Cannot wait to see what happens here.



Pics be up when i get to 175. My chest is 2 inches bigger than it was 1 month ago so i think teh whole beat your body to shit and lay off for a week works try it man!


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Hum....I will once I get a chance. 3 days in the gym is all I can do right now. Besdies my body wont recoop playing as much ball as I do. Winter will be a good time for it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*get laid
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*improve olympic lifts technique
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week.
*give my workouts a 100% effort


todays workout- chest
Bench Wide grip
155X8 pr up 3 reps! dam
175X3 old pr felt like 4 was mine but no spotter
135X6 little rest

dips Wide grip
X9 pr up 1 rep
X8 pr up 1 rep
X6

incline pushups
20X12 pr up 2.5 pounds
20x10
20X8 + 4 neg ones

chest is sore like a mother today!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

did 2 hours of grappeling, kicking, and punching yesterday.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 21, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*improve olympic lifts
*gain 5 pound son the big 3 every week


todays workout- legs and arms

Stiff leg deadlifts
205X5
205X5
205X5 weak for me

1 leg hack squats
X2
X5 pr
X4

BB curls
65X7 pr
65X6
65X6

DB preacher curls
23X6
23X7  pr up 3 pounds
23X6

ran for 30 mins than walked for 10 after my workout.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

As I look at your SLDL's I think back to when I started doing them. I was doing 135 for years. I didnt realize I ought to be adding weight to them. I was lazy whenever it came to legs, I sure am glad I thought things through.....

BTW-205 isnt weak!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> As I look at your SLDL's I think back to when I started doing them. I was doing 135 for years. I didnt realize I ought to be adding weight to them. I was lazy whenever it came to legs, I sure am glad I thought things through.....
> 
> BTW-205 isnt weak!



Well it kinda is for me i remember doing 250 lol. Anyways hams are crazy sore and lower backs sore chests sore arms are a little sore traps crazy sore lats kinda sore lol almost everything. 2 days off then ill start over and try and overtrain myself next week then take 3-5 days off.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Lookin solid in here Brother Brutus, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin solid in here Brother Brutus, keep it up my Friend!!!



thxks brother Archie


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 22, 2007)

ran 3 miles then walked 1 tired today and appetite is down still eating threw like normal. May be getting slightly over trained ,but thats good ill do another week like this then take 3-5 days off. Weight is 172 finally lol took me forever to get there. 180 i smy goal then a 10 pound cut.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats on the weight.  Nice w/out too!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the weight.  Nice w/out too!



Thanks man.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 23, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*never give up
*improve olympic lift technique
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid


todays workout- shoulders

Upright BB rows
85X11 pr up 1 rep on every set!
85X11
85X10
85X9

Millitary BB press seated
95X6 pr up 1 rep on every set!
95X6
95X5

Hang cleans
160X5 pr up 5 pounds on every set fuck yeah lol
160X4
160X3

very good lifting today no longer feel like crap hungry again and i may go longer then a originally intended before i take some time off. No cardio today need a rest from it. Weight is 171.6.... mother fucker just added 150 calories.. Started taking creatine again today ill add whatever weight i gain from the creatine to my goal weight of 180. Gonna buy an anti estrogen an try it out god wanna be 21 Stats will be up tomorrow. Also Ive been doing pullovers and stretches to expand my rib cage ill have the before and after measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 24, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D


todays workout- back

Wide grip pullups fatbar
2.5X5 pr up 2.5 pounds
2.5X4
2.5X3
2.5X3

inverted supinated rows
X7
X7
X6

pullovers plate
35X12
35X12
35X11

Negative pullups wide grip
20X7 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
20X6
20X5

Felt good and i set good PRs so im happy. Ran 3 miles and walked 1 right after workout. Weight is 173.6 maybe higher tomorrow cant wait to get to 180!.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 25, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 175
*get leaner
*neve rgive up
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*improve olympic lifts


Todays workout- chest


Bench WG
155X10 pr up 2 reps
175X4 pr up 1 rep
135X6...

Dips wg
X10 pr up 1 rep
X9 up 1 rep\
X7 up 1 rep

Incline pushups
22.5X12 pr up 2.5 pounds
22.5X4 + 6 negatives

Beat im gonna mix up the dips and the pushups for something else think i stalled on em. No cardio today.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

3 good w/outs in a row.  Good stuff!


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

How are you liking the bodypart split?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> 3 good w/outs in a row.  Good stuff!



thxks brother P!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> How are you liking the bodypart split?



I like it although i can feel its harder to recover from and i may be getting over trained faster but thats alright part of my plan is to intentionally over train then come back and set some PRS .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Good lookin w/o's Brother Brutus!!! Best wishes and be careful w/overtraining!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

So how much time are you taking off once you have overtrained to the point of exhaustion?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o's Brother Brutus!!! Best wishes and be careful w/overtraining!!!



Thxks brother archie and your right ill try and be careful.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> So how much time are you taking off once you have overtrained to the point of exhaustion?



i wont be letting it get that bad just to the point of feeling tired and lacking appetite. I'll take off 3-5 days depending on how i feel and how restless iam to get back to working out.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

goals-for myself
*Get to 180
*get leaner
*gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
*improve olympic lift technique
*never give up
*get laid
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*Stay happy positive and strong


Yesterdays workout- legs and arms

1 leg hack squats
X6 pr up 1
X5 pr up 1
X5 pr up 2

leg curls
120X4 pr almost broke toe lol damn that hurt
120X4
120X3
gonna do stiff leg deads next time since my spinal erecti seem to get big with little work and i wanna keep my waist small.

BB curls little cheating not much
65X9 pr up 2 reps
65X8 pr up 2
65X7 pr up 1 rep

DB preacher curls
23X9 pr up 2 i think
23X8 pr up 1
23X7 pr up 1

Im using a belt on all lifitng session in an attempt to make my waist smaller it worked last time ive just gotta be carefull and do my deads to keep up my spinal erector size. Bf is 15.25% and weights 175.2 going for 180 then ill cut down tp 175-170 and hopefully be ripped  .


----------



## goob (Jun 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> goals-for myself
> *Get to 180
> *get leaner
> *gain 5 pounds on the big 3 every week
> ...


 
Fixed it for you.  It's a tough call, seeing that Andrew keeps him busier than a Turkish brothel on 2 -for- one day.

BTW, good workout.  !-leg hack squats sound pretty brutal.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok ill post the before and after measurements

before 170
waist-31.75
arms-11.4
shoulders-48
chest-41.5 and 1 notch
calfs-14
thighs-22.1

after-175
waist-32-32.25
arms-11.5 and 1 notch
shoulders-48.4
chest-41 not sure what happened here maybe the last measurement was 40.5
thighs-22.5
calfs-14.25... wow i didnt expect this!


Any ideas on what to prove i need the feedback guys just be honest good and bad plz.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2007)

What's the time-frame?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Fixed it for you.  It's a tough call, seeing that Andrew keeps him busier than a Turkish brothel on 2 -for- one day.
> 
> BTW, good workout.  !-leg hack squats sound pretty brutal.



Thanks man lol i needed that correction. They're not to bad i lean back wards on a bar and go atg or parallel depending on what i feel.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

i think i gained 4 pounds in 3 weeks lol. Heres a quote from when i was 165

"Stats and goals

weight-164.5
waist-31
arms-11
neck-13.75
chest-40
shoulders-46.75
thighs-21.25
calf-14


Goals
weight-175
waist- 31
arms-12
neck-14.25
chest-41
shoulders-48.50
thighs-22.50
calf-14"


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 27, 2007)

My waist is 1 inch bigger i met my goal on the neck, chest, thighs, almost shoulders, and i exceeded the calve ones. All the old strength goals got their asses kicked especially the chins and bench lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

How long did it take to get this done?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> How long did it take to get this done?



4-3 weeks.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats very impressive!!!

Outline your program for me could ya?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts
*never give up
*stay happy and positive
*bench more tahn D
*get laid
*squat more than fufu
*give workout a 100% effort
*make waist smaller and rib cage bigger.

\


todays workout-shoulders
Upright BB rows
90X10 pr
90X11 pr up 5 pounds
90X12 pr up 5 pounds and 1 rep
90X12 pr up 5 pounds and 2 reps lol!

Hang cleans
165X5 pr up 5 pounds
165X4
165X3

OHP BB seated
95X7 pr up 1 rep
95X6
95X6 pr up 1 rep

Posterior delt work
10X14 pr
10X14
10X14

Ran 3 miles and walked 1 right after workout. My calves were so fucking pumped after taht run it was unbelievable  i never get that when i run so i was like WTF. Also the run was much harder for me cardiovascularly i have a theory why.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats very impressive!!!
> 
> Outline your program for me could ya?



you got it buddy!

mon-shoulders
tues-back
weds-chest
thrus-legs and arms
fri- off
sat-repeat

take 3-5 days  off when over trained. Do cardio every other day even if its an off day do mod inten for 30 mins. Every day do pullovers and stretch rib cage 3 times 20 secs each.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

How do you know when you have overtrained? Just symptoms?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> How do you know when you have overtrained? Just symptoms?



Yeah that and how i feel its all about what im feeling when it comes to body building.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice workout Brutus.  Impressed that you ran 3 miles after that, it ain't easy.....  

What's the theory???


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

His theory and B correct me if I am wrong. Traing until you cannot train no more. And even overtrain. Take 3-4 days to recover completly then redo it!


----------



## goob (Jun 29, 2007)

If that's correct, I like his style.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> His theory and B correct me if I am wrong. Traing until you cannot train no more. And even overtrain. Take 3-4 days to recover completly then redo it!



right on brother D!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 29, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workout Brutus.  Impressed that you ran 3 miles after that, it ain't easy.....
> 
> What's the theory???



Im guessing you want to know what my theory is about why i sucked at running that day so bad?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

How goes it BRother Brutus??? Hope all is well, enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother Brutus??? Hope all is well, enjoy the weekend!!!



Thxks man everythings going great you to man have fun!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*expand rib cage and shrink waist if possible
*get laid
*improve olympic lifts technique
*bench more than D
*never give up
*squat more than fufu
*stay happy and positive
*give my workouts a 100% effort


yesterdays workout- Back-

chin ups fat bar
20X3 
20X3
20X3

pullovers plate
45X9
45X10 
45X11 pr up 10 pounds

Supine inverted rows
X6
X7
X5

WG Neg pullups
25X7 pr up 5 pounds
25X6
25X5


Good workout no cardio yesterday weighed 177.6 today maybes its just a fluke but im gaining like crazy. Two more days till i take 3-5 days off which i need.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

Pics will be up when i reach 180 along with stats.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Pics will be up when i reach 180 along with stats.



Haha, that sounds like me. I make up weight goals that I must reach before I will take new pictures. I am pretty close to my current goal. 


By the way, how do you like those supine rows. I suck major donkey dick at them, but I feel them working, so I continue to do them.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im guessing you want to know what my theory is about why i sucked at running that day so bad?


 
Bingo.  Why did the running suck?  

Also if DD was right, you're _other_ theory sounds interesting too.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Haha, that sounds like me. I make up weight goals that I must reach before I will take new pictures. I am pretty close to my current goal.
> 
> 
> By the way, how do you like those supine rows. I suck major donkey dick at them, but I feel them working, so I continue to do them.



I like em but i suck horse penis on them lol.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Bingo.  Why did the running suck?
> 
> Also if DD was right, you're _other_ theory sounds interesting too.....



Im taking a test booster and a anti estrogen thats the only change and i started taking em the day before so thats the only thing that can explain it.


----------



## goob (Jun 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Im taking a test booster and a anti estrogen thats the only change and i started taking em the day before so thats the only thing that can explain it.


 
Which ones did you go for??

Have tried 6 oxo as a standalone, and it robbed me of my sex drive.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Which ones did you go for??
> 
> Have tried 6 oxo as a standalone, and it robbed me of my sex drive.



I read alot about 6-oxo and most said it gave them little unless used PCT and even then id rather use Nolva and maybe some LH stimulator. Im using animal paks test booster 2 and DIM as a anti estrogen with 500MG a day split into two servings.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jun 30, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*get leaner
*improve olympic lifts
*shrink wasit and expand rib cage
*never give up
*get laid
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort
*stay happy and positive


todays workout- chest-

WG bench
165X7 pr up2-3 reps
165X5
135X8

Decline Bench WG
135X9 pr
135X7
135X8

pec flys
25X12 pr
25X12
25X12 + 3 neg right after god i was pumped!

3 mile run and 1 mile walk after workout. I was crazy pumped on  my chest! Loved it i felt great. Running went ok a little easier but i was busting ass the whole way dam...legs and arms tomorrow i may not take time off since i feel so good right now and appetites good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

gonna increase the volume on my shoulders and hit all 3 heads with compounds and isolations. Adding ab work 3 days a week. Gonna focus more on upper chest and im also gonna do only hack squats or sissy squats since i have a tendency to get a big ass lets see how this works. Weights 178.4 today...shit i know i gained a pound in 1 day pics will be up at 180 which may be in 2 days lol.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Looking good.  Nice job on the decline bench.

How's the anti-e/ test booster combo working for you?  Do you have that great sense of wellbeing that usually goes with test boosters?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Looking good.  Nice job on the decline bench.
> 
> How's the anti-e/ test booster combo working for you?  Do you have that great sense of wellbeing that usually goes with test boosters?



I have a boner right now for no reason and i get good  pumps while i eat low carb. Bitch tits are smaller now. Gaining weight like crazy got a little leaner according to calipers. i honestly think there may be a pro hormone or steroid in the animal pak thing and i dont care i intend to take em eventually. Oh btw i do have a sense of well being but the first day was the best.


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice.  I've not heard too much about Annimal Pak, but what little I did hear, it sounds good.  Obviously seems to be working for you if the general is saluting.....


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

Im curious to see what happens to my legs


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 1, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get leaner
*get stronger
*improve olympic lifts technique
*get laid
*give my workouts a 100%effort
*squat more than fufu
*bench more than D
*never give up
*Stay happy and positive


todays workout- legs and arms

Sl deadlifts
210x5 pr up 5 pounds
210X5
210X5 still weak for me

hack squats no way to explain em
25X12
35X12 pr
35X12 gonna be using a 45 next time

Close grip BB curls
65X6 pr
65X6
65X5

Reverse curls DB
13X14
13X14
13X14 pr

Mowed lawn 35 minutes threw football with dad 45 minutes. Getting close to what i would consider to high in bodyfat cant wait till im 180 then i can cut up to 170!


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Where are you at now with weight?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe 178 i think 177 ill post it up tomorrow.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn all you guys and your pr's!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn all you guys and your pr's!



Dont be haten BB lol.

weights 177


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

Goals-for myself
*get to 180
*get stronger
*get leaner
*improve o lifts tech
*stay happy and positive
*get laid
*never give up
*bench more than D
*squat more than fufu
*give my workouts a 100% effort


todays workout- shoulders-

Upright rows BB
95X12 pr up 1 rep and 5 pounds
95X11
95X11
95X12

hang cleans
170X2 fuck disk in upper back hurt like crazy so i stopped it ill come back to these in 2 weeks see how i feel.

front raises
15X8 pr
15X8
15X9

laterals arms bent
25X13 pr
25X13
25X12

straight arm laterals
10X12 pr
10X9

dent over rear flys
15X14 pr up 5 pounds
15X14
15X14

Very fucking good workout gonna start going to a public gym so motivated right now. I'm changing guys I'm gonna start a new journal fuck this. 4 mile run busted ass the whole way. I'm gonna start juicing in a year goal is 210 ripped 5% bf.


----------



## goob (Jul 4, 2007)

Looking fucking good Brutus. Good work on the run, what sort of time did you do it in?

What would you use to juice?


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Looking fucking good Brutus. Good work on the run, what sort of time did you do it in?
> 
> What would you use to juice?



Thxks man. Maybe 35 minutes no clue just bust ass. Im thinking test cypionate at 400mg every week and whinny at 50mg 2 times a week. PCT will be Nolva.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 4, 2007)

That was a kick ass workout, dude!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That was a kick ass workout, dude!



Thxks Kelju some day ill be shrugging close to you watch your back lol.


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

I am all for a new journal!


----------



## Brutus_G (Jul 5, 2007)

New journals up
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/81540-fight-club-pt2.html#post1650468


----------

